# NOVEMBER 2015 RAINBOWS. Please Join Us!



## Embo78

I'm em and I'm pregnant for the ninth time (four live children)

DH and I were trying for over a year for baby no. 5 and nothing was happening so we decided to see it as a sign and give up and be happy with our four. Low and behold I got the shock of my life yesterday with a bfp at 9 dpo (guesstimate!)

Any other November rainbow babies out there :)

NOVEMBER RAINBOWS

embo78 - EDD 14/11/15

SweetV - EDD 12/11/15

Dill - EDD 6/11/15

klsltsp - EDD 11/11/15

3chords - EDD 5/11/15 TEAM - :blue:

girlinyork - EDD 19/11/15 

mrsnorcal - EDD 1/11/15

 LunaBean - EDD 11/11/15 It's TWINS :twinboys: 

Kwynia - EDD 26/11/15 

staycb01 - EDD

aPharmD - EDD

Ladybirdgb - EDD 5/11/15

jlw617 - EDD 14/11/15

babe_666_ - EDD

mommychris - EDD 26/11/15

dairymomma - EDD 15/11/15 :angel:

emma608 - EDD 14/11/15

Celticniamh - EDD 23/11/15 ​
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows_zpsvigq8lgu.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows_zpsvigq8lgu.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-BLUE_zpsbf4ojozz.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-BLUE_zpsbf4ojozz.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-YELLOW_zpswpzcf4kr.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-YELLOW_zpswpzcf4kr.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-PINK_zpsxddqjrmv.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-PINK_zpsxddqjrmv.gif[/IMG][/URL]


[/QUOTE]


----------



## SweetV

I would love to join you!
I've had 4 mc and a stillbirth and I have one living child. I have recently had a hysteroscopy to correct Ashermans Syndrome (scarring of the uterus) from D&C's due to mc. I got my BFP on Tuesday and I am also trying to stay positive and take everything one day at a time. Haven't worked up the courage for a ticker yet lol but I was thinking about it a few minutes ago. EDD 11/12 and exactly 4 weeks today! Yay for some November Rainbows!!!


----------



## Dill

Hi, Em and V! I'm sorry for both of your losses. :hugs: This is my fifth pregnancy total, to the best of my knowledge, and the third with my current husband/intentional. No live children; all have MC'd. I also got my bfp at 9dpo (no guesses here, I know what day I ovulated and what day it implanted -- I have been obsessed!) and I'm really excited about this one. I have my first appointment at the end of the month, and my EDD is currently November 6th.


----------



## ajarvis

Sorry for your losses ladies!! Hoping for sticky beans!! I'm starting testing tomorrow! I hope to join you :) FX!


----------



## Embo78

Yay! I was worrying I was the only november parl lady!!

Nice to meet you sweet and Dill. Good luck with testing ajarvis. 

Sweet V Ashermans was what I was afraid of. I had three erpc's in a row but then got pregnant with Max. I think he implanted in just the right place.
I totally identify with your feelings too. It's so hard to be excited about a new pregnancy. I'm trying to keep it one day at a time too. 

Dill I'm so sorry to hear of all your losses. I really hope you get to hold this one in your arms, not just your heart :hugs: I think it's positive to get early bfp's. I'm hoping so anyway :)

Afm I've tested with FMU at 11 dpo (3+4) and the line is stronger than yesterday's. I'm taking that as a good sign things are progressing well in there. My DH and I have decided not to do beta testing or early scans. The stress is just so immense. Especially for me. I still have anxiety thinking about driving to the hospital for early scans. Obviously if anything happens that requires me to get medical attention I won't hesitate :thumbup:


----------



## Dill

Thank you! Getting such an early positive and how quickly my lines got big and bold has made me feel pretty confident. My most recent MC didn't go like this at all (I had no positives until a squinter at 13dpo that progressed very slightly for a couple of days and quickly went negative ... spotting the whole time). I think this may be the one! Hubby is not as excited as I am, which is hard, but I understand his caution. I was the negative nellie last time, but he's not the one who can feel it, so he has no way to know.

It sounds to me like you're progressing nicely, too! I'm sure you'll be fine. :) And you have to do what it takes to keep from stressing yourselves out. If there's nothing to cause concern, why worry about it, you know?

Fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!

Sorry for all of the losses, and the stress. :(

We too had decided we were done... after my last mc aug 2014... :)oops..

I have 2 DS's, 3 MC since Aug 2013. The second one was big, I had an ectopic on my c-section scar very rare, 1 in a few million blah blah blah. The baby implanted on my scar, I ended up in hospital for 5 days, my uterus almost ruptured... which would have meant a hysterectomy. It took almost a year (June 2014) before I got the okay to try again. They kept checking the thickness of my uterus around my scar.

So they will scan me early, to check that the baby is in a good place, they have said as long as it's high in the uterus (95%) then I am fine, if it's low or near my scar I have to terminate... So my u/s is scheduled for 24 of March, I'll be 7 weeks.

I too am feeling much different this time, last time my FRER's didn't progress.. this time they are AMAZING, actually have the test line darker than the control line...that and the all day nauseau is helping me to believe.

I haven't told OH yet LOL going to try and wait until my u/s on the 24th!!!

SweetV I was worried that I would be similar to Ashermans, but they never formally diagnosed me with that... 

Dill and Embo you both seem to be progressing well too!!

I haven't done a ticker yet either... too scared just yet. lol But my EDD is Nov 11... but they will section me no later than 37 weeks..

ajarvis good luck on testing!!!!

chat soon ladies.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

ajarvis - how did your test go? :dust:

Dill - my husband doesn't get very excited either. I think it's more out of self preservation. 

Em - I haven't called my Dr yet as I think I may take it day by day in the beginning and not get early tests done as well. Yay for lines getting darker! I think I will splurge on a digi with weeks indicator to make sure things are progressing :haha:

klsltsp - that sounds scary! I always consider waiting to tell my OH but I can't keep secrets from him :blush:


----------



## ajarvis

Sweetv BFN! AF not due til Tuesday though. I just feel like it's not my month though. We shall see what happens the next couple days :)


----------



## Dill

I had a total breakdown about it last night, though, because he made fun of me for being so excited about the transition from "poppyseed" to "apple seed" on my ticker. He told me he just can't feel very excited about something so small, and that he's not really going to feel any enthusiasm until "we can go shopping for stuff" and "everyone knows." I tried to explain how personal this is, how important it is to me that we're doing the most amazing thing together, how my body is going through all of these changes and how incredible it is that two tiny cells are making an entirely new human being inside of me, how right now it's totally OURS because nobody knows. I don't think it convinced him. I cried myself to sleep.

Feeling much more rational about it today, but I can't help but feel a smidge upset that I'm going through all of this to help him fulfill his dream of fatherhood and for him there's just two stages: DTD and having a baby to show off.


----------



## klsltsp

Dill.. soo sorry :( unfortunately men just often don't get it. With my last DS my OH did not touch my stomach the whole pregnancy, it really bothered me... he was just soo afraid of hurting the baby.

I think your DH is probably soo excited that he doesn't want to jinx it. When will you have your first scan? I found seeing the baby and hearing the heartbeat really helped my OH to understand and start to feel a connection. It's easy for us to have a connection our bodies are changing.

Big hugs :hugs::hugs:

ajarvis so sorry hun.. still lots of time yet though...

My OH actually said to me that he would love for me to not tell him until 10 weeks!! sigh.. no way I could hide it that long!! lol He thinks that it would be an awesome surprise. He's such a worrier that I think that he would go crazy, especially after all of the losses.. I have to tell you that I almost caved last night.. because I really think this one is going to stick and be our rainbow... but he will go crazy waiting for the next 2 weeks...


----------



## SweetV

ajarvis - not out until the witch shows. I never seem to get BFP when I crazy symptom spot and convince myself that this is the month. 

Dill - oh no! Men have a totally different concept of pregnancy. They don't feel it and I'm convinced that's why they act so weird about it. He will be a bit more excited when he can feel bubs moving and the day you give birth will be the happiest day of his life. :hugs:. Glad you're feeling a bit better about it today.


----------



## Dill

I have an appointment on the 30th. I don't think they'll be doing an ultrasound then, but I'm hoping we'll at least get to hear a heartbeat... and he'll be with me, so I hope hearing one will bring him more on board. It's strange, because he got on me with the last pregnancy about not being more excited (I suspected it was doomed from the start), and this time, we have one that seems to be sticking, and he's just sort of "eh" about it. He's been very sweet, and very supportive, and he IS excited, he's just ... not really caring much about week-by-week updates.

Sorry for the rant, ladies!


----------



## SweetV

Don't be sorry Dill it's what we're here for :hugs:. 
My DH hasn't been to an appt with me since my angel (I've had 2 mc since) and even then he only came to the gender ultrasound. The last mc when I told him I was pregnant he told me he refused to be too positive about it until I brought home a baby. My appt. were also weekly at that time as well and I understood both of us not being able to take that much time off work. I also think that he feels deeper than he lets on. He has always been so strong for me. 

This time he had a big smile though. I want to hold out until 8 weeks if I can to get my first ultrasound and I think I will be such a wreck over it that I will have to drag him with me.


----------



## Embo78

Ajarvis. Still plenty of time yet :hugs:

Dill I'm sorry DH has been acting up. Men really don't start the bonding process until they see physical evidence in my opinion! Eg scans, hearing heartbeat, feeling kicks and even then it's not tremendously exciting to them. I finally found maxs hb on the doppler at 14 weeks and my DH was gushing enough so I burst into tears and he felt terrible. Hormones eh?!!


----------



## Embo78

Kls 10 weeks?!!!!! How on earth could you hide it for that long? Men! What are they like :haha: 

Sweetv I feel the same, when I symptom spotted and CONVINCED myself I was pregnant I never was. :haha: this month we weren't trying so I didn't synptom spot at all but I did have a couple of hmmm moments!!!


----------



## Embo78

Afm - I got 1-2 on a digi yesterday. This has made me feel so much more positive cos with my early loss I didn't even get a pos Digi. Just lots of ic's and frers :)

I went to the gym but didn't have the energy to do my usual workout with vigour. Trying to work out if it's just in my head or that the pregnancy is affecting my energy levels. I am so TIRED!!! My eyes are shutting at 7am so I go to bed at about 9am. Sleep for ten hours but can't keep my eyes open. It must be the progesterone :thumbup: other symptoms - starving hungry, sore boobs, slightly nauseous, very hormonal!


----------



## Embo78

Oh and I've gone ticker crazy! I figured that if I lose this one too at least I've made the most of being pregnant. Even for a short time. 

When the miscarriages were still recent and fresh in my mind I wouldn't have done a pregnancy journal or put up a ticker because I was too afraid to jinx myself but I feel differently this time. Maybe I'm feeling more positive this time :shrug:


----------



## Dill

I think after enough losses, maybe we get a sense of when a pregnancy is potentially doomed. I did change my status last time, but cried every day because I just knew I was going to lose it. I feel so much more optimistic this time! Though I've been a little worried, because I haven't been cramping much these last couple of days, and I've got a migraine. I always seem to get a migraine that gets worse and worse until it becomes so bad I can't walk, and that's when the loss occurs. I suspect something I ate yesterday had one of my "no no" foods in it, though, and that probably triggered the migraine. I POAS just to reassure myself -- nice and strong.


----------



## 3chords

Hi girls, hoping I can join you.

I've had one chemical and one missed miscarriage at 10w4d (baby likely arrested around 8.5 wks), no kids. I am going for a follow up blood test tomorrow since I couldn't do the usual 48-hour doubling beta tests as we were on vacation. I am 5w2d today, should be due Nov 5 - since we did IVF there is date certainty.

Super nervous about it all. It helps a tiny bit that this time we know the embryo is PGS normal but even that is not a guarantee.


----------



## SweetV

Em - I thnk I am going to grab a 2 pack dig tomorrow. I want to see 1-2 and then repeat next week to see my 3+. I will probably not make it through next week without placing a call to the high risk dr and going to get bloods done though. I'm trying to be a bit more relaxed about this pregnancy but time will tell :haha:

Dill - that sounds horrible. I don't get migraines all that often although I use to get them more frequently. I hate not being able to function. :hugs:

3chords - welcome! :flower: Good luck with the beta's tomorrow


----------



## Dill

It is awful! The worst part of it is the light sensitivity. I feel like a trainwreck today. Migraine, nausea, can't eat, constipation turned into diarrhea... Worst part is that not eating definitely contributes to the migraine, and so does dehydration, so I'm caught in this awful spiral! And I can't even have a strong cup of coffee to try and knock out the migraine.


----------



## SweetV

I do love my caffeine and can't function without it. I can't tell if it's pregnancy or withdrawal.


----------



## Dill

I gave up coffee almost a year and a half ago, with the exception of the very occasional cup for migraine relief (once a month? every other month?) ... so I am grateful I'm not going through withdrawals at the same time! Withdrawals AND pregnancy exhaustion, oh my goodness, you are a saint for not killing everyone around you. :rofl:


----------



## Embo78

Dill I definitely had bad feelings with all my losses but then again I had feelings of doom through out my whole pregnancy with max and he's a bouncing two year old right now beating up his daddy :haha: So sorry you're suffering with migraine's. My 17 year old has them terribly. Especially when she's stressed.

Welcome 3chords. So sorry for your losses :hugs:

Sweetv I love a digi! I've got two left. I'll do one next Friday for the 2-3 (hopefully) and then one the week after for the 3+ :thumbup:

I also gave up caffeine a few months ago so no withdrawal for me this time :) I do still allow myself one coffee because it's recommended no more than 200mg of caffeine and my coffee pods have 130mg in them.

AFM I'm feeling good today. My 13 dpo IC was nice and dark. My main symptoms are boobs are sore and I'm EXHAUSTED!! I'm going to bed at 8-9pm, sleeping for 10-11 hours and I'm still exhausted in the morning. 

Anyone else having early symptoms?


----------



## SweetV

I love coffee. I did cut down quite a bit over the last year or two. I have one cup a day in the morning now which is back from one in the morning, one on the way to work and one at lunch. I am exhausted though.

Those are my symptoms as well. Very tired, I've been putting my head down during the day for a bit and going to bed much earlier. My boobs are very sore.

I'm one of the lucky ones that doesn't get sick but I get really bloated and dizzy. I haven't had too much of that yet luckily. 

I actually feel pretty good about this pregnancy but in a reserved way if that makes sense. I don't have an overwhelming sense of doom but I think I'm prepared for bad news. I even took a peek at the super cute clothes yesterday when I was out. I think I will feel better after a scan shows a hb.


----------



## SweetV

I caved and got a ticker :haha:.

Feeling good today. Fx it means good things.


----------



## Embo78

Yay!! There's no harm in a good ole ticker :haha: Think I've gone a bit ticker mad :rofl:


----------



## Dill

Migraine is a little better for me today. It still has me worried -- it won't go away entirely, and my constipation disappeared with a bang. If it wasn't for my other symptoms, I would be concerned, but I'm mostly just sitting here and reminding myself to be more careful next time I eat food I didn't make myself.

My nausea has taken it up a notch and thrown food aversion into the mix. Was gagging over last night's dinner -- and it's a meal I usually love and can eat a ton of! Strong smells are really getting to me. Bland things for me, for now.

Glad you got a ticker, sweet! :D


----------



## tcinks

Hi gals! :) I'm due early November, no living children. Lost our first at 13 weeks back in October due to preterm labor. Praying we get to keep this one :)

I've been tired and my breasts are sore, and I have some occasional cm...that's about all that's going on. Last time nausea hit me at exactly 6 weeks...so I guess I have that to look forward to! Haha.

Dh and I are nervous of course, but definitely letting ourselves get excited. He talks to the baby every day and tells him/her that he loves him/her. <3


----------



## SweetV

Dill I'm glad to hear your migrane has tapered off a bit. Your symptoms sound promising but hard on you none the less. 
I hate food aversions as I love food. I'm usually a sweet addict but for my last 2 pregnancies can not go near them. I instantly feel full and sick. It's probably for the best.


----------



## Dill

SweetV said:


> Dill I'm glad to hear your migrane has tapered off a bit. Your symptoms sound promising but hard on you none the less.
> I hate food aversions as I love food. I'm usually a sweet addict but for my last 2 pregnancies can not go near them. I instantly feel full and sick. It's probably for the best.

I've been dealing with pregnancy side effects since day one. They're all promising, but miserable, nonetheless! :lol: I'm a total food junkie, so the food aversions are really weird for me. I know I need to eat, but just about everything seems disgusting, including foods I picked up for cravings just last week! :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Welcome tcinks :) Congrats on the BFP :)

Glad your migraine is betting Dill :hugs:

Sweetv, I lost my appetite (and 20lbs!) in my pregnancy with Max. I just couldn't eat. I literally had to force myself :( This one I seem to prefer a sweet diet so I'm eating lots of sweet crunchy apples, bananas and pineapple. :)

AFM, I woke up with slight negativity this morning. I know it's just regular PARL's feelings but it's so hard preparing myself for what comes with a loss. I'm wondering if the baby is genetically ok and whether I'll need an ERPC for the fourth time, then I'm thinking I should go and get an early scan but hubby and I decided not to go down that route this time in order to have as normal a pregnancy as possible! My head is a whirlwind right now! 
I'm trying to remember to take things one day at a time. Right now, today I am pregnant. I'm experiencing slight symptoms, I'm not spotting and have no reason what so ever to thing there's something wrong so I should enjoy my pregnancy. If there comes a day when there is an issue, we'll deal with it and make a decision together! Phew ..... Feel better now!!

I want to put our details on the first post - names, edd etc so can you all tell me your details please :)


----------



## Embo78

I've found most of our edd's. If I've missed you just give me a nudge and your details :)


----------



## klsltsp

Good morning ladies :) well it's morning here anyways.. :haha:

HOpe you all had a good weekend, sorry I didn't update at all on the weekend, it's hard since OH still doesn't know :haha:

Thanks Embo for the front page :thumbup: I think what you are feeling is true for all of us. It sounds like your DH is giving you great support. My stress is that if I lose this one, I'm not sure what they would do if I didn't pass naturally... not sure that they can do a D&C due to my uterus issues... so it would probably be a hysterectomy... sigh.. but I thought I would take your lead, and finally created a signature :happydance: figured I'd enjoy this while it lasts!

Dill sorry about the migraine and that you're having trouble finding something to eat.... my whole first pregnancy was like that... all I could get down (the whole 9 months) was pasta, pizza and cereal... yup carbs, carbs and more carbs, no meat, no veggies, no fruit... I myself am craving greek yogurt and granola!! I'm afraid to eat too much and my OH will think something weird is going on....

tcinks.. so sorry for your loss... your DH sounds amazing!! congrats.

SweetV glad that you are feeling more positive :) loove the ticker.

AFM feeling okay... exhausted...and my stomach is "rolling" pretty much all of the time... lol but that's okay.. and my boobs are VERY sore.. actually put on one of my maternity bras today and ahhh relief!!! they are awesome!! So I did the digi today and it's still 2 - 3 weeks... that's okay I expected that, so I am going to try another on wednesday really want to see that 3+... never got past 1 - 2 weeks last time... I did do another FRER just because I'm crazy and the test line was WAAAY darker than the control line so that's awesome!!!:happydance: I think I am done testing with FRER's don't want to start seeing the hook effect... but really want that 3+ so will keep those going for another few days.

Hope you lovely ladies all have a great day!!

Chat soon

Kim


----------



## tcinks

Klsltsp, I would not be able to keep that from my dh! How much longer until you tell him?! 

I have my first appointment/scan set up for Monday the 16th! I'll be 6 weeks then, and my doctor typically sees women at 8, but I think because of my loss she's getting me in early, which I really appreciate!


----------



## girlinyork

Can I join? I'm on pregnancy number six, one live birth. Due on the 19th which is my brother's and niece's birthday x


----------



## klsltsp

welcome girlinyoork!! sixth pregnancy here too!! I have 2 live births.

tcinks, I am going to try and wait until my u/s... March 24 :) I would be 6w 5 days he may guess before then... My doc wanted to see me at 6 weeks (next week) but he's away for March Break, so they bumped me by 1 week..

I'm not going to lie... I've almost blurted it out a few times... the struggle is he'd like me to wait... but then if I don't tell him before my u/s and it's bad news, then I'll have to tell him I'm pregnant and that we're losing it all on the same day, and that's a lot to take... but if it's all good, I would love to save him the worry.. he is such a worrier, I can't even express... 

I'm tempted to call my family doc and ask if they can send me for bloodwork... if I could see it's doubling it make it easier to tell him...


----------



## Embo78

kls I have two digis left. I'm doing one on Friday and one the Friday after. Hope I get the 2-3 and 3+ :thumbup:

tcinks, that's great that your doc will see you two weeks early. It's nice that they're looking after you after your loss :)

Hey GIY, congrats again and I'll add you to the front page :)


----------



## 3chords

Thanks Embo for running the front page. :)

I am feeling really crummy today, unrelenting nausea since 5 am. I went in for acupuncture that kind of helped momentarily but the effects of it seem to be wearing off. I am also really dizzy from all the extra progesterone.

But we are having our early (6 wk) scan this Thursday, coming up quickly. :)


----------



## klsltsp

I just sent my best friend (who's a family doctor) a picture of my tests :) lol 

She called me freaking out, put in a requisition for me to have bloodwork done... so I will go tomorrow and then thursday, so should know by friday if my levels are doubling nicely or not :happydance:

She said she won't cc my ob since he'll just think that we're crazy hahaha I'm very lucky to have a doctor friend!


----------



## Dill

I got my 3+ weeks on a digi today -- SUCH A RELIEF!!!

It help makes up for the nausea, haha. :lol:


----------



## girlinyork

Embo, I know a user on here who's nifty with graphics. I can ask her to do a "November Rainbows" graphic if you're happy for that x


----------



## SweetV

Dill - I think that's the worst part is the food aversions. I love food! There is nothing worse than wanting something and then not wanting it. I find I cook something and the whole time I can't wait for it to be done after one bite I can't even get it down. :shrug:. Are you feeling better today?

Em - the fruit sounds delicious! Until I go to eat it lol. I also decided not to go down the high risk route this time but found myself on the phone with the doctor this morning. I'm going tomorrow to have beta's and progesterone checked and I would like a scan at 6-7 weeks to confirm hb as I have had all mmc and I would like to know sooner than later if there are going to be complications. I love the theory and I remind myself the same when I start to get anxious. At this moment I am pregnant and have no reason to believe things will not progress normally. I felt so good yesterday and today was filled with doubt. One day at a time. 

klsltsp - I can't believe your OH doesn't know. I'm so bad with secrets! I wanted to hold off and surprise him with an us pic but I couldn't wait! Yay for the tickers!! It somehow makes it more real. I really hope they wouldn't have to do a hysterectomy but of course everything is going to work out fabulous anyways. :hugs:

tcinks- that's great that your doctor will see you early! I hope your appointment goes well. 

girlinyork - welcome! That's a whole lot of birthdays on one day should this little one make an appearance on it's due date!

3chords - I'm sorry you're not well! Hopefully the great news at your scan will make it all worth it!

afm - no symptoms this morning which made cry then I realized that was a symptom and felt better :thumbup:. I really wanted to take this easy and not go all crazy with the doctors appts as it didn't help at all with my last 2 mc but I called the high risk clinic this morning and I go in tomorrow. I think I'm just a bit of a control freak that wants reassurance as I need it. :shrug:.


----------



## Dill

SweetV said:


> Dill - I think that's the worst part is the food aversions. I love food! There is nothing worse than wanting something and then not wanting it. I find I cook something and the whole time I can't wait for it to be done after one bite I can't even get it down. :shrug:. Are you feeling better today?

Yes, this has been me! I want something specific, I get it, I MIGHT be able to eat it once, and then I never want to see or smell it again. All my usual go-to snacks and meals make me want to hurl!

As for feeling better, my migraine is almost licked, but the rest of my symptoms are business as usual. My bbs are even more painful than ever. It is absolute agony going up and down the stairs at work! Every jiggle makes me gasp in pain.


----------



## SweetV

Glad to hear the migraine has tapered off a bit. I know exactly what you mean about the boobs. I cried out when I took my bra off after work.


----------



## Dill

Aaaaaaaand now a crying fit after work. Hubby is blowing an astounding amount of money on his boy toys and a bit of bro time (a week-ish) with the guys, and I'm freaking out because 

a. uhm, we're having a baby, and
b. my "cancer dog" may finally have reached terminal stage after 4 years of surgeries and struggle

I am such a bloated, gagging, sobbing wreck right now. :cry:


----------



## tcinks

Oh dill. That would probably send me into a fit as well! Did you talk to him about how you feel about it?!


----------



## Dill

He won't be home from work for several hours now. He dropped the bomb on the expense and why he won't get the work done cheaper somewhere else via FB messenger while he was at work. I was polite about it ("Well, the cheaper place would still give you a week or two of leeway, but it's your money, and if you're concerned about cutting it too close to your vacation, that's your decision,") but he was a jerk about it, so I pointed out how much I work and how I help him carry his expenses (I work two jobs, one full-time and one half-time, 7 days a week between the two, and I pay for all our evenings out, AND now I'm pregnant and exhausted and sick), he just shrugged it off, and that's when I pretty much broke down. Literally every dime he has in savings is going to this trip and getting his boy toys fixed, and here I come home from a full day's work at the office and then work more at my second job, cook dinner, do dishes, and now the added expense of either a fourth surgery (if not terminal) or medication/palliative care for my assistance dog ... and he doesn't even care about the added strain of it ...

I told him fine, just go enjoy his frivolous spending and bro time while he can, because being a dad is going to change everything. I mean it. He needs one last hurrah with the guys before jumping into fatherhood. But that won't stop me from stressing about money. Just being pregnant gets expensive, let alone childbirth.

I feel conflicted, but what keeps circling back in my mind is how irresponsible he's being. I know he doesn't feel like this is a real baby right now, and he goes on this trip every year, but seriously...!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck with your scan 3chords :hugs:

GIY - that would be awesome to have a November Rainbow Baby graphic :)

SweetV, it's lovely to hear you being so positive. When my losses were fresh in my mind there's no way I could've waited til 12 weeks for a scan. I needed to KNOW if my baby was ok. I was scanned every two weeks with Max. Unfortunately for me it didn't help my anxiety one little bit. With every single positive scan my husband became more and more attached and I just kept thinking, don't get attached, he might be ok now but by the next scan he'll be gone. I just know it! 
I think that's why I'm happy to go with hubby and the decision not to scan til 12 weeks cos for me it makes absolutely no difference what so ever!!

Dill, my boobs are getting more and more sore every day. When I run up and down stairs at work is when I feel them the most! Sorry hubby is causing you grief again :hugs:

AFM My symptoms are so much stronger today and I love it. My tests are progressing beautifully. Here's a progression pic of my IC's and my latest FRER :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5565.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG_5564.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 1









IMG_5567.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Love4you

Hi girls! Hope it's ok that I join in?
I had a MMC at 8 weeks at the end of Dec. Then waited forever for AF to show which she did on 2/8. Since I was unsure how my cycle would go, hubby and I got frisky every other day for 2 weeks!
Got my BFP on Sunday (2 days before AF). Thank goodness because I'm still tired after all the BDing!!

I hesitated to join a group because I still don't feel pregnant. And I'm very nervous that something will go wrong.
My OB put our loss as chromosomal as I'm 38 and hubby is 44 and we've had 4 problem free pregnancies prior.
Unfortunately I can't fix chromosomal issues so I'm just praying that we caught the good egg.

So, that's my story. I hope to be here with you all to support and worry with you. 
My EDD is 11/15 and my bday is 11/13 so I'm hoping that's a positive sign &#128522;


----------



## secondstar

We just got our bfp yesterday after losing our son at 20 week's in November. I'm a nervous wreck, the first trimester is hard enough without the Anxiety from a previous miscarriage! Our son was perfectly healthy and they couldn't find anything wrong so I dont even know what to do differently! fingers crossed for everyone to have a good ol' boring pregnancy:haha:


----------



## SweetV

Dill - I'm so sorry your husband is causing you grief. It's hard because we are a little off balance anyways (thanks to pal and hormones in general). Take a deep breath. I know in my situation it never matters $ is still a huge stress. I also pay for all the fun stuff and DH likes to spend his $ on crap. In a few months I will need his $. I hope you feel a little better today.


Em - nice line progressions! I know what you mean about extra appointments adding stress. With my last mmc I was there every week waiting for the bad news until I finally got it. 


Love4you - I'm sorry for your loss but welcome!! 

secondstar - I've also had a second trimester loss with a perfect baby (I am so so sorry!). I think this pregnancy will be filled with anxiety but chatting with the ladies on these boards always puts my mind at ease.


----------



## Embo78

Welcome love4you and secondstar :wave:

It's so heartbreaking to read about your second trimester losses :hugs: the furthest I got with my angels was 12 weeks but I knew for a few weeks that the chances of having a successful pregnancy were slim. I was showing weeks behind but that little flicker of a heartbeat kept everyone going for a while. Not me though. I was positive on my dates :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

good morning ladies

Welcome love4you and secondstar :hi: sorry for your losses :(

Dill I agree take a deep breath... I know easier said than done... I think sometimes men are afraid that they are not going to be able to do fun things after the baby comes. Hopefully once you guys have an ultrasound and he sees that little baby... he will come around. Big hugs!! :hugs::hugs:

Embo awesome progressions!!!

AFM well did bloodwork yesterday, my levels are 1338... not bad I think that was at 18/19 dpo... explains not having the 3+ yet :) I should get the 3+ today or tomorrow. Going to do another beta tomorrow... if the levels are increasing well, I may tell OH... maybe... lol

Hope you all have a wonderful day.

Kim


----------



## Embo78

kls how on earth are you keeping such a huge secret!? Has he not guessed something is going on with you? :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

haha em I'm not going to lie.. it's HARD!! and if it wasn't something that he's expressed several times he would LOOVE for me to do I would have caved by now.

He has always said that it would be awesome for me to just tell him the morning before going to an u/s... hahaha...

I know he's a HUGE worrier, and after 3 losses since Aug 2013... I don't mind handling this on my own for now, I have you ladies :) and my best friend who's a doctor so that helps.

I'm surprised that he hasn't noticed that I'm not drinking my tea... but I had started a weight loss thing were I cut out tea anyways... so I think he just thinks I'm doing that lol


----------



## Embo78

I totally understand hun. When I got pregnant with Max my hubby was out of work and already had the weight of the world on his shoulders. It took me a couple of days to pluck up the courage to spill the beans. I just didn't want to add to all the worries he was already dealing with. 

All my friends on here were giving me ideas on how to tell him :haha: When I finally did he was scared but happy :) and he got a really good job the month after too :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey love4you, meant to say, that they too have chalked up 2 of my 3 mc to chromosomal stuff due to my age (OH and I are both 39). My second mc just implanted in the wrong place...

So I too am hoping we caught one of the good eggs that are still left!!

chat soon.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

had my betas done about an hour ago. Should have the results by mid afternoon today!


----------



## Dill

Thanks, ladies. :hugs: He was much more reasonable when he came home, and we had a good talk about it. He's still going to spend the money -- I encouraged him to go do his guy thing while it's still an option -- but understands that we need to save!


----------



## klsltsp

THanks em, yeah I have been trying to figure out how I'm going to tell him...

SweetV I'l be curious what yours are since I had mine done yesterday at 4 w 5 days! 

Dill good news that you guys had a good chat! You must be feeling soo much better!


----------



## SweetV

Dill - glad to hear you have worked it out somewhat. 

klstsp - they came back at 954. Does that not seem kind of high or should I stay off dr. Google? Progesterone was the highest it's every been as well at 76. They still would like to see me on suppositories. 

Yep should have waited, freaking out a little :haha:


----------



## Dill

You could check your hcg levels against BetaBase's charts to see if you fall within normal ranges for your dates! :)


----------



## klsltsp

Dill you beat me to it :)

SweetV those are great! here's the link to betabase.

www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single

The have 842 as the median hcg for 19 dpo ... so your number looks perfect!! mine was 1338 so a little higher but same range! Are you doing another one in 48 hrs? I am...


----------



## 3chords

SweetV that is a great beta! kls you as well! You can see my betas in my signature which were drawn at 15 & 24 DPO.

I am feeling a million times better today. Yesterday I was nauseous all day and then developed a migraine in the evening. After sleeping it off I felt better.

Just very mild nausea in short bursts this morning, nothing too bad. Of course that has me thinking, where'd it go?? Always a worry...


----------



## SweetV

Dill and klstsp- it does fall in line with the chart on that website. I feel so much better thank you!! I will get it drawn again in 48 hours but if it is doubling nicely I think I will go back next week. 

3chords - glad you're feeling better.


----------



## girlinyork

I had to buy a new bra today. My boobs are bulging out of mine. Before I left for the shops I fell asleep on the sofa. I'm feeling very pregnant


----------



## SweetV

girlinyork - I think I need a new bra too! yay for feeling pregnant!!


----------



## Dill

Apparently, only one store in town sells nursing bras. I hate hate hate shopping at that store and avoid it whenever possible -- the parking lot is a death trap. Ugh! But I need to brave it soon, because my cups overfloweth.


----------



## SweetV

With my DS I got away with sports bras for the majority of my pregnancy. I was a lot smaller then though.


----------



## klsltsp

Haha I put on one of my nursing bras yesterday ... soon much more comfortable. .. glad I didn't wait too much longer.. will have to be sneaky though since oh may notice that haha


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!

Hope that you're all doing well!

I just wanted to pop on and say that I just got my 3+!!!!! soo excited, means that my bloodwork should be good fingers crossed, I'm doing my second beta this afternoon.

Kim


----------



## Dill

So jealous, Kim! I still don't understand why my clinic won't even do the blood tests until at least 8 weeks.


----------



## klsltsp

Dill I'm not going to lie.. I'm really lucky... I see an ob because of my complications, he doesn't feel the need for blood tests, just u/s... but my best friend happens to be a family doctor and she asked if I wanted to do bloodwork... so i said YES!! so she ordered it for me :)


----------



## Embo78

My boobs are giving me major grief too. Particularly the left one!! What is with that :rofl:

Kls that's brill that you got your 3+. I got my 2-3 today and I'm absolutely over the moon although I've had a really rubbish day. My hormones aren't helping me one little bit. My son fell down the stairs from top to bottom. He's ok thank god but I'm so shaken up. My stomach is in knots, I'm drained actually. Max is running around as normal :haha:


----------



## Dill

Nice! I go to a specialty women's clinic and birthing center, and even knowing my history of loss, they won't do even so much as a quant for me at this point. I'll be almost 9 weeks along by the time I go in for my first appointment... so I'll be past the stage where hcg levels out or can drop!


----------



## girlinyork

I took a leap and made my midwife booking appointment today. I'm trying to be positive and behave like this baby is a rainbow. I cant go through the duration miserable again


----------



## mrsnorcal

Hi, Ladies! I hope you don't mind me joining you, my EDD is November 1, 2015.

Just like you all, my husband and I have been through a lot on our journey of trying to have a child. This is our 3rd pregnancy, and we have no living children.

Had a scan today, RE said everything looks good. Said I am measuring at 6w1d (when I know I should be measuring at 6w4d). But she also said that due to the position of the baby, her measurements may be off and told me to come back in 2 weeks for another scan. Of course I am worried now, wish I wasn't! There is just so much at stake here, but I am sure you all know exactly how I am feeling.

I am so glad I found this thread, I can't wait to share our journeys together! :friends:


----------



## klsltsp

oh no Em.. glad your son is okay.. congrats on the 2-3!! I know when I saw that I really really relaxed. I got my 2-3 last Thursday and my 3+ today.

Dill your doc sounds like my ob, very relaxed... I see mine at 6+5 for an u/s, just to check that this baby has not implanted on my c-section scar!!

:hi: mrs norcal! congrats on your u/s today. I wouldn't worry about 6+1 vs 6+4, they are so small at this age, they always say that the ultrasounds are accuract +/- 6 days. How are you feeling? sorry about your other losses.

girlinyork congrats on making your first apt. I too am choosing to be positive. 

I think that if my bloodwork today is good, I may tell OH this weekend... can't decide... he's going to freak out!! I keep expecting him to notice that I haven't had AF yet... but I guess he's not as observant as I thought :haha:


----------



## mrsnorcal

klsltsp, thank you! I am doing well, some queasiness here and there and I am exhausted, but I will take it! How are you feeling?


----------



## SweetV

kls - yay for 3+!!

Em - my little one took a tumble down the stairs when he was 2 and I was more shaken up than he was. 

dill - the clinic wouldn't see me until 11 weeks, they said they may make an exception due to my circumstances but I also have a high risk doctor that is the total opposite of relaxed. I'm going for beta's every other day now until first us then it's weekly us until 12 weeks. 

girl - when is your first appt? It's so hard to have faith but we have to!! Or else we would just go crazy lol. 

mrsnorcal - welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:. We may have a good idea when we ovulated however no idea what so ever in terms of implantation (6-13 dpo). I wouldn't be too worried about the 3 day difference. 

afm - big cramps today which had me worried but I'm also eating like crazy so hoping it's a digestive thing. Already nervous about tomorrows blood results sigh. If they are good I'm not going back until Monday.


----------



## klsltsp

mrsnorcal I'm feeling okay thanks.. I get a lot of nausea in pregnancy, normally starting about 6 weeks. I have been nauseous lately but it's tolerable so far.. normally I need meds.. also really sore boobs and the exhaustion is starting to kick in.

SweetV good luck for your bloodwork!! I just got my results and they were 2998!!! yippee doubling time of 40 hours.


----------



## tcinks

I had some bleeding this morning which really scared me. But it was just a one time thing, like it didn't continue all day. And it was brown. So hopefully nothing serious. I'll feel so much better once I see the heartbeat on ultrasound Monday!


----------



## klsltsp

tcinks, how scary!! but they saw brown blood is just old and nothing to worry about for the most part... Monday can't come soon enough!!

AFM I finally told OH... lol, he couldn't believe it.. he joked that he must have sneezed near me again... hahaha this is the 5th time he's gotten me pregnant in the last 3.5 years... lol hopefully this one sticks. I told him that my numbers were good and almost identical to the numbers that I had for our son. He's going to try and get off work for my ultrasound on march 24... but he's not sure he'll be able to. He's afraid that I would have to go to that apt alone and find out that the baby is in the wrong place and that I would have to terminate alone... but I've told him I"ll be fine either way. I can't control where the baby has implanted so it's going to be what it's going to be...


----------



## SweetV

tcinks - fx that the bleeding is nothing to be concerned about:hugs:

klstsp - Yay for finally telling OH! This will be my 5th pregnancy in 2.5 years as well :blush:


----------



## 3chords

klstsp - great beta and doubling time! Seems like a strong little bean in there. :)

mrsnorcal - my understanding was always that +/- 5 days at this point wasn't concerning, as the little embie is so tiny that a millimetre one way or another can totally change the reading. So I wouldn't worry too much, though I know that is always easy to say to somebody else.

Dill - I never understood why doctors wouldn't run a quant. I know some of them say it causes even more anxiety but I think knowledge is power.

tcinks - I know you must be worried but it's good that it's stopped and it was just a bit and brown. It is supposed to be fairly normal.

SweetV - I have had cramps basically almost every single day since implantation. I think they worry most women but for me at least I know something is happening, haha. Also I have had two fairly extensive surgeries on my uterus (one to remove 16 fibroids, so that's a lot of cuts into the muscle) and was told that if you've had any kind of major surgery like removal of fibroids or a c-section, you will feel much more cramping as it every time your uterus expands, the scar tissue is forced to stretch.

AFM, I have horrific scanxiety as my earlyl 6-week scan is coming up in a couple of hours. The last time I was in that scan room I was diagnosed with a MMC, and this was after we saw a heartbeat a few wks earlier. I know that this early we likely won't see a heartbeat but at least I will know whether the embryo has implanted in the correct location, whether there IS an embryo (as opposed to a blighted ovum) and whether there is 1 or 2 since we transferred two. I am thinking one but DH thinks two...just one healthy, proper size, etc for its dates would do for me at this point! Hell some days I feel like if I gave birth to a German Shepherd I'd be happy, as even that would be better than recurrent loss.


----------



## klsltsp

3chords good luck at your scan, I totally understand your anxiety keep us updated!!!!

tcinks how are you today?

SweetV you have your numbers yet?


----------



## SweetV

3chords - I get anxious thinking about scans! Good luck. 

Klstsp- 2232! Doubling approx 38 hours :).


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys. :)

Ultrasound went well - 1 bean measuring exactly on target at 6w0d with a heartbeat of 110. Next ultrasound @ 8 weeks.


----------



## klsltsp

SweetV Awesome news!!!! :happydance::happydance: looks like we are close on our dates!

3chord congrats on the u/s you must be soo happy and relieved!!:happydance:


----------



## 3chords

Thanks kls!

I am relieved but still too terrified to put up a ticker. I thought I'd be ready but now I think maybe after 8w scan (FX goes well).


----------



## tcinks

Dill, I can't believe your office won't do bloodwork! What's their reasoning for that?

Today has been fine, no bleeding or anything. I called my doctor and she basically told me to relax. :) I have my appointment Monday , so ready for that to be here!

I'm soooo exhausted! I only work about 20-24 hours a week, but it feels like so much. And the job I just started, I'm on my feet the whole time, which I'm not used to. I just always come home and crash!


----------



## tcinks

3chords, yay for your scan. Glad everything looks good. :)


----------



## SweetV

3chords - that's great news! Congrats. I hope you find reassurance at your 8 week scan. Another pregnancy tww lol

tcinks - A few more days until Monday. I hope they pass quickly and uneventfully for you!

afm - slightly relaxed with the numbers today. My betas with my last pregnancy were perfect as well so it's not as reassuring as I would like it to be. My progesterone however is super high this time where it was always very low before even with supplements. fx that's a good sign!!


----------



## Love4you

This is a fast moving group. I tried to read back a bit to catch up :)

tcinks, I had spotting until I hit almost 10 weeks with my first. My OB never found a reason and that baby is now 16!

SweetV, congrats on the betas. I'm trying to work up the courage to go to my OB to get everything started. Last time I was there I had lost a baby and I just feel like I'll burst into tears when I walk in the doors and see all those pregnant mamas. 

3chords, Huge congrats on that ultrasound!! I wish we had a window to peek in there whenever we needed. Imagine the relief!

So I haven't had any symptoms, good or bad (unless you count AF type cramps)
But I just keep waiting for the bad to come. I check the tp way too much and over analyze every cramp thinking the end is coming. 
I know my OB will scan me at 6 weeks but since I had a perfect scan last time that doesn't help me. I'm afraid of getting attached.


----------



## SweetV

Love - I'm in the same boat with not getting the reassurance that I need. I have had textbook perfect pregnancy end in mmc time and time again so there is no relief until at least 12 weeks. I also check every time I wipe. I think we try to not get attached to protect ourselves but it always ends up happening anyways. :hugs: I hope your scan goes well.


----------



## girlinyork

I last did a wondfo at 12dpo. Today at 15dpo there's been only a teensy bit of progress. I'm devastated. This is never a good sign for me :cry:


----------



## tcinks

Oh no girlinyork, I hope everything is fine. :hugs: I remember you from a post you had a couple months back.


----------



## 3chords

girlinyork said:


> I last did a wondfo at 12dpo. Today at 15dpo there's been only a teensy bit of progress. I'm devastated. This is never a good sign for me :cry:

I know this is very worrying for you, but please just use another brand of test for reassurance.

Wondfo used to be really great when I started peeing on sticks. But this time it was the worst of all the tests I had. I barely saw a line on it two days after all the other tests had lines and the progression was so bad that when my beta was over 10,000 it was still lighter than the control. I have no faith in these. If you can get your hands on a FRER I think it would make you feel a lot better.


----------



## girlinyork

3chords thanks so much. I went and bought a frer for the morning. Found tons of posts which say they are shite for progression. PAL/PARL is soooo stressful


----------



## Love4you

girlinyork, I think you need a break from hpt. Waiting for progression stresses out way too many ladies. As long as you're not bleeding then it's ok for now. (Hugs)

I just did a tp check and have light pink spotting. Hubby and I did BD last night so I'm praying it's related to that but I don't know. I'm not hopeful at all this time around. 
Too early for a scan so it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Dill

A lot of retailers selling Wondfos are actually selling knockoffs, and the knockoffs definitely aren't as sensitive. If yours have blue handles, you've got a knockoff, which could explain your progression issues! I have heard that Wondfos aren't as sensitive as some brands to progression, but I only tested with Wondfos and the knockoffs this cycle as a side-by-side comparison, so I can't attest to how it would compare to progression on some of the other popular brands.


----------



## Love4you

Dill, I see in your ticker that you've had a chemical.
I'm wondering if that's what's going on with me.
I hope you don't mind me asking, but did you get a positive hpt and then a late period? My MMC was pretty brutal at 8 weeks and I'm hoping it's nothing like that.


----------



## Dill

The chemical I went through was much easier than the nightmare of a MC/MMC I had. I had a positive hpt, but also some spotting, and the spotting continued. I was testing daily to check for line progression, and it only got a smidge darker over a series of several days before getting lighter, and then the spotting became full-on bleeding. I was negative within a couple of days and it actually shortened my cycle afterward. The bleeding was awful but my migraine stopped when it started, at least. I was devastated, especially because my hubby blamed my "negative attitude" for the loss, but we jumped back on the bandwagon quickly.


----------



## Love4you

Thank you Dill. I'm praying this is your take home baby. Men can be very insensitive sometimes. It was def not your fault.
Ugh. I was trying to think happy thoughts this week but that plan is now gone.
And to add to my stress, somehow everybody at work knows I'm expecting. I told a few close friends and now EVERYBODY knows. I dread having to go back and explain any bad news.


----------



## Dill

A little pink spotting after BD'ing is totally normal -- you've got increased bloodflow to your bits and it's easy for minor capillaries to rupture. I wouldn't worry about it in the least, at this point! :)


----------



## Love4you

Thank you! I hope so. Already told hubby no more sexy times for awhile. Poor thing.


----------



## Dill

I'd probably wait until the spotting subsides, at least, though I wouldn't avoid it otherwise. 

I know I've just been too tired to have much interest, which has been a total 180 for me. Poor hubs!


----------



## girlinyork

I always ban hubby until my 12 week scan. If I get that far. Cant bear the thought of bd with a missed miscarriage unknowingly :(


----------



## Love4you

Hrs banned for now. But it was his bday so I like to give him a gift &#128521;
Now I have pink tinged cm. I'm praying it doesn't get worse. These cramps aren't helping my peace of mind though.


----------



## SweetV

I'm not so much afraid of bd in the 1st tri but think I will be on pelvic bed rest for 2nd and most of 3rd due to high risk for preterm labour.


----------



## Love4you

You have to take care of yourself and that sweet baby.
Our men understand that...most of the time,


----------



## Embo78

Wow the thread has moved so quickly :)

Welcome mrsnorcal :wave: I've added you to the front page. Try not to be worried about your scan being a couple of days out. It's completely normal at this early stage to be out 5 days either side. I've read a LOT about this! :haha:

Sweetv, sorry you were cramping but great beta numbers :thumbup: 

tcinks I'm so sorry you've been bleeding, I hope that's stopped now :hugs:

Kls - :yipee: You told oh :yipee:

3chords, I totally identify with your scan anxiety. Just thinking about having a scan puts the fear of god in me and makes my blood run cold :( Soooo happy to read about your positive scan though. Massive congrats :) :)

Love4you, no symptoms is very normal..... but very worrying! I woke up this morning symptomless and was instantly worried. Sorry you spotted after bding. I won't let my dh near me until after 12 week scan, bless him!! When is your EDD? I'll add you to the front page :thumbup:

GIY, how are you today. Have you done any more testing. I'm sorry you're not seeing much progression with the wondfo's :hugs:

AFM, I've had a very busy few days so I've been a bit quiet on here. It was my mum's birthday yesterday and we all got together for takeaway and cake :) It's so hard being around them all and them not knowing about the pregnancy! I was worried my mum would guess or something :haha: She has before. In fact with one of my pregnancies, she told me before the test did :haha:
My symptoms are, sore boobs, nausea, exhaustion and a new one is vivid dreams. The last three nights my dreams have been SO strange!! I rarely remember my dreams so it's freaking me out a bit :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

My frer looks pretty dark which has bought me a couple of days of calm x


----------



## Embo78

That's great hun :) I'd stop doing the wondfo's. They're just causing you worry and upset :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Can I have my dd on the front page please? Its the 19th xx


----------



## Embo78

Can't believe I missed you :dohh: Sorry sweet, doing it now :)


----------



## Embo78

Done :)


----------



## LunaBean

Can I join please? Due 11th nov with twins :) 6 losses before my 3 year old and 2 after, early scan showed 2 sacs,back wednesday for another!


----------



## Embo78

Oh wow LunaBean, congrats on twins :) :)


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Embo78

Are you having lots more symptoms this time?


----------



## LunaBean

Yea, my boobs hurt so bad and I feel so sick and tired!


----------



## SweetV

Em - your mom must be very perceptive. Mine just constantly guesses whenever I'm unwell "Maybe you're pregnant":dohh:. I had the craziest dreams while pregnant with my son. I was waking my DH up to tell him about them constantly. 

LunaBean - Welcome:flower:! Twins is so exciting.


----------



## tcinks

Embo, with my older sister, my mom knew both time before she did that she was pregnant. She knew with my last one too! And this time she said she had three dreams about me this week, of me trying to tell them we're pregnant! I don't know how she does it. We were going to wait until Monday after the scan to tell them, but seeing how she already knew, the cat's out of the bag now :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

:hi: Luna, welcome!! congrats on twins!! do they know yet if they are identical or fraternal?

tcinks wow your mom is good!! haha my family would never guess, mostly because we told everyone that we were done.. lol

girlinyork, how are you doing today?

embo wow you've been busy..funny about the dreams.

AFM well got my last beta in and it was good :)

19 dpo 1338
21 dpo 2998
23 dpo 5808

:) so we're done doing betas, next is u/s March 24th!!


----------



## SweetV

tcinks - that's crazy about your mom. My best friend can be perceptive like that as well. 

klstsp - your beta numbers look great. I decided to take the weekend off so I won't go for betas until Monday. I hope at that time they just tell me to come back for a scan.


----------



## Love4you

Congrats on the twins Luna! I can barely handle 1 newborn at a time! 

Question, I noticed pink cm when wiping. I last had sex Thurs night. Could it still be from that or should I be more worried. I was really hoping for no problems this time but no such luck.


----------



## tcinks

When I told my nurse about some spotting I had, she asked if I'd had sex within the last week. So I'm guessing it can happen more than a day later. I wouldn't worry about it, just mention it the next time you talk to your doctor. :hugs:


----------



## Love4you

Thank you :)


----------



## Dill

My mom always knows when people close to her are pregnant. Her coworkers used to ask her before buying hpts. :lol: She told me I was pregnant the day before I tested -- and I totally didn't believe her, because I'd had so few symptoms.

I must be broadcasting it, though, because my sister's been complaining of pregnancy symptoms (definitely not pregnant), and so have two of my coworkers (also definitely not pregnant).


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone doing. 

I've been having some troubles with my 18 year old so I'm quite preoccupied with that at the mo. 

On a brighter side I'm five weeks today :) im a little Apple pip :)


----------



## SweetV

Yay for 5 weeks Em! 

I try to not think about the teenage years, I hope everything is ok!

Tried to book my ultrasound today but they never called me back with an appointment. I really hope it's this week as I'm off work. If it's next week I have to wait until Friday.


----------



## klsltsp

Em yeahhh for 5 weeks... me too I am not looking forward to teenage years either, my oldest is 8 and we already are having issues here and there. 

SweetV hopefully they get you in this week... my u/s is next tuesday and it feels like FOREVER away...


----------



## Love4you

Yay for us 5 weekers. Feels more real now. And even though I know they can be very inaccurate I was still happy to see the 2-3 on my digi this evening. I'm done testing. And I feel good enough to see my OB tomorrow to make it official. I'm praying that they'll schedule me a 6 week scan to help with my nerves.


----------



## girlinyork

Happy 5 weeks embo xx


----------



## Embo78

Sorry I scared you about teenagers guys. She's a lovely person 90% of the time :haha:

I booked my first midwife appointment yesterday. It's in 4 weeks tomorrow. I'll be 8+2 :) my hubby really wants to come which I thought was sweet cos he knows how boring the first one is :)

I had a bit of a wobble yesterday and rang my local epau. I was promised a call back but nobody did. In a way I'm really glad I didn't cos when I got off the phone, all the old parl feelings came screaming back to me - anxiety, sinking feeling in my tummy, nervous. In fact I was literally shaking! I spoke to my husband when I got home from work and we agreed that unless I have a REASON for an early scan, we'll continue to wait until 12 weeks. just speaking to him calmed me again so I really think it's the right decision for us :)

I'm constantly checking the loo roll for spotting by t nothing so far. With my mc's I spotted, esp after bm's, everything clear so far with this one. 

I tried to get 3+ on the digi yesterday but it's still saying 2-3. I'm not worried cos I only got 2-3 five days ago. :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

em - please don't worry too much about the digi's. They are not a perfect tool. I know what it's like to panic and not trust that I am going to get through this. Today you are pregnant! I have moments of pure dread when I am positive something is about to go wrong but I remind myself to enjoy this pregnancy. I also check every time I wipe. It's only natural I think. 

I don't think you scared me so much about teenagers so much as my imagination does! What scares me with an 18 year old is their independence. They are an adult that makes adult decisions and this is where you find out if you've done a good job lol. My step daughter is 12. She lives with us 50% of the time. She is a wonderful girl but we are just starting to see some of the hormones and I'm worried. 

Just imagine what you will see at that 12 week scan. They look like real little babies then! I can't wait for all the scan pictures. I've always had baby fever lol.


----------



## Embo78

I'm not worried hunny. I'd only done one 5 days before. I've just done another and my last ever IC. In fact it's my last pregnancy test EVER!! I'm not sad about it. I'm so done after this little bundle of joy :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5761.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1









FullSizeRender-6.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SweetV

Yay for 3+!! I remember doing digi's constantly and getting worried when I saw 3+ and the same day saw 2-3. I was crazy with the poas for a bit. I've calmed down a lot lol


----------



## Embo78

I used to test every day too. I was a nightmare :dohh: I only did one yesterday and one today cos I had two left! And my ic :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Now it's just the dreaded symptoms that keep us going. My first thought when I woke up this morning "am I about to throw up?". I didn't thankfully. I can't get comfortable as my boobs hurt so much and I can't eat as I feel full instantly. Yep I'm preggers lol.


----------



## Embo78

All sounding so good hunny. I wish my appetite would go. I'm constantly hungry and eating CRAP! Today's is the day I chamge that though cos I'm trying hard to stay as healthy as possible in this pregnancy. I've worked so hard to lose 60 lbs and I'm still obese so I need to be VERY careful :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hi Ladies

Not been on for a few days I am still here silently loving everyday that my baby is sticking still not wanting to believe its true really.

I am still an obsessive wiper checking every time that its all ok, my need to take a pregnancy test has lessened I did buy some £1 shop specials just as a little checker yesterday and used both of them lol. 

I am eating watermelon like its going out of fashion bought three packs of the ready cut stuff from asda before work have already eaten two and have a full yes a whole watermelon for at home lol. If this is my craving I love it as I need to lose weight not gain it. Not that im complaining if its baby weight.

I put on my favourite jeans today for work and boy are they a tad tight my boss is back in on Friday crapping it incase he notices anything but then again hes a bloke so who am I kidding!!!!!

Also I need to leave work dead on time as my midwife appointment is 2.30 on Friday sooooo excited but nervous at the same time :happydance:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

mmmm why is my ticker not working???

fixed it funny how little things like a ticker can help to make It feel a bit more real xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Em congrats on the 3+, I was like you stopped testing when I saw it... and you say it's your last... I've said that before hahahaha Sorry you feel so much anxiety about scans, if you don't mind me asking why do you think that is?

I too am trying to be careful what I eat, I gained over 100 lbs with my first son!! then lost 120 lbs... with my second I was really careful what I ate and I still gained 65 lbs... I am about 20 lbs heavier than I would have liked to start at... so going to try and not eat only carbs hahaha

SweetV got my betas from yesterday :) and they were 14771! 

For me the scans are re-assuring, if this baby is implanted in the right place, then I wouldn't be surprised to be having an u/s every 2 weeks the whole pregnancy...

And me too!! obsessive toilet paper checker! can't help it!

The nauseau is definitely kicking in :) so far as long as I eat some greek yogurt and granola it helps...

Ladybird you're funny... men don't notice these things :haha: I worry more about the women at my office noticing.. they are much more in tune..


----------



## Embo78

I think it's because of how many scans I had with my three missed miscarriages. I saw heartbeats with each baby and still lost them. With my first two I was always measuring up to ten days behind but with my third the dates matched up with the scans and I still lost my sweet baby at 8 weeks. That was the hardest one to deal with. It had little arm and leg buds but his heart stopped beating three days before. 
So if I had a scan before 9 weeks I wouldn't be comforted I any way what so ever. It would be pointless just like it was when I had multiple early scans with Max. I only really relaxed (slightly) once I got past 12 weeks :(


----------



## klsltsp

Em that makes a lot of sense :) :hugs:

Sounds like you've made the best decision. The 12 week scans are the best anyways when they look like a little baby :)


----------



## SweetV

Lady -you make me want to run out and get watermelon lol. I think if men do notice it would just be that your pants were tight. My DH is convinced that everybody will notice that my boobs are huge. 

klsltsp - yay for great betas!

Em - I'm the same way. Scan's for me do not always bring good news with my losses being mmc. I use to get so excited and count down the minutes. After being heartbroken time and time again I now think of them with great anxiety. 

I have put on some weight with my last pregnancies that I haven't lost yet. I had a still birth in Jan of last year followed by mmc in May and mmc in October so I feel like I spent 2014 pregnant and unable to really diet or exercise. Now pregnant again after the holidays. I am going to try to eat healthy as I am not making the best choices currently. I tend to just grab what I can as soon as I'm hungry as I know that if I start making something I won't be hungry by the time it's ready and if I put it away for later I just won't want it at all.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies. I got my bfp last week after a NTNP cycle. I'm hesitant to join any groups, but I'll be following along and will maybe join in once I see if things will work this time. This is my third pregnancy in 11 months!


----------



## klsltsp

welcome sunshine ! congrats :hi:

Sorry about your losses. We all understand here.. my OH and I were saying that this is my 4th pregnancy since Aug 2013... praying this one sticks!


----------



## sunshine2014

Me too!!! Congrats to you as well. It's hard to let myself feel confident, as I'm sure you understand. But one day at a time :)


----------



## Embo78

Congrats sunshine :wave: what's your edd?


----------



## kwynia

I'm gonna hop in here too, if you'll have me. Not sure how I ended up preggo this cycle, DH was on a business trip during my fertile window so we dtd the day before he left and day he got back :shrug: LMP Feb. 19, DTD Feb. 28 and March 6. I don't know if one got there early and just hung out for a while, or if a quick one made it up there at the last moment. EDD 11/26/2015

This is my 4th pregnancy in the past 12 months, two CPs at 4w3d and one mc at 6w1d. My EDD from the June/July pregnancy is actually tomorrow. Last time I did nothing, no ticker, no groups, but this time I figure if not now, when! So, fingers crossed for the best, but there are no guarantees in life.

I'm wishing all the best for the ladies in this group. Yay Rainbows!!!


----------



## Embo78

Welcome kwynia :wave: ours was a shock bfp too! Only bd once way before I thought I would ovulate. A whole week early :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Welcome kwynia and sunshine! This will be my 4th pregnancy in just over 12 months as well. It's hard mentally and physically but day by day I get a little more relaxed about it all.


----------



## sunshine2014

I haven't checked my due date yet, I don't want to know lol. Not yet anyways. 

It is emotionally difficult but I'm just taking it one day at a time! Love your attitude Kwynia! I'm normally an optimistic person, just want to be laid back this time. We also weren't trying, and just happened to dtd on O day. I didn't test or symptom spot either until missed af. Loved it. Lol


----------



## staycb01

Hello lovely ladies!
I would like to (cautiously) join. We lost our baby girl due to Turners back in July of last year and have been trying ever since. With multiple chemicals and road blocks in between. Started a new protocol and now am 12 DPO with betas of 72 as of yesterday. Fingers crossed this is our rainbow. I'm too scared to even make a new siggy yet :/
Congrats to all of you ladies!


----------



## SweetV

sunshine - this cycle I thought I had missed o and didn't really symptom spot or go crazy. I did a test at 9 dpo as I'm a poas addict and saw the faintest of evaps. Tried again the next day and evap was a little darker. I either didn't o when I thought I did or those spermies were waiting a while. It was a relaxed cycle and I'm going to try to make it a relaxed pregnancy. 

stay - Welcome!! That's a pretty high beta for 12dpo! Congrats! Will you be having another done to check doubling time? I waited a week to get a ticker too. It makes it feel more real and I was afraid to get too excited too quickly. Fx this is your Rainbow!


----------



## aPharmD

Hi ladies! Just realized there was a pregnancy after a loss board! This is where I need to be since I'm super paranoid after a MMC in August. It's taken us this long to get pregnant again. 6 weeks today! Can't wait to be out of first trimester so I can take a breath. I was 12 weeks last time.


----------



## tcinks

Welcome apharmd ! :) Sorry for your loss but glad you are here! I was 13 weeks last time, so I don't think there's going to be a "safe" time for me to relax, just trying to enjoy every moment and take it day by day. We've told all our family and some close friends, which was scary because I don't want to have to untell everyone if something goes wrong. Trying not think about that though.

When do you have your first appointment?


----------



## kwynia

I can make a gif for the group if you ladies want to throw some ideas out. I've got some samples on the link in my sig


----------



## SweetV

aPharmD - welcome! I'm 6 weeks tomorrow and my goal at this point is heartbeat then 12 weeks. I think I may be able to relax a little bit then

tcinks - I have told nobody. Only DH. On Mother's day I will be 12 weeks so I'm thinking of doing an announcement then.


----------



## kwynia

I made this as kind of a starting point, what do you ladies think?

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/November-Rainbows_zpstf0g2pnt.gif


----------



## girlinyork

I like it but it's a bit bright for my tastes. I think a rainbow arch sparkling would be nice. But that's only my opinion :). I looked at your thread. Your graphics are lovely


----------



## kwynia

thanks, I could certainly take it down a notch ;)


----------



## kwynia

Please don't think I'm crazy, I make gifs to help keep my mind occupied, it helps me stop worrying so much. Here are some other options, probably still a little to busy/bright?

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/November-Rainbows2_zpsy1bwk2yr.gif

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/v3_zpsigljlf5t.gif

This one isn't animated, but just to show how the variation would look.
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/4_zpsukvpdqht.gif

I think I might make one more simplified version.


----------



## SweetV

I like them but yes they are very bright.


----------



## kwynia

Okey dokey, here's a different version....?

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows_zpsvigq8lgu.gif

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-BLUE_zpsbf4ojozz.gif

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-YELLOW_zpswpzcf4kr.gif

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-PINK_zpsxddqjrmv.gif


----------



## Embo78

I love them all kwynia :) :) :)


----------



## girlinyork

Ooooh love the latest ones <3


----------



## SweetV

In love with the last ones!


----------



## kwynia

Oh great! Sometimes it takes me a few versions to get dialed into the right balance. If it's ok with everyone then I will PM all the links to embo78 and she can put them in the first post.


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant :) I'll update when I'm home from the dentist. Taking my extremely nervous 17 year old! Wish me luck :/


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Kwynia your very talented 


I'm a blueberry yippppeee 

Nervous about work tomorrow I'm going to tell my boss that way it's out there and he can forward plan. 

I'm very very nervous about my midwife booking appointment tomorrow my blood pressure has not been behaving and my doctor thinks I may be put on tablets while I'm pregnant. I have to take my blood pressure twice a day note it down and take it to all appointments. Also I think I'm having consultant led care due to blood pressure. 

On a lighter note has anyone booked any holidays before babies arrive???? 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## staycb01

Yep - went yesterday after work for a 2nd beta and it went from 72 to 252 in 2 days! very pleased with these numbers - although last pregnancy had good betas too, I'm trying to remain positive :)


----------



## klsltsp

welcome new ladies!

Em hope your son did well at the dentist.

stacy those betas look great!!! I know what you mean I've done 4 betas, :haha: it's only now that I'm very nauseous that I'm okay not having any more... will you be doing another beta?

Hey lady good luck at your appointment tomorrow! no holidays for us, we just had a big trip in January... we're talking about a vacation next feb/mar though now while baby is little and still nursing! so much easier :)

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

Em - hope the dentist went well

Lady - blood pressure can be scary. Good luck at your appointment!

stacy - those are great beta's! My doctor made me stop over 11, 000. 

klsltsp - I'm so glad to not be nauseous, I'm just horribly bloated yet always hungry.


----------



## klsltsp

sweetV nice that you're not nauseous... with my first I was nauseous the entire pregnancy... could only eat carbs probably why i gained 100 lbs!!:haha:... with my second the ms stopped around 4 months... still gained 65 lbs.. doctor told me that some women's bodies just gain more weight..

The only difference this time is that on top of the nauseau I am also having diarreah sorry I know tmi :) I hope that it doesn't last the whole time this time...


----------



## SweetV

for the first time I'm also having diarrhea and horrible, horrible gas.


----------



## klsltsp

lol sweet me too!! first time... maybe this means that we're having girls :winkwink:


----------



## SweetV

I would love a girl!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm hugely farty. They STINK. I was also farty with my daughter but only during the TWW


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I'm so loving the stinky talk lol lol 

I had a great booking appointment blood pressure high again so back to docs I go to get it sorted next week. Midwife could not take any blood so I have to go see the vampire at the doctors to get it taken that's monday. 

SCAN on Thursday morning eeeeeekkkkk so nervous scared and excited all at once 

Then consultant on the 2nd April 

Busy busy busy


----------



## tcinks

Ladybird, you are busy! But I'm sure your scan will be great! Post a pic . :hugs:

Feeling good and sick today after worrying yesterday that all my symptoms were gone. :) So tires and nauseous, but I haven't actually gotten sick yet. I wish I actually would because I usually feel a little better once that happens.

Dh and I have a date night tonight. So excited! <3

Oh and how do we get the code for the graphic? I want one for my signature, too! :)


----------



## 3chords

Hi all - I had diarrhea all the way until a few days ago, say 6w5d and then it switched to constipation. At one point I had to take immodium (ok w/ doctor) because of dehydration. It was brutal! 

Ladybirdgb - we are due on the same day and I also have my 2nd scan on Thursday morning. Nervewracking.

We do have quite a few holidays planned in the near future. I will fly as long as I possibly can! If I had my way we'd head for a baby moon in Bermuda in June but we have so many other events that month that it likely is a pipe dream.


----------



## kwynia

Here are the links for the signature graphic and Em will put them in the first post as well. Copy the text inside the box under the graphic you are choosing and then paste it into your signature. (They also will link to this thread.)

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows_zpsvigq8lgu.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows_zpsvigq8lgu.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-BLUE_zpsbf4ojozz.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-BLUE_zpsbf4ojozz.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-YELLOW_zpswpzcf4kr.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-YELLOW_zpswpzcf4kr.gif[/IMG][/URL]


https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-PINK_zpsxddqjrmv.gif


PHP:

[URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-after-loss/2292157-november-2015-rainbows-anyone-want-join-me.html"][IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/NovemberRainbows-PINK_zpsxddqjrmv.gif[/IMG][/URL]


----------



## Love4you

Beautiful job kwynia!


----------



## Embo78

They're now on the front page too :thumbup:

Really good job kwynia. I love them all :) :) :)


----------



## dairymomma

I've decided to say "F-You" to my faulty uterus and tiptoe my way into this thread. I'm Jill, nearly 30 married mom of 3 rainbows. I have an lengthy history of rmc and since I'm not only pg right after a loss but also already spotting/discharging/bleeding (passed a small dime sized clot last night), I'm understandably nervous. I may only be here for a few days but I'm putting on my big girl panties and trying to bolster my splintered hope enough to get me through til Thursday when I'll have my first scan and hopefully bubs will still be there with a nice healthy hb. Hanging onto the fact that this pg is the exact same as LOs-bleeding started insanely early for me and it was pg without AF after a m/c-and I've had symptoms & no more red spotting today. My dr wouldn't do an ultrasound today (much to my dismay) but he did let me get my hCG and progesterone checked so tomorrow morning, I will hopefully at least be able to calm my fears a bit when I see that my levels are where they should be.


----------



## SweetV

:hi: Dairy! Congrats on the November Rainbows group. I have my scan on Thursday too. It's going to be a slow 6 days. :hugs:. Fx everything looks good for both of us!


----------



## tcinks

Hi dairymomma, glad you are here and I hope everything goes well.at your scan Thursday! :)


----------



## klsltsp

hey dairymomma welcome! not sure what thread we were on together before but just wanted to say hi!

My scan is tuesday...lots of scans next week!


----------



## Embo78

I'm so glad you made it over here Jill. So glad to see you're not completely giving up hope. Hope is important :)

Good luck to all you mamas having scans next week. I don't envy you one little bit but I'm here holding all your hands. :hug:


----------



## SweetV

Em - you're so strong to hold out until 12 weeks! I wish I had the patience. I'm already getting scan anxiety. All I need to hear is there is a heartbeat (or alternatively that there isn't, I'm prepared for that too). Then I will be fine with just my doppler.


----------



## Embo78

Sweet I really thought once I started hearing you guys talk about your scans Id really want to go too but if anything it makes me more determined not to go. I genuinely think I have some kind of post traumatic stress disorder when it comes to early scans/appointments :(

If I start spitting/bleeding I wouldn't hesitate and get medical assistance though :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I did pretty well with the blood tests, I had the 2 and waited a week:haha:. I'm going to try to just have the one scan this week and then see how long I can hold out until 2nd trimester. At 12 weeks I start weekly cervical scans and that sounds like a whole lot of ultrasounds.


----------



## dairymomma

Sorry to say but my foray onto this thread will be short lived. Cramping has been ramping up over the last hour and just passed what I think is another clot. It's over. Unfortunately. Just getting through tonight and the weekend before I decide what I'm going to do next but right now, I'm taking it easy and just letting things happen. I've got some re-evaluating to do and some decisions to make in the next week or so but just breathing atm. It's all I can do, right?

Good luck and a healthy & happy rest of your pregnancy to the rest of you!


----------



## girlinyork

Sooooo sorry Dairymomma :( :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Dairy take it easy on yourself. Try to have a good weekend and fx that your numbers come back great and this is just a hiccup.


----------



## kwynia

So sorry Dairy :( :hugs:


----------



## jlw617

Hi Ladies, mind if I join? I love the gifs btw! I'm due November 14th which I actually just now thought about it and that's roughly about the same time I found out last year we had a mmc :( Praying these are our rainbows!


----------



## dairymomma

Thanks ladies. Will pop in with an update when I know more but as of a half hour ago, my labs weren't back yet and everything stopped last night. Only thing I've had today is a small swipe of tan discharge. I still feel like it's over though.


----------



## SweetV

jlw - welcome!

Dairy - any update?


----------



## babe_666_

Hi all, 
Im mum to 3 children, including Jett my angel.
Isla is 7, Amber is 5 and Jett would have been nearly 18 months... 
We have been trying for 4 months and i got a bfp last weekend. 
A little why Im here:
I had a horrendous pregnancy with Jett.... i had unexplained pains which they thought was apendicitis but wasnt, i fell straight onto my belly at 17 weeks and had a dreadful pain constantly duevto ripping my absomen off my pelvic bone in late 2010. 
I went in at 40+1 for induction.... they did the gels and he was kicking like crazy... then went quiet.... i figured he was getting ready for his grand entrance. Early next morning they went to check him.... and couldnt find his heart beat, i had an emergency csection... they managed to get a heart beat at 18 mins and put him on life support, but it was too late - he was brain dead. He was born at 7.07 am and i removed his life support at 12.55 .... he passed quietly 2 mins later. 
I never got to see his eyes or hear him cry but the time i had with him ill never forget. 
After 4 months of trying we now have a bfp and as excited as I am. .. Im scared to death. 
I have had 2 blood tests last week... tues hcg was 35 frid it was 174... gotta go back tuesday again, then hopefully ill be referred to a specialist.
Sorry for the essay lol.. .. hopefully we can all have the rainbow we are looking for.


----------



## dairymomma

Sweet-nope. Still waiting. And getting unhappier with my dr by the minute because I BEGGED for a scan last week...And still in limbo. Passed another dime sized blood clot (this was a clot this time), had red staining on the tp, and my back/belly ached after the clot last night but nothing again this morning. AND I feel pg. Big boobs and nauseated. :dohh: After the clot came out, I thought "I'm kickin' this thing into gear" so I started doing some housework trying to get the aches to build into actual cramps. But nothing else happened. This is so frustrating...I don't know if I should hope or not anymore. :nope:


----------



## SweetV

babe - welcome and congrats on you BFP. I'm very sorry to hear about your loss and we are a part of a club that will probably never feel safe during pregnancy. 

Dairy - that is really not cool that they would leave you waiting all weekend. Glad to see that bubs is being persistent through fx that means good things!


----------



## Embo78

Hope you're ok dairy :hugs:

Welcome to the new ladies :wave: I'll add you to the front page when I have a few minutes.

Well my hopes to stay blissfully ignorant have been dashed today. I'm spotting. Only a tiny amount but it's still so scary to see. I've rung the epu and they're going to see me two weeks on Wednesday when I'll be 8+2. I'm feeling very calm about it cos my symptoms are soooooo strong. Like the strongest I've ever had before. I'm so tired all day long, I have all day nausea, my breasts are still very sore. I'm emotional. I think that deep down I have a feeling everything is ok but maybe that will change in a couple of weeks :shrug: Who knows :shrug:


----------



## girlinyork

Oh, I just responded to this on the Facebook group. Didn't realise that was you. Keeping it all crossed for you as always of course xxxx

Afm, I'm sick as a dog today. Typical it would kick in the same time my 21 month old gets explosive diarrhea :(


----------



## dairymomma

Em-just replied on your pg journal but thinking of you and sending :hugs: I know how scary spotting is during a PARL pregnancy. I'm still going through it myself. :hugs: again.

AFM-Hcg came back at 13000 on Friday (FINALLY got my results...) so doubling time is around 62 hours yet, progesterone popped up 2.5 points in that same time too so good signs there. Nauseated and sore/heavy feeling bbs this morning so awesome signs there too. No clots last night either. Just two blobs of pink tinged opaque discharge and some minor achey stuff for the evening so very nice to not see red. However, I'm not convinced I'm out of the woods. I'm just at the start of my danger zone, I've been known to m/c after this sort of bleeding, and it just doesn't seem like it could possibly be a viable pg if I've passed clots like that. So my sig stays as-is until Thursday when I'll have this confirmed one way or another. It would hurt too much I think to put my ticker back only to find out things went bad.


----------



## girlinyork

Really hoping things turn out well for you dairy xxx


----------



## dairymomma

I'm starting to hope again but it's hard not to face what I feel is going to be reality too. 9 times out of 13, clots have meant the end so why should #10 be any different, right? I know I passed clots with LO but they were very small and I didn't have cramping at the same time. Nor did I pass one a night for half a week. The regular spotting/discharge, I can handle as I know I've had it and made it to term and the progesterone can be causing it too but the clots are another story. That's why I'm still in limbo...


----------



## kwynia

I woke this morning to a liner full of light tan discharge, not sure if it's considered spotting or not, but have this annoying dripping feeling. I'm going to be inspecting lots of TP today. I very lightly checked my cervix and it feels very tightly closed and the cm around it is creamy white. I took a weeks estimator test yesterday and got 2-3 so I feel at least a little confident this pregnancy is progressing (I'm not getting betas drawn) I know the test isn't terribly accurate, but with my mc in July I didn't make it past 1-2 and I was over 5 weeks (3 since ovulation) when I took it.

I'll be thinking of you ladies today and checking in. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Kwynia, how stressful :hugs: Hope it clears up soon and its just some old stuff working its way out xx


----------



## mommychris

Hi there! I just found out this morning that I am pregnant with number 2 (third pregnancy)!

Congratulations and good luck to you all!

EDD Novemeber 26.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Embo how's the spotting? that's so scarry... sorry that you're going through it... we all know that it's "normal" but that doesn't make it any easier. Hopefully it's lightened up for you. 

Dairy good news so far! good luck at your scan on Thursday!! it's going to feel like forever!!

kwynia you too!! big hugs and hope that discharge has gone away!

girlinyork.. hope your lo is feeling better!! hope you're feeling better soon too!!

hope all of the rest of you are doing well.

afm, well I have my scan tomorrow!! so anxious/excited to just know either way... the ms is killing me I am no longer eating chicken or meat... or yogurt... lol afraid to try fruits and veggies.... sigh... I'm going to be huge... it's like my first pregnancy.. only carbs... hopefully this doesn't last the full pregnancy like my first.. caused me to gain over 100 lbs!!!!


----------



## SweetV

Em - I'm so sorry to hear about the spotting. Glad they will see you and 8 weeks is still amazing to wait!

Dairy - I'm so glad to see that things are going in the right direction. What time is your scan on Thursday. I'll be thinking of you while I'm waiting for mine. 

klsltsp - yay for scan tomorrow!! I'm so excited for you!!

kwynia - I'm sorry to hear that you are having off coloured discharge as well. Will you be having an ultrasound at your first appointment?

Mommychris - welcome! Congrats on your BFP!

afm - worried to no end last night as I had no symptoms all weekend long. It was DS's birthday and I'm wondering if there was just too much going on and my body was in go mode. I felt horrible this morning. Slept through my alarm, was dizzy and nauseous all am weird to say that this made me feel better mentally. My boobs don't hurt any more and that was always the first sign with my mc's.

Also... there is a fb group?! How do I get added to this?


----------



## kwynia

Someone mentioned on my journal that my oral dose of prometrium could cause changes in vaginal discharge, so hoping this is the cause. I will be getting an ultrasound at my appointment, I'll be 6w4d. My OB usually does a scan at 8 weeks, so it's not too much earlier than normal.


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV said:


> Also... there is a fb group?! How do I get added to this?

Its not related to this group xx


----------



## SweetV

Is it for the other November group?


----------



## dairymomma

kwynia-I'm on the oral form of prometrium too and I've had daily spotting/discharge with LO's pg and this current one. I think some of it is due to the progesterone as I only started getting it when I started my current dosage (200mg 2x/day. I took 100mg 2x/day for DS and DD1) but I also have a history of unexplained bleeds and SCHs in my first tri so how much is one and how much is the other is hard to say. But hopefully it's just the meds for both of us, right?

afm-big blob of light brown opaque discharge tonight and achey/tight belly. Same old, same old at this point but FX I don't see any clots. I'm expecting one but I would prefer not to see one just the same.


----------



## kwynia

Thanks Dairy, I'm hoping so. :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

thanks everyone. No more spotting for me and I've checked the tp every single time I've gone to the loo! I'm hoping it was just some old stuff making it's way out from implantation :thumbup: Only 2 more weeks until I see whether everything is ok in there :)

I've updated the front page with all the new rainbows. Please tell me if I've missed anyone or if I've made a mistake. There's a few EDD's that need updating too so let me know those if your EDD isn't on the front page too :)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV said:


> Is it for the other November group?

No. A (now inactive) user on here made a fb group and added her b&b friends into it to keep them all updated x


----------



## girlinyork

Embo78 said:


> thanks everyone. No more spotting for me and I've checked the tp every single time I've gone to the loo! I'm hoping it was just some old stuff making it's way out from implantation :thumbup: Only 2 more weeks until I see whether everything is ok in there :)
> 
> I've updated the front page with all the new rainbows. Please tell me if I've missed anyone or if I've made a mistake. There's a few EDD's that need updating too so let me know those if your EDD isn't on the front page too :)
> 
> How's everyone doing today?

Glad your spotting stopped. How're your symptoms? Still kicking your behind? I'm getting sick as a dog in the morning x


----------



## Embo78

Symptoms are still nice and strong and are reassuring me each day. They don't seem to come and go like with my previous pregnancies which I'm really glad about!

Yeah I'm bad in a morning too and until about 4-5pm when the nausea wears off. That's when the tiredness really takes over and I'm counting the minutes til I can go to bed!! 

So glad to hear of your symptoms too hun :) Are you having an early scan?


----------



## Embo78

I bet you didn't recognise me on the fbook group cos I'm blonde now :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Morning ladies 

Hope all you ladies who have had spotting are ok this morning???? fingers crossed it goes away completely for you xxxxx

I went and managed to get my bloods taken yesterday lol nurse at doctors totally failed she tried bless her but my vein collapsed and she gave up so off to the hospital I went. Phlebotomist got it first time yay!!!!

Anyway had to go see doctor this morning and he spoke to a consultant re my blood pressure issues the consultant agreed that my home readings where fine, but I possibly have white coat syndrome :winkwink: Ie I don't like having my blood pressure done at hospital or the doctors but as a precaution I have been put on low dose asprin to thin my blood reducing the risk of blood clots and reducing the risk of miscarriage :happydance::happydance:

dentist tomorrow glad they don't take my blood pressure when I go there I hate the dentist

Oh Embo my dd is 5/11/15 cheers for adding me to the front page hun xxxx


----------



## Embo78

My mum is the same at the docs ladybird. She gets so worked up and anxious and her bp goes sky high. I think I'll tell her to check it at home to see if it's better when she isn't so worked up :thumbup:

I'm the same with my veins. I have TERRIBLE veins! 

Good luck at the dentist. I hate the dentist. Have a massive fear :(


----------



## SweetV

I have been told that I have beautiful veins to see but they are hard to puncture. my IV at the hospital kept coming out the last time I was in the hospital. 

I seem to have the disappearing symptoms. I think my tummy issues stem from not being able to go to the bathroom. I'm so bloated and I just keep drinking water. I had to pee every 15 minutes last night until 2 am!!

Thanks for the info re the fb group. I kept seeing these secret groups being created and never jumped on the bandwagon lol. I have better access to fb than b&b at work.


----------



## girlinyork

Embo78 said:


> I bet you didn't recognise me on the fbook group cos I'm blonde now :haha:

Yes lol. I didn't make the connection :haha:

I just had a call through about an early scan. 3rd April in the afternoon. I'll get a call soon to book a time. I get to have it on the antenatal ultrasound suite instead of the epu which fills me with glee because the epu is full of bad memories


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant :) just a few days before mine. 

I know exactly what you mean about Epu. I go cold just thinking about being there. Mind you the last few times I was there it was very positive cos it's when I was pregnant with maxi moo!


----------



## dairymomma

Two more days. TTTWWWWOOOOO more long drawn out stupid days before my scan. :brat:

Had a bunch of teeny red strings in the toilet last night but they were bright red and only a bit of red staining on the tp. Nothing like I've had all weekend. Odd. I want my scan done so I know what's going on in there but it doesn't pay to try and move it up this week because the dr is in surgery today then off the afternoon. Tomorrow he's at a different hospital and it's too last minute to squeeze me in there for both the scan and the appt, so I'm stuck with Thursday. Boo. And Thursday can't come soon enough.

But it positive news, I feel like puking. That's gotta count for something, eh? :dohh:


----------



## girlinyork

Yes sickness is a great sign dairy xx


----------



## Embo78

Yup! Sickness is goooood!! 

Make sure you get a pic. It would be lovely to see your rainbow. I have a funny feeling everything is going to be oK for you jill :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

:nope::nope::nope: I really hate the dentist with a passion I just hope I don't gag to much when they are doing anything as just brushing my teeth has me retching like mad lol.

I still feel sick if I have not eaten in a few hours, was feeling a bit ropey this morning after toast with butter weird!!!!

Soooo cant wait until my scan on Thursday 8.30 am at the ultra sound department excited and still scared incase anything is wrong going on my own as well as hubby is taking our daughter to school.

Hope all goes well with your scan dairy xxxxx


----------



## kwynia

I feel a bit behind, both because I have a late november due date, and because I'm in the states. Always playing catch up ;)

However, I'm feeling a lot of the same stuff, nausea comes and goes in waves., eating seems to help. Quite a bit of dizziness and lightheadedness but apparently that is how hormones affect me because it doubles after i take my prometrium. Quite a lot of round ligament pain and I'm glad I know what that feels like from my other pregnancies otherwise i might be alarmed at how sharp those pains can be.

Glad everyone sounds well, just waiting on scans is torture. My scan is in two weeks, I'll be 6w4d by lmp but almost 7 weeks because i have really short cycles and ovulate early.


----------



## dairymomma

Em-my EDD according my guesstimates is Nov 12 but I'd prefer to not be on the list until I know for sure what's going on. I think it's the same feeling with my ticker/signature. I'm not updating that until I know what's going on because it would be just gut-wrenching to put my ticker back only to find out in two days that there's no baby.

(Must wait. DO NOT CALL DR FOR NEW SCAN DATE. MUST WAIT. *I'm almost literally having to sit on my hands to keep myself from calling the dr office right now...:dohh: I want to know SO badly. This sucks.)


----------



## Embo78

We should set up a group on facebook for our november rainbows :thumbup:

Sorry you're going to your scan alone ladybird. I've been to a couple alone and I was actually a lot calmer than when DH is with me strangely!

kwynia. I don't think you're the only American mummy in here hun :thumbup: I'll probably have my baby towards the end of November cos I always go over my due date. I'm going to avoid induction this time cos it was a nightmare with Max. Three day long induction :growlmad:


----------



## Embo78

Ok Jill. I'll take you off the front page until you say otherwise :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

I woke up to spotting/brown discharge this morning so of course I have a horrible sense of dread. Clinic wants me to come in at noon for an ultrasound so I will have an answer one way or another. Just ugh. :(


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no, hope it's benign :( x


----------



## Embo78

So sorry 3chords. I'm so glad you're being scanned so quickly. :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I went over with my DD by 4 days, so it's not impossible i could have a dec baby! Ack, crazy to think about ;) Of course DS showed up right on time, so who knows. I had borderline GD with both pregnancies, so they won't let me go very far past my due date, assuming I have it this time too.


----------



## kwynia

sorry 3chords, hoping it's nothing :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

3chords-So sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm in the same boat only my dr won't scan me until Thursday. FX it's just a scare and your scan shows good news.

Kwynia-I'm in the US. And (if this isn't a m/c), since I tend to go 2-3 weeks early, I may have a Halloween baby instead of a November baby. 

Em-thanks. I really want to be on that list but I can't shake the feeling that something isn't right. Hoping I'm wrong and Thursday just rushes up quick.


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies

3chords good luck at your scan! nice that they were able to get you in so quickly.

dairy things are looking positive.

Em how are you feeling about your scan?

kwynia you're not alone, I'm on eastern time too :) I'm in Canada.

AFM I had a scan today, looked good, baby is in the right place! phew!! that was a big deal for us. I was measured at 6+2 which confirms that I ovulated late this month.. since we weren't trying and I thought we were "safe" lol. So my EDD is now Nov 15. Doc was happy not to see me again until 10 weeks... asked if I would like an u/s before then to ease my mind, I said yes please :) So I have one booked for 2 weeks from now, when I'll be 8+3. So for now all looks good... not out of the woods just yet but this is further than 2 of my 3 losses, so it's a start!


----------



## Love4you

Hi again ladies. Sorry to hear a few of you have had bleeding. These rainbow babies are going to turn our hair grey!
I still haven't even seen my OB yet. I was supposed to have my first appt yesterday but the receptionist screwed up the dates and booked me on Wednesday by mistake. I work double shifts on Wed and Sun so it's rescheduled for Thurs. So I get to work 17 hours then sleep for 4 hours to make this appt.
I actually had tears just thinking about it.
But I need to go so I can beg for an ultrasound next week. I had pink spotting (it's stopped) and still haven't been seen.
My OB will scan me at 8 weeks but that's forever esp since I lost the last one at 7 weeks. Ugh.
I'll be thinking of you all and praying all the scans are good news.


----------



## Love4you

klsltsp said:


> hey ladies
> 
> 3chords good luck at your scan! nice that they were able to get you in so quickly.
> 
> dairy things are looking positive.
> 
> Em how are you feeling about your scan?
> 
> kwynia you're not alone, I'm on eastern time too :) I'm in Canada.
> 
> AFM I had a scan today, looked good, baby is in the right place! phew!! that was a big deal for us. I was measured at 6+2 which confirms that I ovulated late this month.. since we weren't trying and I thought we were "safe" lol. So my EDD is now Nov 15. Doc was happy not to see me again until 10 weeks... asked if I would like an u/s before then to ease my mind, I said yes please :) So I have one booked for 2 weeks from now, when I'll be 8+3. So for now all looks good... not out of the woods just yet but this is further than 2 of my 3 losses, so it's a start!

CONGRATS! great news &#128515;
And I'm east coast as well. I live in Connecticut.


----------



## girlinyork

Anyone else put their other half on a sex ban? I'm always terrified of having sex not realising I've had a mmc. But I'm starting to miss it :(


----------



## kwynia

Hello EST's :wave:



girlinyork said:


> Anyone else put their other half on a sex ban? I'm always terrified of having sex not realising I've had a mmc. But I'm starting to miss it :(

My poor DH is really struggling, all of our TTC over the past year has really upped his sex drive, but I'm too nervous. plus my cervix still feels low, it's about middle position, but closed up tight. I don't want to bump it ;) I would really like to get some though :blush:


----------



## Embo78

I'm not allowed any :( as soon as I told the Epu nurse I was spotting she said no more sex. The last time we bd was the night before ov and im gagging for it :rofl:


----------



## SweetV

I'm in Canada so about behind too! I'm hoping I don't go early as I have a history of preterm labour. Stay put and healthy until November LO.
Dairy I played that game all weekend. Do not call and ask for a scan on Monday, do not call and ask for a scan on Monday repeat. 

The progesterone makes me feel very pregnant as well. For the first time when I picked it up it said "do not take with food. Wait 2 hours after eatting before taking this medication". That warning was never on there before?!


----------



## jlw617

dairymomma said:


> 3chords-So sorry to hear that. :hugs: I'm in the same boat only my dr won't scan me until Thursday. FX it's just a scare and your scan shows good news.
> 
> Kwynia-I'm in the US. And (if this isn't a m/c), since I tend to go 2-3 weeks early, I may have a Halloween baby instead of a November baby.
> 
> Em-thanks. I really want to be on that list but I can't shake the feeling that something isn't right. Hoping I'm wrong and Thursday just rushes up quick.


Im also in the US and tend to go early by 2-3 weeks, so I might have an October baby as well. the Drs insist my 2nd was 4 weeks early which now has me labeled by my current ob even though I told her that I really don't they had the dates right, from day one I knew they were wron but we know Drs are all knowing right :wacko: she as never in the nice and was 6lbs 4oz which might sound little but my other daughter was 6lbs 12 oz so not a huge difference, I'm very short so I think I just have smaller babies


----------



## dairymomma

We did it twice that first week after I found out and haven't done it since due to the spotting. (I put myself on pelvic rest as soon as I see a color that's not white, clear, or yellow.) Not really missing it all that much as I'm too worried about what's going on but we're pretty much a 'once a week' couple so I've missed what? Two times? :haha: DH seems to be surviving and we've had to wait 6-8 weeks due to spotting during the first tri for both of my girls so it's nothing out of the ordinary for me.

Oh and on the time zone thing I forgot to add I'm in the Minnesota so I'm CST but that puts me only an hour behind the East Coast ladies. I grew up in EST so does that count? :haha:

Cross posted with a few ladies here...JLW-I ran into the same thing with my two older kids. According to the dr, they both came 3 weeks early but according my lmp, they were only 2 weeks early. In fact, if you go by my lmp and not ultrasound EDDs for all my kids, they were all born at 38+1 but my hospital chart says 37+1, 37+3, and 38+1.


----------



## jlw617

Oh and on the sex part lol, yes I told dh no sex until after 1st trimester, I know it's completely safe but I'm just so scared of losing this one that I would rather just play it safe, though I've been helping him in other ways :blush: I just can't leave him completely high and dry, he's been so supportive and I feel bad about the ban but he's made light of it and seems to be doing ok haha


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yep my mans also on a ban lol:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys for being so kind. :)

All well at our scan, better than well actually. Baby measuring a day ahead at 7w6d and with heart beat of 171. No reason seen for the bleed (no bleeds or clots in uterus), so the doctor thinks given the very small volume and colour that it was cervical irritation from the suppositories which I take 3x per day. Told us to take it easy and no intercourse until end of first tri, which is fine.

Next scan in 2 weeks. :)


----------



## Embo78

Woooooo hoooooooo!! Excellent news 3chords. You can breathe a little easier now :) :)


----------



## girlinyork

That's amazing. I'm so happy for you 3chords xx


----------



## 3chords

Thanks guys! :)

As for the earlier discussion, should things work out I will actually be having an October baby (hopefully not earlier than that!) for sure as I will not go to term and will have a c-section at around 38 weeks.


----------



## klsltsp

3chords awesome news!!

I too will section early, probably 37 weeks.. so I will probably be late October too :)

I meant to ask the doc about sex today and forgot... hmm.. might wait until after my scan in 2 weeks...


----------



## kwynia

What a relief 3chords! Yay for good news :)


----------



## SweetV

3chords - that's amazing news!

I think I will be put on pelvic rest from 2nd tri until well after 30 weeks so I'm not saying no to sex for the first trimester (although to be honest I'm too exhausted and bloated lately anyways). I'm afraid of preterm labour again but have no risk until cerclage is placed early second trimester. Hubby is really, really not going to like being told no. We are also a 1-2 time/week so he won't be missing out on too much.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Totally rediculous 

Just caught myself nearly crying at the sma advert mums your doing great :cry: nutter


----------



## Embo78

All my symptoms have gone :( trying not to panic but all the old parl feelings have come screaming back :(


----------



## girlinyork

It happens. It happened with DD and I freaked out. The next day they were back with a clout. :hugs: Sending sticky sticky sticky dust xx


----------



## babe_666_

Its really quite sad how we are all so scared about such a great thing in life :(
I havent had any bleeding and have never suffered a miscarriage, but Im really afraid of losing this baby.
My beautiful baby boy I lost in 2013 after being induced at 40+1, he was perfect but after the gels were inserted 14 hours later they couldnt find his heart beat.

Im currently 5 weeks and Im stressing over HCG levels... they are within the 'normal' range but are on the lower side, which the GP is a little worried about... 3w6d it was 34, 4w2d it was 174, 4w6d it was 888 ... I got referred to the specialist that I seen after I lost Jett but I dont think I will 'rest easy' until I have my baby in my arms, alive!!
My GP did say about an ultrasound in a couple of weeks, but then didnt write the referral as he wrote the referral to the specialist instead. 
Im terrified to be honest and my husband works away, I have nobody to really talk to - so Im hoping to make some friends here so we can get through this together ..


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

babe_666_ said:


> Its really quite sad how we are all so scared about such a great thing in life :(
> I havent had any bleeding and have never suffered a miscarriage, but Im really afraid of losing this baby.
> My beautiful baby boy I lost in 2013 after being induced at 40+1, he was perfect but after the gels were inserted 14 hours later they couldnt find his heart beat.
> 
> Im currently 5 weeks and Im stressing over HCG levels... they are within the 'normal' range but are on the lower side, which the GP is a little worried about... 3w6d it was 34, 4w2d it was 174, 4w6d it was 888 ... I got referred to the specialist that I seen after I lost Jett but I dont think I will 'rest easy' until I have my baby in my arms, alive!!
> My GP did say about an ultrasound in a couple of weeks, but then didnt write the referral as he wrote the referral to the specialist instead.
> Im terrified to be honest and my husband works away, I have nobody to really talk to - so Im hoping to make some friends here so we can get through this together ..[/QU]
> 
> 
> I totally understand hun and were here for you :)


----------



## kwynia

Hi babe! Sorry for your loss :hugs: &#9825; 

Fingers crossed for you Em, I'm hoping everything is fine and your symptoms will come raging back at you. :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh ladies this is so hard.

Em I have had a few days too where my symptoms disappeared then the next day they were back. Did you ring the epu?

Baby your numbers seem to be doubling just fine.. glad they are taking good care of you.

As for sex.. well my oh is terrified even with my last son he was scared and now that we have had 3 losses... well not much hope of any for me....lol

Ladybird I cry at everything too..oh just starts laughing at me lol


----------



## SweetV

My symptoms were gone on the weekend but Monday I was trying not to sleep standing up at work. My boobs barely hurt anymore. I'm really worried about this scan tomorrow. I have convinced myself they will say mmc. I think I have done this in self defence, that way I won't be disappointed. 

I pulled something in my stomach last night in bed trying to turn over. 5 seconds of not even being able to move. Ouch.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks everyone. I've been out for a walk and the nausea is back and im soooo tired. My boobs ache a bit too :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

Embo78 said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been out for a walk and the nausea is back and im soooo tired. My boobs ache a bit too :thumbup:

Yay! Yesterday I woke up feeling normal so sniffed disgusting stuff until I felt sick again :haha: Parl makes us crazy


----------



## dairymomma

Em-My symptoms have come and gone all along but they completely fled the building when the bleeding started. That is, until I had my meltdown, talked to my therapist, and became utterly convinced that it was over. The next morning it was like I hit a brick wall of pg symptoms. Ugh. The more I think it's over and I'm accepting that thought, the stronger my nausea and sore boobs get. PARL does something strange to our brains I think...

Sweet-I'm there too. Convinced it's over, just wanting the scan done already to prove I'm right, and needing to move on but full aware that I'm insulating myself from hurt. It's an odd place to be, isn't it? I feel like because I'm FEELING pg, I should be hopeful and in certain (mentally unguarded moments) I do feel a wee bit optimistic, but then I pass a clot or I start aching or I remember my history and I'm back to "It's loss #10." I just want tomorrow to be here so I can get an answer to the question "What is inside my uterus?"

Blood blob in the toilet last night and oddly enough it made me feel better to see it. Like "whew, well the wait is over to see tonight's bleed. Now I can go to bed and sleep easier." :dohh: PARL sucks. It's not that I'm NOT happy about being pg, but I hate all the mental/emotional stuff I have to deal with when I am pg. The not knowing, the thus far unexplained and scary nightly bleeding, the aches and pains that send "DANGER-MISCARRIAGE IMMINENT" warnings blaring through your brain, the worry and fear and anxiety and panic that ensues...My therapist told me that it's no wonder I'm having anxiety attacks right now because I literally feel like I'm in a mental war. No wonder my brain feels fried all the time-I've got WW3 going on in there...I can just picture it now. Both halves of my brain squabbling. "It's OVER. Accept it" says one side. "Nope. HOPE is the way to go." says the other. "Oh you think so, smarty pants. Well, take THIS!" *Smack* "Right back atcha!" *Thud*


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - you put it perfectly. My brain is at war with itself. The minute hope shows up the other half stifles it. When I start to feel dispair hope shows up again. My poor heart is somewhere in the middle trying not to get involved. 

My symptoms are completely gone. I have even had 3 bms today. It's now 5 o'clock and I have been on my feet all day and could go for another few hours. This time yesterday I thought I was going to fall asleep standing up I was so tired. Tomorrow can not come soon enough.


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV, what time is your scan and which time zone? X


----------



## SweetV

10:30am EST. Almost exactly 12 hours from now.


----------



## Embo78

That's 2.15 am uk time. I usually wake up to go to the loo so I'll try to remember to check on here if I do :thumbup:
How are you feeling sweet? :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

My night time weeing has started. Nothing more fun than sitting on a cold toilet on a different floor from your nice warm bed trying not to puke as you pee. Not that I would change anything


----------



## Embo78

I can't believe how much I'm on the loo too! My bladder is usually really good too cos I drink so much water! Not any more! At least it kinda proves things are growing in there :)

Happy six weeks GIY :)


----------



## girlinyork

Thanks :) can't believe I am at a scan tomorrow. I was a bit anxious about it but midwife said its a specialist clinic with specially trained techs and higher quality equipment than the epu which is nice and makes it more likely I will see something


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes that sounds so much better than the old machines our Epu use!!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Morning ladies scan went perfect baby measuring exactly 8 weeks little heart beating away hope I have loaded the scan piccy up properly

Soooooo happy got another scan in five weeks xxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Embo78

Aw look at that beautiful rainbow. Congrats ladybird :) :) :)


----------



## girlinyork

Beautiful ladybird :cloud9:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thanks ladies hope your feeling well today 

Girl hope your scan is ok later I was shaking when I had mine 

Em glad to hear them symptoms have returned I could www for England at the mo lol


----------



## Embo78

It's so lovely seeing all these rainbows. Giy's turn tomorrow :)


----------



## SweetV

I'm feeling a little worse so better lol. I woke up in tears as a friend posted her dog is doing therapy work. I'm super nervous but glad today is finally here. 
3 ultrasounds today! Eeek! Mine is at a high risk clinic so they are trained with high end machinery as well and will hopefully know exactly what is going on in 2 hours or so. 
Girl and Dairy I hope your scans go well today as well.
Lady I love the scan pic!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

sweet good luck today hun xxxx

so many of us having scans today :hugs::hugs::hugs: to us all.

Did I read somewhere that the risk of miscarriage once you have seen the heartbeat drops to 5% I might be wrong???

My mum desperately wants to go shopping fending her off until 13 weeks lol then she can shop her little heart out 

Must confess im still a wiper checker tho don't think I will stop :wacko::wacko:


----------



## kwynia

Congrats on the scan ladybird! Let's have a lot more of those ladies! I'm still a week and a half out :)


----------



## dairymomma

Scan in less than two hours. Peeing myself practically with nervousness but calm just the same. I HATE early scans because they've only been good news scans 3 times but calm because in less than two hours, I'll finally know what's going on in my uterus.


----------



## jlw617

Ladybirdgb said:


> sweet good luck today hun xxxx
> 
> so many of us having scans today :hugs::hugs::hugs: to us all.
> 
> Did I read somewhere that the risk of miscarriage once you have seen the heartbeat drops to 5% I might be wrong???
> 
> My mum desperately wants to go shopping fending her off until 13 weeks lol then she can shop her little heart out
> 
> Must confess im still a wiper checker tho don't think I will stop :wacko::wacko:


Yes for the most part...if you are under 30 with no history of recurrent losses than your chance of mc drops to 5%, however that rate gos up with the other two factors, I'm over 30 so my % will drop but not as low as 5% but im still happy about it! 

I have my scan tomorrow! I'm excited because I've had some cramping lately but this is my 5th pregnancy (2 "full" term births) 

I'm also a wiper checker! I just can't help it! I even get worried when I see cm because that's how af always starts for me.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Jlw I'm 39 (yep I know old) and had one loss so I'm gonna factor about 15% with the high blood pressure poss why im on aspirin liking my doctor much more now lol. 

Fingers x dairy xxxxxxx


----------



## SweetV

Worst words to hear from a ultrasound technician "are your periods regular? are you sure of your lmp?". Unless you are about to move my due date up. Ultrasound compete just waiting to speak to the doctor. She did nudge me on the way out the door and say that I shouldn't be worried so fingers super hard crossed.


----------



## kwynia

FXd sweetV


----------



## Embo78

I hate statistics. I had three missed miscarriages in a row so no statistic soothes me :(

Good luck Jill. Please update as soon as you can :)

Sweet, sounds really promising. Did you get to see bean? Let is know what your doc says :)


----------



## klsltsp

Em I laughed reading your note... I soo agree on statistics, although the engineer in me looves seeing them but like you, I've been the 1 in a few million on my mmc.... 

after my last mc, my doc started trying to reassure me that the risk of it being in my tubes was low, I stopped him and told him that although I appreciated his attempt to calm my nerves, that the stats don't really help once you've beaten the odds before... lol

Sweet sounds promising!!

dairy thinking of you!!!


----------



## girlinyork

My sickness disappeared at midday and I've been wobbly ever since


----------



## SweetV

So good news is bub is measuring right on track. Bad news is there are pockets of blood in the uterus. Dr has ordered moderate bed rest for a week and a follow up ultrasound next Wednesday. I didn't get to see or a picture but hopefully next week. Huge sigh of relief. 
Dairy still waiting on an update.


----------



## Embo78

Sweet v so sorry about the blood :hugs: GREAT news that bubs is measuring right on track :)


----------



## Embo78

girlinyork said:


> My sickness disappeared at midday and I've been wobbly ever since


I totally know how you're feeling hunny. I bet you'll be sick as a dog in no time at all x


----------



## girlinyork

Big hugs for you sweetv, take it easy x

I feel sick again. Should've enjoyed the respite while I had it :haha:


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: I know what to do if my sickness goes away - just go into a subway. Bleurrgggghhh. The smells oh my :sick:


----------



## kwynia

There are so few good smells to me right now, everything smells horrible even if it's normally a good smell, it's now just too strong. Last night we had some ice cream after dinner and the chocolate smelled so good i just kept my nose over the container and breathed it in for about a minute and almost cried. My DH was giving me funny looks and I told him how rare a good smell is and just leave me alone and let me savor it.


----------



## dairymomma

So update time! Ultrasound gave me a shocker. I was totally expecting to hear 'yep, miscarriage' but there was baby complete with a hb of 128! Measuring a few days behind what I guesstimated but I was just guesstimating and my older kids both measured small so I'm not worried one bit. And the extra shocker was there's a second sac. :saywhat: It's fluid filled and there's a wee bitty blob on one end but since the sac appears empty otherwise and it's about half the size of baby's sac, the dr feels it's either a nonviable twin and I'm trying to miscarry it (hence the clots and the evening bleeds) or it's a hematoma. Either way, the bleeding is explainable and I'm okay with that. My odds of miscarriage just dropped drastically as I've only miscarried once while on my meds after seeing a hb. As for the twin/hematoma thing, I'm waiting to see what the radiologist decides it is before I start figuring out how I feel about it. Another ultrasound in 3 weeks to see how things are progressing and we'll go from there. 

But MAJOR sighs of relief over here...

And Embo-you can add me to the front page now. EDD is now November 15. Will add my ticker back asap. Yay!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Wow dairy that's amazing news amazing and sad at the same time xxxxxxxxxxxx I just keep thinking wow 

Sweet you keep them feet up xxxx


----------



## klsltsp

OMG dairy that's amazing

my EDD is Nov 15 too!!

SweetV that's amazing news too. yipee!!!

I have major aversions to most foods right now.... to pretty much everything.

my OH keeps telling me to eat... sigh... I would if I could.. and then I get into that vicious circle of I'm too sick to eat then more sick because I'm hungry and still don't want to eat... aahhh


----------



## girlinyork

So happy for you dairy :) my mum thought she was m/c but it was a twin sac/blighted ovum and my brother was born perfectly healthy :)


----------



## Embo78

Great news Jill. Abi (my 17 year old) should've been a twin too. Such mixed feelings when you find out :hugs:


----------



## dairymomma

Oddly, I don't feel sad about it if it is a twin. I think it's more that I'm just SO relieved that there's a bub with a hb in there that it's blotting out everything else.


----------



## Love4you

I'm so happy for you girls! Congrats on your beautiful ultrasounds. Hoping for nothing but good news from hear on out.
My ultrasound is booked for April 8th. No early scan for me though I tried to really hard. 2 more weeks of torture.
But they did confirm my EDD is nov 15th. That's crazy that we all have the same due date.


----------



## klsltsp

Love4you my next scan is April 8 too!! and my EDD is Nov 15!!! hahahaha we can wait together! I have already had 1 scan this week with heart beating nicely :)


----------



## kwynia

what amazing news dairy, so happy for you!


----------



## dairymomma

Oh my. Lots of us with Nov. 15 due dates...Must have been some pretty sticky global baby dust in the air around mid-Feb. :haha:

And I got my ticker back! Kinda sucks that I'm back a few days but I was expecting it since my dates were guesstimated dates anyway.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy that is so relieving! Ticker is back and everything!! I am so happy that today just worked out perfectly. 

afm - my boss is not impressed that I have been taken off work for 2 weeks. He made me call the dr back while he was there to see if they would put me on modified duties for a week. I ended up at work almost all day as the dr never called me back. I'm off tomorrow and Saturday. I am supposed to work 12 hours on Sunday but I've already found somebody to cover off some of my shift. I will see how I'm feeling but I'm not doing 12 hours. It's about time I looked after myself and more importantly my little parasitic blob lol.


----------



## klsltsp

yeah dairy I was put back 4 days myself... feels like I have been 6 weeks FOREVER! hahaha I wasn't tracking my cycle so I wasn't positive when my last cycle started and I am pretty sure I ovulated late... so it makes sense..


----------



## Love4you

Sweet V, where do you live? You can get FMLA papers signed by your doctor and then your boss can't complain about anything.

And I think everybody has had a scan but me. Nothing concerning is going on but I'm so afraid they're not going to see anything in there.


----------



## Embo78

I haven't had a scan yet. Mine is a week on Wednesday. I'll be 8+2. Still not panicking. Just a strange sense of calm! Nothing like how I was in my last four pregnancies :haha:


----------



## Embo78

GIY you have a scan today right? Update us when you can. Thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Yes its at 4.15. I have epic scanxiety


----------



## Embo78

Oh bloody hell I hate the late scans. All bloody day for the scanxiety :(


----------



## SweetV

I was actually shaking when I got in the us room yesterday. About 1/2 way through I was feeling a little better. 
Good luck today!


----------



## kwynia

I also am feeling a bit calm today, that's a nice change :) I'm hoping for a perfect scan for you today GIY!


----------



## girlinyork

One beautiful embryo measuring 6+1 with a strong heartbeat. So happy


----------



## kwynia

That's wonderful!


----------



## Embo78

Wonderful :cloud9:


----------



## SweetV

Yay!!!


----------



## klsltsp

Yaaa GIY sooo happy for you!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay giy soooooo happy for you

I have to tell you all I met a friend for breakfast this morning and had a coffee the only one I allow myself a day with toast ( buttered) BIG mistake I was talking to her and kept having to swallow and take deep breaths after a piece of toast I nearly threw up I felt terrible don't know if it was the butter or the toast in general but omg I really had to control myself blurgh


----------



## bernie86

Hi Ladies! I'd love to join the November Rainbows group!!! I just got my BFP wednesday! This was our first real cycle after my MMC at the end of January. Im excited but trying to stay very calm just in case. But I have a good feeling about this pregnancy! I had tested at 10 DPO and got a BFN, Tested 12DPO got a BFN. the next day I started spotting with just a little blood for one day, and I thought that was my period this month... well on Wednesday I just had this feeling so i said what the heck I'll POAS and I was very surprised to find 2 lines! 3 tests have confirmed, but Im still curious why I would have had a little bleeding?! any thoughts? ( it never even filled a tampon)


----------



## SweetV

:hi: bernie. Welcome! Perhaps the bleeding was left over from a late implantation?


----------



## girlinyork

If it was scanty then it was likely implantation. Congratulations xxx


----------



## jlw617

Congrats on your scans ladies! 

Embo, I'm sorry, I know statistics can make some women upset, I have a love/hate relationship with them too, especially because I don't want to admit my risk is higher because I'm over 30 but it does give me some peace of mind

I had my scan today and was so excited to see my little bean in there with a strong heartbeat of 132!


----------



## SweetV

I have always been on the wrong end of statistics. When I was in the hospital with my angel it was "there is a 1% chance this will happen and if it does there is a 5% chance that this will happen...." It all happened. I am the statistic. 

It was so weird as even at the end when I asked what the rate of something was the nurse said to me. "what does that number mean when you are standing on the wrong side of it?". I totally get it now.


----------



## kwynia

Congrats jlw, that's great!

:hugs: sweetv


----------



## Embo78

Morning everybody. My goodness I'm sick today. It's definitely my worst day by far. The only thing keeping it at bay is skittles! Not the best when I'm trying to stay as healthy as I possibly can :haha:

Doesn't help that I'm in work :( It's so hot on the ward today :( :(


----------



## SweetV

Em - I'm sorry that you're sick! I know that it means everything is progressing well but it's so hard when you are trying to function normally. I wish it was last week again and I was complaining about how all my symptoms were gone.


----------



## girlinyork

My husband bought baby wipes which reek of cucumber. Makes me want to honk every time I change a nappy


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Terrible day here feel nauseous and also have the runs lovely NOT :wacko: had to go get my hair cut and just felt awful. Think it might be the fajitas I had last night for tea that and the fact I ate loads of lettuce yesterday!!!! Is it bed time yet 

Em I'm finding what's helping me is spree they are American sweets so I have ordered a load from Amazon to keep me going lol


----------



## SweetV

giy - I don't think I could get through a diaper even without cucumber wipes:sick:

lady - I'm sorry you're not well :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I'm feeling pretty rough today as well. Hungry but nauseous and then my tummy burns when it is full. Too bad we have a house showing this afternoon so spent all morning cleaning :(


----------



## SweetV

kwynia- that's kind of how I feel. I'm hungry, so so hungry but the thought of food makes me gag. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## dairymomma

I have what I'm calling the apathetic appetite. Nothing sounds good and if it does, I don't feel like cooking. Blah. And man, is morning sickness kicking my butt these days! I have a bout in the morning and a bout in the evening now that are super bad. Corresponds nicely with my leave times for work. :dohh: Nothing like trying to get out the door without hurling. Ugh. DH isn't happy because I'm getting to the barn later than normal and I'm usually 5-10 min late as it is. (I'm terrible about time management. If you want me there at 10:30, tell me to be there at 10:15.) But I can't help it. Puking isn't fun but I'm certainly not complaining.

And as for smells, nothing is really getting to me too badly this time. Usually, it's melting butter but I'm not noticing it that much. However, I almost gagged when emptying my kids pee pot at the barn. (I keep a little potty over there in their playroom as there isn't a bathroom in the barn and I don't want them running in the house every five minutes.) It was just wee but for some reason the look of it made my stomach churn...


----------



## SweetV

I am so exhausted and struggling to find the energy to do anything but I can not sleep at night! I was up until 4am and was suppose to get up at 7 as my boss was adamant that I come to work today (I have a dr note off work until April 12th). Slept in of course. Let work know that I will not be coming in as per my doctor and now I can't get back to sleep. Argh!


----------



## kwynia

Sorry SweetV. My DD got up at 5:30 this morning and I'm just shaking my head "why, why, why?" Got her to lay down with me and snuggle but neither of us really fell back to sleep. She is going to be a monster come nap time and I will be a zombie ;)


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV said:


> I am so exhausted and struggling to find the energy to do anything but I can not sleep at night! I was up until 4am and was suppose to get up at 7 as my boss was adamant that I come to work today (I have a dr note off work until April 12th). Slept in of course. Let work know that I will not be coming in as per my doctor and now I can't get back to sleep. Argh!

Screw your boss. Put yourself and your bean first!


----------



## Embo78

I'm with all you ladies. All day nausea and sea bands don't take it completely away. Early morning insomnia. No appetite and get full soooooo easily! Peeing for England, emotional/irritable. Man I'm not good to live with right now!


----------



## girlinyork

I'm having a low nausea day and instead of melting down I'm taking the chance to eat and drink before it comes back with a vengeance


----------



## Embo78

Very sensible. I'm waiting for a low nausea day so I can feel half normal :haha: the sea bands work sone cos when I take them off the nausea is ten times worse :(


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Nothing is appetising at all given that I had a bout of the runs then was constipated by belly looks like a balloon. 
I honestly look six months gone!!!!

Sleep what's that I was awake till 3.30 am could have cried when my alarm went off managed a small nap 30 mins this afternoon but I'm shattered


----------



## SweetV

Oh the joys of first trimester! I think the lack of sleep is the bodies way of preparing for a newborn lol. I went from barely keeping my eyes open to being just as tired but they won't shut. I keep thinking I'm having a good day and food sounds good until I look at it that is, then not so much. I don't know how I'm so bloated if I can't eat. 
I had to call my DH on his way to work and apologize for being so nasty to him this morning as well.


----------



## emma608

Hi how do I join? I am due 14th November


----------



## Embo78

You just did Emma :) Congrats :) :)


----------



## girlinyork

My sickness has gone. Was even able to drink tea and didn't hate the smell of my hand soap. I'm scared


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Try to relax giy you may just be having a break in symptoms we are all having days when we find we have very little or no symptoms :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: please try to relax xxxxxx


----------



## Embo78

I agree. Try to enjoy having a little break from feeling rank :hugs: PARL sucks :(


----------



## SweetV

Giy - I think that was my post from last week. They were gone for about 2 days and now I can barely stand up again, I feel so full and gross. I know it is hard but try to enjoy the moment of not being sick.:hugs:


----------



## kwynia

Sorry you are feeling scared giy :hugs:


----------



## nickielg

Hey ladies, I would love to join! I've seen the sig floating around but never knew where it was!

Anywho, a little about me. This is pregnancy #2, but baby #1. Our first, a little girl we named Alexis became an angel when I was 24 weeks along with her. We found out at 20 weeks that I had low amniotic fluid, and they thought she had T-18. 

I met with a genetic counsler, and he thought I had pre-eclampsia and that was it was masked by my hypertension, but we will truly never know the diagnosis. 

I have a great doctor this time, thankfully, who really wants to ensure baby is okay. And my due date is November 12! 

I'm glad theres a group for this! :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

hi nickielg :wave:


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - Welcome! We are due date buddies! Will you be monitored more closely this time around. I'm finding that it is putting my mind at ease more than I thought it would.


----------



## nickielg

SweetV said:


> nickielg - Welcome! We are due date buddies! Will you be monitored more closely this time around. I'm finding that it is putting my mind at ease more than I thought it would.

Yay glad to have a due date buddy :)! And yes I will be. I'll be seeing maternal fetal medicine a lot and I'm having the first trimester screening done for chromosonsal/genetics stuff. I'm glad too, but I think I'm gonna have a huge fight with my job over all my appts. That's what scares me most right now, DH and I need me to have a full-time job.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hi nickielg and welcome to the November rainbows 

Glad to hear you have a great medical team assisting you xxx


----------



## kwynia

I made this for a PARL friend, but thought you ladies might like it as well :hugs:

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/TodayIAmPregnant_zpsfsstpnww.jpg


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - I'm in a similar scenario regarding work. I won't be disciplined formally for missing so much but I get spoken to about it and made to feel incredibly bad for "not supporting my team" etc. I also can't go for apps without my phone going constantly and them asking what time I will be in.


----------



## bernie86

Hi ladies, Im in need of some reassurance today! Im 5 weeks along and last night after a 30 min low impact cardio video I had some light brown spotting... mostly mixed with my CM but now Im really scared. My last loss was a MMC due to chromosomal issue thats not likely to occur again but Im so afraid that something will happen to this pregnancy too. did anyone else ever experience minor spotting with out cramps???


----------



## SweetV

bernie86 - I have never had bleeding without cramps however I have been diagnosed with a SCH and they told me that I could expect to experience some minor bleeding that shouldn't be cause for concern. Are you going for an early scan?


----------



## bernie86

My appt is scheduled for April 13th at 7 weeks 2 days, but If I do see anymore spotting I will call and ask for a sooner scan. In my last pregnancy my 6 week scan showed showed a small SCH but I never had any bleeding from it. So maybe it happened again and that caused this spotting. also Im thinking it could be left over from the implantation. which was actually like a light period for one day for me... and that was on the day my period was actually due... This pregnancy already feels so different but I wish there was no bleeding because I seriously cant handle the worrying!


----------



## dairymomma

Hi nickie! Glad to have you here. Good to see that you are being monitored very closely this time and that you have a very supportive doctor. It can make all the difference in the world.

Bernie-I've been bleeding/spotting off and on pretty much since my bfp. I had a dab of brown cm the day I got my positive, brown cm 2 days later, and almost daily bleeds/clots/spotting since 5 weeks. I just had an ultrasound on Thursday and there was bubs with a nice hb. I've also had bleeds/spotting with both my girls and still made it to term. If you were working out, even if it was low impact cardio, it could have triggered the spotting too. Pregnancy makes everything down there more sensitive and irritable and blood vessels can easily 'spring a leak' as a result. But being as it's brown, it may even just be old IB working it's way out because brown blood is old blood.

AFM-My report came back. It's officially a twin pg. However, the ultrasound showed signs that while the second sac is a gestational sac, it's a blighted ovum. Bit bittersweet to see that. There's also something off with my left ovary but the report doesn't say what it is. I looked up the term that was used and it sounds like my ovary could be bigger or smaller or slight misshapen, but the difference is very slight and the report states the ovary is normal aside from this issue. I'm not worried though. Just waiting to hear back from the dr on whether or not he's moving up my ultrasound. The radiologist recommended a short interval scan to monitor my ovary and the sac but my next scan isn't for 3 weeks.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - that is bittersweet. I'm so happy for you that there is a healthy heartbeat however.


----------



## nickielg

SweetV said:


> nickielg - I'm in a similar scenario regarding work. I won't be disciplined formally for missing so much but I get spoken to about it and made to feel incredibly bad for "not supporting my team" etc. I also can't go for apps without my phone going constantly and them asking what time I will be in.

I'm so sorry to hear that. :( I work at a daycare so you would think they would be a little nicer, they all know about my loss but one of the administrators got mad because in the summer my building (before & after school) becomes like a summer camp and we go swimming and go to parks and such and my personal boss doesn't want me to (I don't want to either. This administrator made me feel like I'm being whiny and can't understand why I can't do "my job." Im afraid they are gonna hassle me about my appts this summer too. I honestly just want to quit but I have nothing else.


----------



## nickielg

Thank you for the warm welcomes ladies! 

Bernie-I had some light brown/a tad red spotting around 6 weeks. Are you RH- by any chance? The docs at the ER think my body was trying to slowly get rid of baby and I got a Rhogam shot. 

Dairy-that is bitter sweet, I'm sorry to hear that. :/


----------



## SweetV

nickielg said:


> SweetV said:
> 
> 
> nickielg - I'm in a similar scenario regarding work. I won't be disciplined formally for missing so much but I get spoken to about it and made to feel incredibly bad for "not supporting my team" etc. I also can't go for apps without my phone going constantly and them asking what time I will be in.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that. :( I work at a daycare so you would think they would be a little nicer, they all know about my loss but one of the administrators got mad because in the summer my building (before & after school) becomes like a summer camp and we go swimming and go to parks and such and my personal boss doesn't want me to (I don't want to either. This administrator made me feel like I'm being whiny and can't understand why I can't do "my job." Im afraid they are gonna hassle me about my appts this summer too. I honestly just want to quit but I have nothing else.Click to expand...

There need to be more strict rules when it comes to things like that. My boss is aware of my losses as well and still pushes me to do things that I shouldn't be. I will have to take at least 1/2 day a week throughout the second tri for high risk appts. I may ask to be put on short term disability but it's a financial strain as well.


----------



## girlinyork

I cannot believe the state of employment and maternity rights in the US. It would be flat out illegal here to give women flack for having a sick note or needing to go to antenatal appointments. I cannot imagine how stressful it must be to have a job which gets in the way of you looking after yourselves


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sorry you ladies are having so many issues with work we in this case are much better protected and looked after in the uk. 

Funny tho the first questiony boss thinks of is when are you thinking of finishing and are you coming back. To which my response was I am taking it week to week at the minute and will be making decisions if and when these 3 months are up. 

Dairy bittersweet news but a rainbow nevertheless xxxx

Giy how's them symptoms I lost the one where brushing my teeth ends in dry heaving but it was back this morning as was the feeling sick first thing xxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

I'm feeling a bit gross this morning. I'm hoping it is creeping back in. Trying not to worry too much


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Don't want to say it but gross is good :haha::haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Just got a letter from midwife saying that from a sample I gave last week I'm assuming urine not blood it's showing I have a slight infection and to call my docs re the treatment just did that and the receptionist said that the prescription is already and waiting for me at the chemist but could not tell me from the notes what infection it is. Will have to ask at chemist or better still ask the consultant tomorrow stupid doctors


----------



## SweetV

It's quite illegal in Canada as well but they always try to bend the rules and at the end of the day it's my word against my bosses who is very well respected at our company.

Giy - gross is good lol. I'm sorry though if you're not well. It sucks feeling like this all day every day. 

Lady - that is a bit weird that they wouldn't tell you what the infection is. Hopefully it's nothing major 

afm - follow up ultrasound booked today. Glad I will hopefully get to know that bubs is ok. I did something silly and tried out my doppler. No luck of course it is way, way to early but can't help needing a little reassurance.


----------



## nickielg

SweetV-I'm so sorry to hear that. Thats awful! =( I hope you're able to work something out. =)

Girlinyork & Ladybird-It's insane here. I'm in the US and we have called FMLA (Family Medical Leave Act). It's supposed to allow you to have short term disability, and they cannot get onto to you about being pregnant and make you do things you really can't. Unfortunately, my employer only has 30-something employees, and you have to have over 50, so they don't have to let me do anything. (like let me have time off for appts, or allow me to sit out some of the summer activites) Not to mention, I also live in North Carolina, which is a fire at will state, meaning they could fire me because they don't like me. =( 

And ladybird, hope it's nothing serious!

Can't wait to see an ultrasound of your bub SweetV!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Nickielg that's rediculous my boss only has me in the office but no way would he dare moan about hospital appointments. 

Looks like I have a small case of cystitis hey ho glad it's just that I was thinking omg what if it's an Sti that would mean my hubby had been up to no good but the info on the meds packet says its for cystitis and some other things it's a mild antibiotic ( breaths sigh of relief lol)


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - that's horrible! We have laws that protect against firing employees for no cause. At my company it is very difficult to get rid of even horrible employees and their mission is just to make you feel so awful you quit. We are also covered under FMLA. 

lady - there was another post on here I think about a lady that tested positive for an STI and it turns out that pregnancy can make the test come back positive as when she retested it was negative. Can you imagine how upsetting that would be?! Glad it's nothing major and hope it clears up for you soon. 

afm - ultrasound couldn't have been better. 1 SCH is completely gone the other is 1/2 the size from last week. Heartbeat of 156 and bean is measuring a day ahead (although that's not truly important at this stage). Recheck in 2 weeks today and they are referring me to the high risk doctor that delivered my angel. He is amazing and I couldn't be happier to have him oversee the rest of my pregnancy. Only problem is the hospital is about an hour away in the heart of downtown which is going to suck going to weekly appt.'s but it is a price I am willing to pay.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3663.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV, your bean is beautiful xx


----------



## SweetV

Thanks! Funny that moms can find something beautiful in something that looks nothing like what it will. My DH looked and said "what end is _that_?" lol. Amazing the change a few weeks can bring.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sweet your bean piccy is fab xxxxx


----------



## kwynia

Lovely bean!


----------



## dairymomma

On the topic of working while pg, I'm self employed and my job (milking cows) isn't physically demanding nor are my hours outrageous (I work 25-30hr a week usually). My dr is fine with me working because my body is used to the physical labor I am doing but I'm under light duty orders so no heavy lifting (don't do much of that anyway). The other reason I'm very lucky is because DH and I farm with my in-laws and we have plenty of extra chore help available so if I do need time off due for medical reasons or maternity leave, there's people around who can take over my job for however long I'm gone. And maternity leave has been 6-8 weeks so far. The rule is baby needs to be sleeping at least 5 hours straight before I go back to work because there's no way I can get up for work at 6am if I've been up every 2 hours all night long. It's one of the few downsides to having kids who sttn early on. :haha: It helps too though that I have the ability to bring my kids to work with me and if I need to step out for 15 minutes to tend to LO, I can. 

On the symptom on-off switch, I'm there too. I'll have days where I don't feel much and then BAM I'm sicker than a dog for 3 straight. Didn't have much MS this morning but I think I was in shock. I tripped and fell when I left the house this morning and majorly banged my knees up on some really sharp small stones we have outside our back door. My poor knees aren't really all the scuffed up but man are they getting stiff. Realized after I got home from work that I hadn't felt sick at all this morning. But ms is hitting me now. Ugh. I think the shock of falling just jostled me enough that my mind stayed on my knees and not on my tummy.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - you are lucky to have so much support when it comes to work! Symptom wise mine seems to come and go at different times of the day. I will feel overwhelmingly tired and sick and then get worried 2 hours later when I feel better back to sick again a few hours after that. Today I was in great mood after my ultrasound had a big lunch and felt totally normal. Now I want to collapse again and have had a massive headache all afternoon.


----------



## nickielg

Aww Sweet V your bub looks so precious :) Glad your appt when well!

And Dairy-it does sound like you have an awesome support system. :) Id love to do some farming.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Day with the boss today wonder how many daft comments he will make 

Also got consultant appointment later bit nervous which won't do blood pressure any good got my home readings tho lol


----------



## Ladybirdgb

is anyone else experiencing craving yesterday all I could think about was spicy Italian subway I just had to have one!!! and then this morning I was the same so I have bought a foot long sub so I can have half for my breakfast and the rest for lunch and I have to say it tasted like the best thing ever :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Ladybirdgb said:


> is anyone else experiencing craving yesterday all I could think about was spicy Italian subway I just had to have one!!! and then this morning I was the same so I have bought a foot long sub so I can have half for my breakfast and the rest for lunch and I have to say it tasted like the best thing ever :haha::haha::haha::haha:

A few days ago all I could think of was McDonalds burger sauce. I was too sick to leave the house so hubby brought back a bottle of imitation sauce which sort of helped


----------



## Embo78

Aw sweetv. Your scan is amazing. Sooo clear :)

Only six days til my scan. Today has been my worst day for negativity. Even though my nausea is worse than ever I just keep thinking bad thoughts. Rich tea biscuits are a life saver at the mo :)


----------



## SweetV

Lady - just ignore the comments. My boss hasn't spoken to me since I took the time off so I know he is super mad. He usually texts me several times a day even on my time off. I was also craving Subway but DH said no and tried to make one at home. It didn't do it for me :(

GIY - now I want a burger for breakfast!:haha:

Em - It's so hard to not have those feelings. I find they get worse leading up to the us as I start to prepare for bad news. I'm sure everything is just fine.:hugs: I can't wait to see your picture!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

surprisingly he has made no comment whatsoever I am in total shock normally it would be some snipey comment but not today thank god.

Sweet home made subway just would not cut it for me either I don't know why lol, im resisting eating the other half until I get home can enjoy it in piece then :winkwink:

Em I am also doing rich tea biscuits first thing they seem to settle my stomach. You will be fine hun just relax I too am sure your scan will go well :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

We made home made subs one time. They just didn't cut it :haha:

Ladyb I prefer rich tea cos they're so plain and they really do settle my tummy. I've just started drinking ginger and lemon tea and that helps ease the nausea too :thumbup:


----------



## nickielg

Ladybird-glad there were no comments! im still waiting to talk to mine since she is never there. lol.

SweetV-I'm so sorry your boss is like that! I just don't understand, its not like your first lady to ever have a child. 

Embo-I totally know how you feel. :hugs: I don't go for another scan till the 17th, I'll be 10w1d then, and I'm terrified. Its so hard not to think badly sometimes. =(

I had subway last night, mmm. I had tuna on wheat and it hit the spot. Today is my Friday thankfully, since we are closed tomorrow for Good Friday. Gonna enjoy a date kinda day with the hubs tomorrow.


----------



## girlinyork

You women are a bad influence. I've just been to subway :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Giy I totally take the blame lol is it bad that I'm planning to have another tomorrow?????

Seen consultant have decided to aim for a vbac ( vaginal birth after cesarean) will more than likely end up being a section given my blood pressure and weight bmi if 40 :nope: ooopppppsssss need to lose weight. 

I have to have test for gestational diabetes at 24 weeks and will be having growth scans at 28, 32 and 36 weeks that's on top of the normal scans. Also I will have to meet with the anaesthetist to discuss my options should I have either birth method. 

Thankfully my blood pressure behaved when I went to have it taken so don't have to see consultant again till 26 weeks will see midwife at 21 weeks tho 

So already for next scan on 30th :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

To be honest the subway wasn't as great as I hoped. I cant wait for second tri when food is better than crack.

I might have gone to the supermarket and bought £7 worth of fizzy sweets and sherbet :haha:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Lol I'm loving fizzy stuff too sour Astrobelts mmmmm


----------



## SweetV

I still haven't had my subway! I think I have built myself up so much over it that when I do get it it will be very unsatisfying. 

It's a long weekend here as well for Good Friday & Easter looking forward to a little relaxing. I have a birthday party tomorrow for my step daughter and I hope the 16th (my next scan) will be here before I know it.


----------



## dairymomma

My cravings have been McDonald's cheeseburgers-any kind-and canned mini ravioli. :dohh: What IS it about craving junk food when you are pg? :haha: Though today, it's been half/half tea. You know the stuff that's half lemonade and half iced tea? OMG...Lemonade works in a pinch but the half/half stuff is like ambrosia to me right now. Settles my tummy like none other. Must be the lemon.

Been a crap day for food all around and I didn't do myself any favors by stopping at Target after my kids chiropractor appts. DH is not going to be happy to hear I spent $300 (oops...:blush:) there but in my defense, I bought alot of things for packed lunches, DS needed new shoes since he decided to jump a full size in 3 weeks, and I needed to stock up on diapers & wipes. Crazy how fast it adds up though. I will admit that I did binge shop a bit...I am addicted to Target and I shouldn't be left unattended in that store, especially when it's been 3 weeks since I was last there. :haha:


----------



## SweetV

They just closed all of our Target's. They were not doing that well up here at all. I can do that in WalMart though no problem. I spend approximately $100/45 minutes that I'm there.:blush: I forget sometimes how expensive DS was diapers and formula alone were going to break the bank. I think I'm going to catch one of those crazy sales and stock up. Or have one of those diaper parties instead of a baby shower.


----------



## dairymomma

I know. I wish I could put LO in cloth diapers but she's got a stomach bug atm and while it's not all that bad nor is it catching, it's a bugger (pun intended) to get rid of. We fought it for a good 6 months with DD before we got it to go away. This bug causes some pretty icky poo issues and clothies just make for a red red irritated bum. But I would LOVE to go back to them. Saved me tons of money when I used them for DS and DD (until the bug turned up anyway) and I loved not having to run to town for diapers because I'd forgotten to stock up. :dohh: And formula isn't as expensive either since LO is on foods mostly now but it's still a pain in the checkbook when you need to buy all of it at the same time. I was out of diapers, wipes, formula, AND my stash of packaged baby food for the diaper bag. That was easily almost a $100 right there!


----------



## SweetV

That sounds icky. I think I will try bf again (DS would have none of it from day one) to see if I can save the $ on formula. I did make all of my own baby food when he was old enough which was time consuming but I hope a little cheaper. I was off work though until he was 18 months which I don't think I am going to have the luxury this time.


----------



## girlinyork

I'm not sure how anyone can afford to formula feed. That stuff costs a fortune! DD was stubborn and didn't want to feed but we spent hours laying skin to skin and it kicked in her suckling instinct beautifully. Going skin to skin within an hour of birth is my hospital's policy now because it has been proven to be so beneficial


----------



## Embo78

Max went through a nursing strike at about 4 months and that's how we got him latched back on - I spent a couple of days naked in bed with a naked Max!! I'm positive the skin to skin got him back nursing again :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm really excited to breastfeed again. Although last night I dreamed the baby couldn't latch correctly and I was screaming "you're doing this on purpose" :haha:


----------



## Embo78

:haha: oh the joys of weird preggo dreams! I dreamed that we were having twins but one of them was a puppy! I think that's cos I watched Fortitude before falling asleep :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

I dreamed there were triplets. One boy and identical twin girls. That would be a challenge and a half lol!


----------



## SweetV

I really have to admire anybody that has more than one at a time. I struggled with just DS lol. I wish my hospital took a better stance on bf. Although I will hopefully be delivering at another hospital this time. The hospital closest to my house has not been very good to me over the years. They told me to just give up and as I was young and hormonal and my birth had been horrible I listened. They ended up keeping DS for an extra 2 days as he would not eat at all. I found out from a report later that when they used the aspirator after birth they had bruised the back of his throat.


----------



## dairymomma

I would have loved to nurse longer than the 3.5 months I did with LO but I've never had great luck with nursing any of my kids. The longest I've made it is 7 months (6 before we had to start supplementing) with DS and DD was around the 4 month mark too. My milk just starts to dry up and it's literally overnight despite all my best efforts. With LO, I was pumping between feeds, drinking nursing mom's tea (3 cups a day), using fennel essential oil, brewer's yeast, eating healthy and drinking lots of water, and nursing often but it just kept drying up. I did notice that I didn't get engorged with LO like I did with my other kids either so I think I had supply issues from day 1. And my delivery hospitals have been great about nursing. I was given my baby to nurse for as long as I wished within a half hour of delivery. Basically, they came out, were wiped off a bit, weighed and diapered and given back to me. All three have fed that first time for at least an hour and emptied both bbs. 

Pg cravings...Ugh. Still the half/half lemonade/tea but now I'm adding Spam to the mix. Ugh. Seriously? Why can't I crave green salads or carrot sticks? I will say that I'm quite happy my chocolate cravings are gone though. If anything, I'm having a slight aversion to chocolate so I'm not binging on that at least...:dohh:


----------



## Embo78

My craving is ice cold orange juice. Not cordial/squash. That fresh orange juice in the cartons :thumbup: my mouth literally fills with saliva and I've GOT to have it when I think of it/see it on tv!!


----------



## dairymomma

Spam and baked beans for me atm. And that darn half/half iced tea...The first I can indulge (I am actually :haha:) but the second, I can't as I don't have any on hand. May make some lemonade to tide me other though. Trying not to drink too much of the stuff either as it does have some caffeine in it and I usually avoid caffeine religiously in my first tri. Not that I think it's the cause of my m/c but anything I can do to bring down my risk, I'll do.


----------



## Embo78

I do the same dm. I cut caffeine out completely (apart from chocolate :haha: ) but sometimes I'll allow myself a tassimo cappucino if I need a pick me up. In the uk we're advised no more than 200 mg of caffeine daily :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I have cut down caffeine but I do still have a 1/2 cup in the morning. We are only recommended 200 mg/day as well. Orange juice does sound very good atm. I also drink a lot of juice and I have had more water in the last month than I have in the last few years. 
Still need to get that Subway, i have barely left the house lately and when I do I'm never hungry.


----------



## dairymomma

My dr says limited caffeine isn't an issue. It's if you drink like 1 gallon of tea a day that you can MAYBE have problems. But I just avoid it because really, it's in alot of stuff that you *shouldn't* be drinking/eating anyway. I find it's easier to avoid them if I have this reason for not having them, especially since some of them (chocolate and soda in particular) are big binge foods for me.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I'm the same with chocolate and soda. I just don't buy soda any more and chocolate disappears very quickly in my house.


----------



## Embo78

I don't usually bother with chocolate but since I've got pregnant ive eaten it almost daily! I Had a sweet tooth with my two girls and savoury with my boys so im thinking this might be a pink one!


----------



## girlinyork

I bought a white sleepsuit set today for two reasons. One to look at when I'm at my sickest to remember why I'm doing it and secondly to try and be optimistic. When I got to the checkout the cashier said she would leave the hangers on just incase I wanted to return it and now I've convinced myself that was an omen and I'm scared. I feel stupid for buying it


----------



## Embo78

I think it's lovely that you're being positive :)

I rooted out my maternity gear cos my tummy is growing and growing. I'm sooooo comfy today :)


----------



## SweetV

I think it's great that you were able to buy something! 
I need to get out my maternity pants as well. I wish I could wear yoga pants to work.


----------



## Embo78

That would be so nice V! I hate my work trousers. Sooo restricting around the tummy. I need to get myself some maternity work trousers :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

I'm going to dig out my work ones and see if they fit yet. I'm so bloated it hurts to wear anything but sweats/yoga pants. It feels like my pelvic bone is bruised.


----------



## babe_666_

I cant stop eating.... im going to be the size of a house ; (


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Oh Babe_6 I'm the exact same! I have so many cravings, good dh is supportive and says he doesn't care how big I get lol


----------



## girlinyork

I had a nightmare I miscarried :cry: I woke up and thought "thank god that was a dream" and fell back to sleep, dreamed I was awake and that the dream came true. I really hate the nightmares. Think I need to be kind to myself and relax a bit. I'm clearly stressed


----------



## Embo78

It definitely sounds like you're nega stressed GIY. Maybe a bit of pampering and relaxation might help some. :hugs:


----------



## babe_666_

Trying4BbyBoy said:


> Oh Babe_6 I'm the exact same! I have so many cravings, good dh is supportive and says he doesn't care how big I get lol

A few days after bfp my dh went away (works fifo) he comes back Wednesday after 3 weeks...... ive quadrupled in size lol eeep


----------



## kwynia

So sorry giy, I had a dream I wiped bright red :( had to get up, I couldn't go back to sleep.


----------



## SweetV

oh no! I've had a few of those as well. They are so scary even when you realize that it was just a dream. I had one that I woke up soaked in blood. When I actually woke up I had a moment of pure confusion when I realized I was still in the same PJ's and my sheets were on the bed.


----------



## nickielg

Oh girlinyork, that's horrible! I've been eating like crazy too. I just can't stop. :( Of course all sugary things sound good to me.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Lol it's like when I want it I NEED it lol I've really been craving BBQ a lot and lasagna lol


----------



## dairymomma

Unfortunately for me, unlike you other ladies, the miscarriage nightmare isn't just a figment of a very nervous and stressed PAL brain. Lots of bleeding and period cramping started about an hour ago and I just passed a dark red clot. Taking it easy for the evening and will update once I know if I'm m/c both babies or just the blighted ovum sac. I was expecting this actually because I've never carried a BO pg longer than 8 weeks and guess what I am today...And oddly enough, I'm not freaking out. If I m/c both the BO and the baby, well then at least I know the full m/c was trigger by the blighted ovum and not for unknown reasons. Knowing WHY it may happen is a big comfort to someone who has had few answers up to now.


----------



## babe_666_

Im so sorry to hear. I will be thinking of you and hope its just the BO and your babybis safe... xx


----------



## SweetV

Oh Dairy my fingers are tightly crossed that it is just the bo and baby has implanted nice and snug. Also that this is the end of your bleeding episodes for this pregnancy. 
Please keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry dm. When do you next have a scan? I really hope this bleeding is your body rejecting the bo twin. I can't imagine how you're feeling. I've only ever spotted brown/pink/red. Never full on bled. You sound like you're keeping it together but we're all here for you with cyber hugs and holding your hand through this. 
Pm me if you need a chat. Em xx


----------



## girlinyork

DM, my mum miscarried a BO in a twin pregnancy. The other baby is now my bratty little brother. He was completely unfazed by it all


----------



## dairymomma

Well, things seem to be settling down. I had lots of mild cramping and tightness last night at bedtime but slept just fine so it couldn't have been super bad. Went bathroom this morning and there was a massive *thing* in the toilet after. A large wad of clear gooey stuff with red streaks and a quarter sized clot. Not much cramping this morning but still feeling a touch out of sorts. Cervix is high but softer, only the mildest nausea (feels more like I need to eat nausea than morning sickness pukey to be honest), bleeding is down to light flow but still passing clots, so I'm stuck with the realization that I'm in that ever wonderful place called LIMBO. Where I've been since the start of this pregnancy, really, so it shouldn't be a surprise, eh? :dohh: Trying to decide what to do with my day now. The kids all have appts at a chiropractors today but it's a couple hour drive to get there and I'd be alone. DH can't come with me. Thinking I may cancel those appts as I don't want something to start while I'm on the road. But I'm def calling the dr for a scan. I'm not freaked out or even all that worried. I just think it would be a good idea to see what's happened in there and how bubs is doing. I was going to hold out til my next scan (next Wednesday) but I don't think I can wait a week and a half after all the bleeding I had this weekend.


----------



## kwynia

FXd for you dairy :hugs: &#9825;


----------



## nickielg

Oh dairy, I'm sorry. Fx'd for your scan today!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Dairymommy I'm so concerned please visit a ER :(


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Dairy please go to a hospital hun get everything checked over xxxxxx

I have just been doing my daughters hair and I felt like I passed something I went to the loo and it was a huge amount of mucus there was no blood just loads of mucus I have been on the antibiotics that the doc gave me but I'm eorried that this is not normal


----------



## girlinyork

Don't be. With my daughter I had sooooo much cm from about 8 weeks til birth. I had to wear a panty liner constantly and sometimes it felt like I was bleeding like af


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Giy it was clear like the stuff you want to see you know when ttc???

I'm so scared right now feel like crying hubby is out drinking with friends and my daughter has a friend here for a sleepover I just want to go get in bed and hide


----------



## nickielg

Oh lady I'm sorry youre worried. :( But try not to stress, trust I know it's hard. I actually had a huge glob today as well. But I remember having it with my first pregnancy. Fx'd everything is okay.


----------



## CelticNiamh

hey ladies I have been reading for a while but just thought I say hello 

ladybird I think that could be the mucus plug forming or have you BD recently could be to do with that, I do remember having the same discharge on my 2nd son lots of it and it did not mean anything bad he is 12 now :flower: hope you get some rest and feel better tomorrow

Dairymomma I hope all is ok with you and you got a scan today 

A little about me, I am expecting after a loss in January so supper nervous but have a lot more symptoms this tome so hope that means good things hoping I hear back about a scan this week


----------



## dairymomma

Just got home from the drs actually and he's not concerned at all. I was squeezed in for a scan this morning and sent to the dr's right after. The sonographer ran the images down to the radiologist who gave a preliminary report to the dr and suffice to say there's nothing major going on. Bubs is there with a heartbeat (even got to hear it. Yay!) and they saw where the bleeding is likely coming from so whew on that. But the biggest surprise is that the suspected blighted ovum grew AND there's a fetal pole/yolk sac inside! :saywhat: However, while the sac has grown and there's the starts of a baby in it, the dr said it's consistent with a 5 weeksish baby while bubs is measuring 8 weeks so he's not all that hopeful given the gestational size difference. Next ultrasound is still scheduled for next Wednesday and we'll go from there. I am to call if anything changes before then though and am on light activity/pelvic rest. I did mention the gooey thing I passed this morning and he's not sure what it was but isn't worried. Bleeding is down to intermittant and light at best so FX it slows for good pretty soon.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay dairy so glad bubs is ok still bitter sweet I know but still good. 

Thanks ladies for your replies I'm going to chill a bit it just seemed like a huge burst of mucus and now nothing I am going to ring docs tomorrow to put my mind at rest and am thinking of going for a private scan will cost but my mind will be put at rest


----------



## girlinyork

Ladybirdgb said:


> Giy it was clear like the stuff you want to see you know when ttc???
> 
> I'm so scared right now feel like crying hubby is out drinking with friends and my daughter has a friend here for a sleepover I just want to go get in bed and hide

Sometimes it was, yes. I've already had some this pregnancy. It varies day by day. It switches between creamy and egg whitey x


----------



## SweetV

Lady - I hope it is nothing. I frequently have moments where I feel like I have started AF as it is very wet. I take progesterone suppositories so I wear a liner anyways but I think I would need to due to this anyways. 

Dairy - I'm so glad that bubs is in there. Maybe you knew it and that's why you weren't that worried? Stay put baby!


----------



## Embo78

Lady try not to worry. Cm is completely normal in pregnancy. It is so scary though. I've had a few moments where I've run for the toilet cos I feel like I'm bleeding. Pal is sooo hard :hugs:

Welcome CelticNiamhb. I'll add you to the front page when I'm on my computer. massive congrats :) im so sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Dm I can't believe how calm you are. You'd never believe you're a parl lady! :haha:

Afm I'm just mulling along til my scan on Wednesday. My parents now know and my mum is soooooo excited. I told her to try not to get too excited til after my scan but I whispered that I think everything will be ok if my symptoms are anything to go by :thumbup:
Only one more day until I'll know if everything's ok in there. Eeeek!


----------



## kwynia

whew DM, glad to hear all is well in there!

I had my first scan today, all is well!!! lil peanut is measuring a day ahead, 6w5d and HB was 133. Next scan in 4 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







baby3.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

So clear kwynia. Gorgeous pics. Sooo happy to hear you saw the heartbeat :) :) :)


----------



## kwynia

Fortunately got to hear the heartbeat too, such an amazing sound! There's nothing like it ;)


----------



## Embo78

Oh yes it's the most amazing sound in the whole wide world :) :) :)


----------



## dairymomma

Welp, not sure what's going on but still not worried. Lots of pain. It's screaming 'miscarriage happening NOW' to me it's that bad. Bleeding is back and heavier too. I may be calm and collected but man, I'm getting tired of these bleeding spells. It's like "okay uterus. If you are going to be stupid and not let me carry these babies to term, then let's just get this business over with. Seriously, this is NOT cool." At this point, I want to be done. Either be done with the miscarriage because this dragged out 'am I/aren't I' business is SO old or done with the bleeding because it's just not fun or easy to go through.


----------



## SweetV

Em- yay for only one more day!

kwynia - congrats! lovely pictures!

Dairy - you've been through so much. Get some rest and I hope this bleeding is over for you soon. 

afm - found bubs again for less than 5 seconds on the doppler tonight. I'm afraid I'm going to need it daily until movement starts. I'm smart enough to turn it off the minute I start to get frustrated or feel like something is wrong. I know it is still very early. I couldn't even feel the top of my uterus.


----------



## dairymomma

I miscarried last night. That's for sure. Pains lasted for a good 6 hours and I was still cramping when I fell asleep so not sure if they went on after that. Heavy HEAVY bleeding and lots of tissue/clots too. There's no doubting it this time. I miscarried.

However, I caught most of the *stuff* that came out and I didn't see the 8 week baby and I only saw one sac come out so there's a chance that bubs is still okay. Back in limbo I guess...I should just set up a comfy chair, grab a stack of good books, and get used to waiting there. :dohh: Now, just waiting for the dr office to open so I can call. My dr is in surgery this morning and off this afternoon but he usually checks in before he leaves so I'm going to leave a message with his nurse. I'll prob need a scan to see if bubs is still hanging in there and see how my uterus looks after last night and I saved what I could for testing as it just looks really weird. I've never passed anything like what came out of me last night and it's making me nervous. So I need to know where to bring that stuff too.

Still not able to get a read on how I feel about all of this. I don't exactly feel hopeful for bubs but I don't feel like it's over, you know? I think I'm just insulating myself atm in case the m/c is a full one and I find out that bubs didn't make it after all.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I'm so so sorry you are going through this. I really hope your doctor gets you in for a scan today and that bubs is holding on strong.


----------



## girlinyork

dairymomma said:


> Still not able to get a read on how I feel about all of this. I don't exactly feel hopeful for bubs but I don't feel like it's over, you know? I think I'm just insulating myself atm in case the m/c is a full one and I find out that bubs didn't make it after all.

My mum said exactly the same thing when she miscarried a twin. She knew she had miscarried but was adamant things weren't over and lo and behold, my brother was thriving on the scan. I'm going to try and stay hopeful for you :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Sounds horrendous dm. I hope you get a scan soon so you can see what's going on in there. 

I've just got back from the docs. She's signed me off work for the week. I'm struggling so much with the nausea and tiredness. Even sitting upright makes me feel dizzy and exhausted so I definitely couldn't work like this. I feel bad that I'm not in work but I'm just not fit. 

Scan in less than 19 hours. Soooo nervous :/


----------



## girlinyork

Try and get your feet up and rest for the week Em. My nausea has plateaud far easier than it did with DD. I think its because I'm taking vitamin B6 every day. Well, I hope that's what it is.

I made the decision to get DD into nursery for a morning each week to give me some time to myself to decompress. I'm so full of PARL stresses and it isn't helping anyone


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Dairy feet up and rest hun so sorry for what you are going through your a very strong lady xxxxxx

We are all going through the stresses of dealing with parl. my midwife has said that everyone was right increase of cervical mucus is normal tiredness is wiping me out I could sleep on demand if I was asked lol. 

Eating healthy is not going so well I'm trying tho 

I have booked a private scan did it this morning before talking to midwife so I'm going to still go as have paid a deposit xxx


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ing I think in going to go into shock my husband is hoovering pmsl:haha::haha:

I didn't know that he knew how to work the Hoover


----------



## Embo78

girlinyork said:


> Try and get your feet up and rest for the week Em. My nausea has plateaud far easier than it did with DD. I think its because I'm taking vitamin B6 every day. Well, I hope that's what it is.
> 
> I made the decision to get DD into nursery for a morning each week to give me some time to myself to decompress. I'm so full of PARL stresses and it isn't helping anyone

Thanks hun :) I might look into vitamin B6 :thumbup: 
I think it's a great idea putting dd into nursery once a week. We're in the process of looking for one for Maximoo :)


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies :hi:

Sorry that I've been MIA... just been soo sick.. but I've been reading along.

Dairy I'm so sorry that you are going through this, your doc/hospital seem to be treating you well and getting you in for scans when needed, so hopefully you get in again today and see little bubs. :hugs:

Em I wanted to check in since I knew your scan is tomorrow and you've had some anxiety about that. Sorry that you're feeling so crappy... hopefully some rest this week will really help. Do the other kids go to school during the day? Hopefully so that you can rest :)

Girlinyork, hope that you're doing well, these PARL stresses are hard! hopefully you get some decompressing and rest in, I can't remember do you have a scan coming up?

SweetV how are you doing? I have to say I was floored about the treatment from you job.. I'm in the same province of you and can't even imagine!!! I have been thinking of getting a doppler... where did you get yours?

kwynia those pics are amazing!!!

ladybird, when's your private scan? I think the reassurance will be well worth it!

Sorry for the other ladies that I've missed.

Have many of you ladies told your bosses yet? I'm a little scared to, almost have a couple of times.. but the last time I told him that I was pregnant... it was a bad scene, ending in a sexual harrassment complaint... he came on to me big time.. it was terrible. We've gotten past it, and can now even joke about it, but I'm not going to lie that I am terrified to tell him. If my scan goes well tomorrow, I may tell him.

AFM well this ms has been terrible, I don't remember it being this bad with my 2 ds's.... I was feeling ok.. my OH asked if he could go away on a last minute vacation with a guy from work.. I said yes.. and of course the day after he left the ms hit a whole new level.. sigh ... what I'm struggling with is the 24/7 nausea.. but also every 3-4 days I have 2 -3 days of diarreah.. I get supper dehydrated, head aches (1 migraine last week)... and what ever goes in my mouth comes out the other end within 30 mins... sigh.. so I've been sipping gatorade to get my electrolytes back up, one by my bed, every time I wake up I take a sip, that's really helped. I have also stopped the gingerale, and ever since I've stopped that the diarreah has stopped so maybe that was bothering me... I've been joking that I'm not sure how something so small is so completely kicking my butt!! I'm on diclectin.. max dose of 2 tablets 3 times a day... that's definitely helping me get some food down... man I hope this goes away soon.. with my first ds, I was sick the whole 9 months, with my second it wasn't until about 16/17 weeks that it stopped.. maybe I'll be lucky this time.. and it will stop 12/13!! one can dream.

Okay well I've babbled enough :) hope you're all feeling well. Em I will look for an update on your scan tomorrow! I hope you get all of the reassurance that you need. My scan is a few hours after yours, 9 am here eastern time.

Kim


----------



## girlinyork

I think the PARL stress is getting to me. I keep alternating bursting into tears with panic attacks. I think I'm going to call my GP in the morning


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Kim :) I told my boss and she took it really well. Sorry things went so badly for you first time around. I'm hoping your boss learned from his mistake the first time you announced to him. I totally empathise with you on the feeling terrible. I have never felt so rough in my entire life. I just hope it isn't all for nothing :(

GIY have you looked into meditation and relaxation? I found it really helped during my pregnancy with Max. :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I probably should take time for something like that. With DD a friend used to do me regular Reiki which relaxed me but she isn't nearby anymore :/ I am off for a one night spa break Friday night. Hopefully it'll break the back of this anxiety


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thanks Kim I think it will help to put our nerves back to a normal level.

I have already told my boss and he's started again with the what's your plans once the baby's born tbh I can't see past one day to the next never mind what my plans are come November all I said was I gave not even got that far with my thought process yet don't really think he understands and right now I don't think he needs anyone else. He has been looking for extra contracts for our company and keeps saying oh you might have to go back full time to which I said no way on earth I like my 10 - 2 shift I'm happy with that. 

I think we all need to relax a bit giy I hope you enjoy your spa day xxxxx 

Oh my scan is Thursday 6 pm


----------



## SweetV

K - I'm so sorry to hear you haven't been well. My boss actually quit last week while I was off. I'm suppose to be off this week as well but as I am second in command and they haven't replaced my boss as of yet I am forced into being back at work. I see the doctor again on Monday but I won't find out until 12 weeks what the high risk doctor wants to do regarding work. I hope they take me off. I'm sorry your boss was not very supportive either but glad you can joke about it now. 

Em - I'm glad they have taken you off work of you need it. Relax feet up and feel better! I'm excited to see how your scan goes. 

Giy - pal is so difficult. I'm sorry the stress is getting to you. I think the spa day sounds lovely. 

Lady - I don't understand how people expect you to know what work will look like in November or to take on more. I hope your boss is understanding. 

Dairy - any update? 

Afm - stuck at work and looking forward to going home feet up. I don't remember ever being this tired in my life. I miss caffeine!


----------



## dairymomma

Yeah, just got home from the drs. My lack of ticker says it all. :cry: I lost both babies unfortunately and the current working theory is that the smaller one took the bigger one with it when things started. My belly hurt SO bad last night. It wasn't cramps. It was like someone was ripping things out of my uterus so I think my body was trying it's darndest to hang on to the viable baby but it just couldn't. But some of the tissue that came out looked very weird so we sent it in for testing to see if there was something genetically wrong with both of the babies. So for now, i'm just taking it easy and snuggling my kids.

Just sucks because now I've got to 'untell' all the people I've told. Ugh. I HATE this part almost as much as the loss itself...

So happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies ladies...I really hope you all are able to enjoy the next months. I'll be rooting for you from the sidelines.


----------



## kwynia

So sorry dairymomma :cry: :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am so sorry Dairymomma :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no dm. I'm so so sorry to read this my friend. Always here :hugs:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Oh dairy I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: to you and your family xxxxxxxx


----------



## klsltsp

dairy I'm so so sorry. big :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry dairymomma, it is very hard and devastating, especially after all you have been through. :(

I have not been around much but I graduated from my RE to my OB today which is a big step. We had a scan today and I am measuring two days ahead (10w) with a heartbeat of 171. For the first time feeling like this could be my real rainbow.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy - I'm so beyond words for you. Huge huge hugs and please find some comfort in your children. You have been through so much already.


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp said:


> :
> 
> SweetV how are you doing? I have to say I was floored about the treatment from you job.. I'm in the same province of you and can't even imagine!!! I have been thinking of getting a doppler... where did you get yours?

It's a sonoline b that I ordered online with shipping it came to just over $80. I have a history of mmc so I used it for reassurance between scans. It was an anxiety saver for me.


----------



## Love4you

Apologies ladies for not being very active here. I've been a nervous mess lately and didn't want to bring everybody down with my anxieties.
My first scan is in the morning at 1030am EST. I'm terrified.
If you could spare a positive thought or prayer my way I'd greatly appreciate it!!
You are all always in my thoughts.

And dairy, I am so sorry for your losses. I wish I could hug you and bake you comfort food. Life should never be this cruel.


----------



## girlinyork

So so sorry DM :cry:


----------



## SweetV

Love - sending lots of positive thoughts your way for your scan today. I was shaking so badly at mine I thought I was going right off the table! I'm sure everything will be perfect!

Em - any update from yours?


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thinking of you both today love and em fx for both of you

Sweet I know what your saying re scans you want it but are mega nervous at the same time xxxxx


----------



## Embo78

Everything is perfect. Baby is measuring two days ahead. On some of the measurements I measured 9w :saywhat: I'm just going with the smallest measurement which was 8+4 :)

I was so so nervous going I almost puked a couple of times but deep deep down I just knew baby would be ok :)

Here's little baby nando (our nickname for bubs!)
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kwynia

Great news and lovely pic!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. It was an abdominal scan and my bladder was empty!! I was really surprised to see such a clear pic :)


----------



## SweetV

Lady that is exactly right. It's partially excitement and partially nerves. When they show the screen and you think everything is going to be alright it is the most amazing calm feeling. 

Em - so cute! What a perfect picture. I'm so glad that everything is on track for you. 

afm - my DS woke up with no voice and a horrid cough so it sounds like a good reason to stay home and relax today. I think I found bubs again last night with the doppler. It measured around 170 but sounded so faint that my DH doubted that's what it was. I think it's just that baby is still so small. With my history of mmc I get really anxious and rely heavily on the doppler until I feel consistent movement.


----------



## Embo78

I've just bought a sonoline b. I promised myself one if everything went well with my scan :)


----------



## SweetV

That's the same one I have! It took me a lot of patience when I first brought it home and I was over 10 weeks. Now I don't struggle with it so much.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Aww em i love the scan piccy of little nando soooo glad the scan went well 

I'm thinking of getting a heart monitor but think I would become obsessed with it


----------



## SweetV

I use mine frequently but only until the second tri. I don't get stressed when I can't find hb unless it is for days which fortunately has yet to happen. I'm a little obsessed but I find that I would rather that than obsess that something is wrong. All of my mc have been before doppler would pick up heartbeat anyways (except my first but I didn't own it then thankfully).


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I know what you mean tho sweet about worrying that something's wrong which is why I'm going for the private scan to put my mind at rest. I will be a bag of nerves all day tomorrow. Fingers crossed I get my sigh of relief moment then I have another scan on the 30th that will be 13 weeks for me


----------



## SweetV

I hope it goes well for you! If I wasn't going to an RE my first scan wouldn't have been until the end of April and i would be paying for a private scan or trying to figure out how to get one before then. I have another scan at almost 10 weeks next week and then will have my 12 week scan. For the second trimester I will have biweekly scans at the high risk cliic. Not sure as of yet what 3rd tri will look like. I suppose it's the one nice thing about parl, the constant reassurance.


----------



## klsltsp

Em!!! so happy!! amazing pics!

I too have really wanted a doppler, but I think I will resist, my last ds I started feeling movements at 13/14 weeks so i figure I can wait that out :)

AFM had my u/s today.. baby is measuring perfect, actually caught up to where I thought we should be.. I think that the doc will adjust my date, will see in 2 weeks when I see him next. Heartbeat was 171 :happydance:


----------



## SweetV

Kim that's awesome news!


----------



## Embo78

Brilliant news Kim :) :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay Kim fab news

Sweet I have scans at 20 weeks 26,32 & 36 already booked I have refused anomaly scans I will be happy with what I get xxx


----------



## kwynia

Great news kim!


----------



## Love4you

Baby was measuring perfectly as to my LMP. Due date is still 11/15. And I heard the heart beat. And yes, I cried!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay love great scan don't blame you for crying xxxxx


----------



## kwynia

Congrats on the lovely scan:)


----------



## klsltsp

congrats love4you!! beautiful!

It's been a great day for scans :happydance:


----------



## Love4you

Thank you girls! Such a relief!! Now just another 4 weeks til I see baby again!!


----------



## SweetV

Beautiful! It's such a wonderful sound! I hope the 4 weeks pass quickly for you.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Jumbled bag of nerves and still have four hours to go till my scan xxx


----------



## nickielg

Congrats love4you! Such a cute little bub! 

How's everyone on this lovely Thursday? I'm so glad tomorrow is Friday! I'm finally 9 weeks today, next appt is next Friday and I should be able to hear our little one's heartbeat. 

I'm just so ready to make it to 12 weeks. =)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm so sorry Diarymommy :cry:
Yes let your babies comfort you and please don't give up hun :hug:


----------



## girlinyork

Found my blob on the Doppler for five seconds after a 20 minute hunt. 142bpm :cloud9:


----------



## Embo78

Any tips on using the doppler guys? My sonoline arrived today and I feel like I'm not searching right!!!


----------



## girlinyork

When they scanned you which side was the probe on?


----------



## Embo78

I think it was right in the middle! Damn it I should've paid more attention!! :haha:


----------



## girlinyork

Lol! Well start about there. Put it down in the centre just about the hairline and push down and rotate the Doppler a few millimetres at a time. If nothing is found then place the probe a cm or two another direction and repeat. Don't freak out if you can't find him. Just try again later &#128522; you might need to strain to hear him amongst the sounds of your other vessels x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hunny. I'll give it another go. I only tried for about five minutes. I'm so impatient!! X


----------



## Embo78

Yaay! Definitely got babies heartbeat. Only for a few seconds but DEFO baby :) :) best sound ever :) :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I GOT TO HEAR THE HEART BEAT :happydance::happydance:

Baby's measuring 9-4 but was wriggling like a monkey so that might account for a few days out lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Embo78

Awwwww. Beautiful pic hunny :) :) :)


----------



## SweetV

Yay for the great scan!
And for being able to find bubs with the doppler. I watched a few video's on youtube to help me with it for the first few tries. I got babes this morning without having to even move the probe, just a good guess on where to start. It was just for a few seconds but a great start to my morning.


----------



## dairymomma

So happy to see such good scan news and I'm liking how many ladies are able to find the hb with their dopplers.

Just wanted to pop in with a very quick update. I just got some results back and it looks like bubs hb was slowing on Monday. Even if I got to hear it, being as it had dropped from 128 to the low 90s was NOT a good sign. (Explains why the sonographer didn't tell me what the hb was too...) Bleeding was visible around both sacs so it was a foregone conclusion at that point. All signs are pointing to this being a bad egg that shouldn't have caught and we're just waiting on the test results to prove it. We're also looking more into a diagnosis of hyperfertility. We'll see what the dr says at my appt but I'm starting some things at home to see if it helps-weight loss, adding CoQ10 to my supplements, possibly a progesterone cream.

So it's not sucking any less but at least I'm feeling a bit more closure and like maybe there's an answer this time.


----------



## SweetV

Dairy your diagnosis sounds quite probable and I'm wondering if my losses are somewhat similar. I always get pregnant very easily but have a hard time not miscarrying. I hope you find some closure soon. :hugs:


----------



## nickielg

I'm so sorry to hear that Dairy. I hope you get some good news in the coming days. =) Fx'd for you!

I just went to the bathroom (had a bm, sorry TMI) and had a bit of red spotting. I had it at 6 weeks, & had to have a rhogam shot because I'm RH-. I'm trying not to freak out, because it I have no cramping, and they didn't find anything wrong when I had went to the ER.

I think it's just from intercourse. I had it about 4 days ago, and when I had the spotting at 6 weeks, I had intercourse about 4 days before that as well. I guess my body is just slow.


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - Fx it's nothing. You can spot I believe from straining from a BM as well due to the extra blood flow down there but definitely could be from intercourse as well.


----------



## EllaC

Hi guys, can I join? I am due November 20, I have a 4 year old son and I lost a baby boy last year at 21 weeks. Nice to meet you all x


----------



## SweetV

Hi Ella! I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:. I also lost a baby boy last year at 25 weeks so I'm waiting to see what kind of new fun the second trimester holds. Welcome to the November Rainbows :flower:


----------



## SweetV

I've just gone to the bathroom to discover I'm bleeding. It wasn't a lot but it was bright red. Only when I wiped. There was nothing on the liner before or after. I have noticed this weekend that my urine was very cloudy. Do you think it could be a uti?
I've checked bubs with the doppler and found it super quick with a strong 180 bpm which has eased my anxiety a little bit. 
I'll call the dr. first thing tomorrow to see what I should do. My scan is booked for Wednesday either way.


----------



## Embo78

Hey V. It's very promising that you've heard bubs hb. Have you recently bd? It could be an irritated cervix perhaps? When you've had your scans have they seen any bleed sites?
Phoning your doc is sensible and try to get your feet up as much as possible today :hugs:


----------



## Love4you

Sweet V, blood is always scary. I actually had bright red bleeding all through my first trimester with my oldest child.
It was breakthrough bleeding and it came around the time AF was due.
Glad you're hearing baby with the Doppler but def call your dr to see if they can move up the ultrasound. 
Relax on the couch and let DH spoil you. *hugs*


----------



## SweetV

I am on pelvic rest (poor DH) as a month ago they found 2 subchorionic hematomas (sp?) but at my last scan 2 weeks ago they said one was completely gone and one was almost gone. I think that maybe that was the last of it. I figured they would be long gone by now with the progress 2 weeks ago, but I have been at work on my feet when I shouldn't have been. 
Absolutely nothing this morning so I'm breathing a sigh of relief for now.


----------



## Love4you

Glad to hear everything is looking good!!


----------



## girlinyork

I had a scan this morning! Baby is thriving and measuring 8+5. Our affectionately named "Arnold the blob" seems to be thriving :)


----------



## kwynia

Sorry for the scare sweetv, I'm sure your scan will be reassuring :hugs:

giy- that's wonderful! I wish I was getting another scan at 8 weeks, I will be 10+4 at my next scan


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet sorry about the scare... lucky that you have the doppler. Beautiful scan keyboard and girlinyork :)


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV it could be the last haematoma giving you some grief. Hopefully it'll clear up soon but deffo check in with your doctor and take it easy x


----------



## SweetV

Thanks ladies! Feeling much more confident today. I couldn't get baby on doppler for too long this morning but did find it so not stressed.
Feet are up (dishes and laundry can pile up for now). Work has been told I'm not coming until tomorrow.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

You keep them feet up sweet don't you be doing anything

How's everyone else doing?

I had a mad busy weekend it was my daughters birthday party she is 9 on Thursday we had a pool party at the local pool then party back at ours 11 kids 8 adults 7 out of 8 drinking can you guess who was not lol I had an alcohol free beer sooooo not the same and made myself some fruit juice cocktails v nice. Was wiped out the next day tho slept the afternoon away :wacko::wacko:


----------



## SweetV

alcohol free never cuts it. It sounds exhausting! I hope everybody had a great time!

afm - back to work today to start with my new boss. I'm worried to say the least. I'm back at the doctor on Wednesday and going to see if she will begin to think about modified duties for me or if it something I will have to wait to speak to the high risk doctor about. 2 1/2 more weeks until I transfer care. I can't believe we are so close to the second trimester. :cloud9:


----------



## girlinyork

My husband slaved over a dinner last night which I threw up. First time I've properly vomited in pregnancy ever


----------



## nickielg

SweetV-Glad the bleeding has stopped! Mine has too. =) Do you stay with the high risk doc the rest of your pregnancy? 

Girlinyork-Great scan. Love it! =) Sorry you had your first vomiting experience. =(

Ladybird-Sounds like you did have quite the busy weekend. Mine was pretty low key, just was a bum mostly haha.

afm-I have an appt Friday & I'm so excited. I have a million questions now though. I'm also afraid they may put me on modified as well, I keep having a bit of spotting after BMs, and I'm wondering if I was on my feet too much last week since the kids were outta school at the daycare. If only I had understanding bosses, I don't think I'd be so scared if I was required to sit down more. I'm dying for an office job, but ever since I've moved here to NC almost 3 years ago, it has been impossible to find one. I apply like every single day.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Ladies sooo glad your bleeding has stopped you should push the docs towards recommending modified duties just gently guide them like by saying my boss does not believe I need to be flinging anything less they say they need to see it in paper from a doctor before they believe what I'm saying lol!!!! Just a subtle hint lol

Sweet I'm keeping everything crossed two more weeks and I'm in second tri I can't believe it's so near now. I have actually got some brochures for baby stuff no harm in looking right?


----------



## nickielg

Lady- I kinda hope I do get put on modified. I work at a daycare so it'll be hard, all I really want is permission to sit when I feel i need too. DH and I need to save up some more money before I consider going part time at all.

Glad you're almost to the 2nd trimester! Seems like time is really starting to fly now! :)


----------



## SweetV

GIY - oh no! I remember when I was pregnant with DS and had a craving for takeout and DH got up in the middle of the night to get it for me and as soon as he brought it home I started throwing up and couldn't eat it. I felt so bad! It's the only time I've ever thrown up as well. Sometimes I wish I could.

nickielg - I'm actually not sure how long I will be with the high risk although as it is a prematurity clinic I think I will be there from 12 weeks on. It is the doctor that delivered my angel who is AMAZING but it will be hard going back to that hospital again. Yay for your appt on Friday!

Lady - that is exactly what I was thinking I needed to do. If I suggest that they are still urging me to do tasks that I feel are unsafe perhaps they will be a little more quick to fill out the paperwork for me. My second trimester loss was after a 14 hour day on my feet. I had worked 9 days straight and my shortest day was 12 hours. I'm only asking for them to say I can only do 40 hours/week and that breaks are mandatory every 2-3 hours for me to sit. 

afm - back at work fully today and actually feeling pretty good. I think up and moving all day long and I don't have the energy to realize that I don't have energy. The weather here is finally beautiful and I think it is having a great effect on my mood.


----------



## nickielg

Sweetv- I'm glad you love your doctor! That's always a plus :) I left the practice that delivered my angel because they just let her go, didn't even try anything.

I still have to see the same maternal fetal doc at the hospital though and I'm not so excited about that since he said my baby had Trisomny 18, but showed no signs of it after she was delivered. 

But my new docs are amazing, they want to have a step by step plan and make sure every part of this journey is taken care of and that baby and I are well. :)

And wow sweet that's a lot of working! I bet your doctor will allow you to work those hours and have those rests. 

Afm- a rainy Tuesday. I'm so weird about pregnancy this time. I'm excited for Friday inwardly but afraid to show it outwardly like I'm going to jinx myself.


----------



## SweetV

I know exactly what you mean about jinxing yourself. I'm so afraid to tell anybody or think about the future. 
I'm sorry about your MFM. I hope he is better for you this time.


----------



## nickielg

I hope he's better too, I actually think my doc said I would be seeing a new lady doc there, so hopefully!

I ended up calling my doc a little bit ago because again after my usual morning bm (sorry tmi) I had a bit of spotting. A nurse called me and said it was probably just from the small bleed they saw on the U/S. They didn't even tell me I have an SCH when I had my U/S 3 weeks ago but hopefuly it'll resolve itself. I'm hoping they don't make me come in before Friday though.


----------



## kwynia

Darn spotting! I hope it goes away and stays away :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi all :flower: 

I am 8 weeks now and waiting on my first booking in appointment thought I hear today but nope:wacko:

I am supper nervous as if I am going to spot it will happen this week I have had it in nearly all my pregnancies but mostly good out comes so holding on to that! 

I am noticing some pain in both sides I wonder if it is round ligament pain anyone else notice it at all 

symptom wise feel sick, major food aversions, smells and visual can set me off gagging :dohh: I am so glad symptoms are strong


----------



## kwynia

I have a lot of round ligament pain, seems stronger at night for me, turning in bed. I also feel this weird twitchy/vibration sensation right over my pubic bone, I think maybe a pinched nerve. It comes and goes, but is really annoying.


----------



## Klipsa

Hi ladies 
I'm due on 22nd of November and had a scan today to confirm that everything is ok (thank God) as I had a miscarriage at 6 weeks on New Year's Eve. Was delighted to see baby's heartbeat and he/she is measuring a few days ahead of my dates:happydance:
Congrats to you all and wish you happy and healthy pregnancies :flower:


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - I'm sorry about the spotting but may I please say I'm jealous you have regular BM. I'm not sure if it's the additional progesterone I have to take or regular pregnancy but I'm lucky to go once a week. I eat fibre, fruit and try not to eat too much high fat but it's not helping at all. 

Celtic - Welcome! It does sound like round ligament pain. 

Kwynia - my round ligament pain is usually noticeable when I turn over in bed. Ouch. 

Klipsa - seeing that heartbeat is such a great feeling. I have a history of mmc as well so I know that going to a scan can bring high anxiety. 

afm - long day today and the exhaustion is back. I was so tired that I totally forgot that I only have one day until my scan! Hope I get to take home a picture tomorrow as well. This will be the first pregnancy that I will have so many keepsakes before baby is here. :cloud9:


----------



## Love4you

Just as I was starting to relax a tiny bit with this pregnancy I just noticed a tiny blob of brown tinged cm. 
Of course I'm panicking and my OB office doesn't open til 9am tomorrow. 
I know most people don't worry too much about brown blood but that's how my last MMC started. 
And I'm scheduled to work a 16 hour day tomorrow too. I'm a nurse and I really have to go in.
I just want to cry.
Sorry for the negative post.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no Love4You :( how stressful. Do you have a Doppler you can try? How soon can you get a scan? X


----------



## nickielg

Thank you Sweetv! I'm sorry you're going thru that. :( I hope it gets better for you soon. :)

Klipsa-welcome! :)

Love4you-I'm sorry, I hope everything is okay for you. Hopefully you can be seen.

Afm-had an episode of bleeding last night. It was only when I wiped, but it was bright red like when you're AF is really starting to ramp up. I'm gonna call the doc again today just to be safe. Now it's just back to brown. I have a bit of cramping this morning too, but I think it's just growing pains hopefully. I feel like this is torture, I just wish I had an eventful pregnancy.


----------



## Love4you

I agree! We so deserve BORING pregnancies. 

No more spotting for me. And since it was only a tiny bit my OB isn't worried at all. So I guess I just keep scrutinizing the tp.

I'm so ready for second tri.

I haven't gotten a Doppler but I'm def considering it. I'm just thinking it may make me more nervous than relieved?


----------



## SweetV

Love - try not to worry too much. I know it's hard but again brown blood is old. Have you had a scan already? I hope they get you in today. I know the pressure of work all too well. Try not to take too much on yourself. 

nickielg - that's exactly what happened to me. When I wiped it was bright red and like af starting. It went as quickly as it came. Try to keep your feet up if you can. Do you have a scan soon? Will they see you sooner because of the bleeding.


----------



## nickielg

Yes I actually have a scan in 45 mins. :) after I saw the blood last night I just sat on the couch for the rest of the night with my feet up until bed.

I'm scared but excited to see my bub. 

I'll keep you ladies updated for sure.


----------



## SweetV

I'm still waiting to see the doctor. This was one of my longest ultrasounds for this pregnancy as it was almost 45 minutes. I did get 3 pictures and she showed me arms, legs heartbeat so hopefully that's a good sign. 

Nickielg - any update? How was your scan?


----------



## nickielg

Well ladies unfortunately I'm going to have to leave the group. I saw the NP today and she tried to find the HB with a doppler but said its too early, so they would do a scan. She checked me and told me that everything looked okay.

I had the scan and unfortunately baby stopped growing at 7 weeks. I wish you all a happy and healthy 9 months =)


----------



## girlinyork

Oh no, that's dreadful. I'm so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh no nick I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

So sorry nickie :cry: :hugs::nope:


----------



## CelticNiamh

nickielg I am so sorry :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Ahh Nick.. I'm sooo soo sorry.:cry:

Big :hugs:


----------



## nickielg

Thank you so much ladies. It's been a hard day, and I'm not looking forward to the D&C. But I'm trying to stay positive and remember that at least I can get pregnant. (I have PCOS as well).

I'm determined to find out why my body won't keep the baby. I'm wondering if possibly it could be the labetlol I'm on for my high blood pressure.

I was prescribed it in my first pregnancy at 18 weeks, and our baby girl stopped growing just after 20 weeks. I had a stillbirth at 24 weeks.

And I was prescribed a higher dose this time at 6 weeks, and our baby stopped growing at like 7/7.5 weeks.

I just wanna fix it and have our rainbow baby. I'm ready.


----------



## Embo78

Nickie my heart is breaking for you. You've been through enough to get your rainbow. I hope that you can figure out if the medication is working against you in pregnancy. :hug:


----------



## nickielg

Thank you Embo, I hope they can figure it out.

I feel horrible now too because my friend who found out about 2 weeks after me that was pregnant just messaged me all excited about her pregnancy. And how she got to see baby. I told her I was happy and what happened, but a part of me feels like I don't wanna see her for a while and I hate that.

I am truly happy for them and of course all of you ladies. :)


----------



## girlinyork

nickielg said:


> Thank you Embo, I hope they can figure it out.
> 
> I feel horrible now too because my friend who found out about 2 weeks after me that was pregnant just messaged me all excited about her pregnancy. And how she got to see baby. I told her I was happy and what happened, but a part of me feels like I don't wanna see her for a while and I hate that.
> 
> I am truly happy for them and of course all of you ladies. :)

This makes me so sad. My friend lost her baby on Sunday. I didn't know and text her about how great my scan was. I guarantee her heart is hurting for you too :hugs: We are all thinking of you. You deserve a rainbow xxx


----------



## Embo78

I lost my best friend in very similar circumstances. I'd had a miscarriage and she got pregnant. I couldn't stand to see her cos it made me so upset and angry all the time. When she announced on Facebook and didn't give me a warning I just cut off all contact. 
I regret my behaviour so much now cos I don't even know her little boy and we aren't mega close like we used to be but I had to protect myself at the time. I was very very poorly while I was going through my losses. Mentally I mean. 
We have recently got back in touch and we're good friends again so I'm very grateful for that :thumbup:


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - I am so so sorry. Will you ask about a different medication? Were you taking anything else? My thoughts are with you. Huge hugs. I had to cut certain friends out of my life as I discovered that I was very angry jealous and I didn't like that about myself. I thought it best if I removed myself. Hopefully they will understand.


----------



## nickielg

Girlinyork-sorry to hear about your friend :( 

Embo-I'm sorry to hear about you and your friend. I really am happy for my friend but it's just hard.


----------



## Love4you

Oh Nickie, I am so sorry. Nobody should have to face losses like this. I so hope your doctor can find the reason and that your rainbow is on the way. 
(Hugs)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm so sorry Nickielg


----------



## nickielg

Sweetv-Thank you. And I was taking baby aspirin and my Prenatals but thats about it. I definitely would like to try a new med even just to be at peace if it's not that next time. 

I actually just broke down a bit ago about my friends. She sent me a pic of her bean, so cute, and they put their announcement up. I know hubs was trying to help but he was upset I was mad about them getting to have a baby in November and not us too, idk why it's bothering me so much. I know it'll go away, and I rarely have selfish moments but I couldn't help it. 

Thank you love4you and tryin4bbyboy, I really hope they can find out why!


----------



## SweetV

nickielg - I know why it's upsetting! Please don't be hard on yourself, you deserve to be selfish if only to protect yourself. It's a roller coaster of emotion to have to go through a loss and to try and be happy for somebody that has what you so desperately longed for just adds fuel to the fire. It can be heartbreaking. I hope your rainbow shows soon.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Nickielg so so sorry Hun I deleted a lot of people from Facebook when I had my miscarriage as they where all pregnant and where posting pictures of babies and how they where doing. Much worse three of my neighbours where pregnant at the same time I stopped talking to them and would not even knock on the door if they took deliveries in for me. Please don't be to hard on yourself and be as selfish as you like Hun our love and hugs are with you and your partner xxxxxx


----------



## nickielg

Thanks ladies, I'm trying not to be hard on my self. I know it'll take time and eventually I'll get there. I don't think it would have been so bad if our due dates aren't 10 days apart. I have a couple other preggo friends but they are due very soon. 

My d&c has been scheduled for tomorrow, I have to call in a few mins for the time.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Im praying for a fast recovery for you Nick <3

:hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Does anyone here think they'll actually be able to relax in the second tri? I've had great scans, find bubs on the doppler and have symptoms most days and I'm still a wreck. I keep telling myself the odds are in my favour but my mind is a *******


----------



## Embo78

I think I will with this one but i didn't with Max. I literally worried and was anxious my entire pregnancy :(


----------



## girlinyork

Cant believe they starred out the b word :haha:

I know I should relax. In my calm moments I completely know this is a healthy pregnancy. I'm actually seeing a CPN on Tuesday to see if I can get a grip on this. I don't want to land myself with pnd from the worrying like I did with my daughter


----------



## SweetV

I'm hoping I will be able to relax for a few weeks but I have a feeling the 20-30 weeks will be a disaster. I'm feeling a little better already after multiple scans and having my doppler for reassurance when I need it. 
I go for biweekly scans starting at week 14 I think. 
I told my mom yesterday which was a weight lifted off my shoulders. Now I just have to tell my brand new boss and coworkers.


----------



## girlinyork

SweetV I can't imagine the torture of a second tri loss. I don't think I would ever relax. You're so brave x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I'm going to try can't guarantee I will but will try got holidays to take my mind off it then the run of appointments after my holidays fx my blood pressure chills out this time highly doubt it tho!!!!!


----------



## Love4you

I'm trying to be more positive. No more spotting and no cramping plus never ending nausea is helping.
My only stress right now is our upcoming vacation. We're taking the kids to Florida to Universal Studios for the week. I'm just a little paranoid something will come up and I'll be away from my OB. 
But on the plus side I have an ultrasound and blood test the day after I get back. Some new DNA test that checks for the trisomies and other birth defects plus gender.
So if all goes well than I'll get to know the baby's sex at 13 weeks! Crazy!!
Hope you're all feeling well and that your worries are fading.


----------



## SweetV

GIY - Thank you! I haven't made it to the second tri since my loss and it was so unexpected, it just kind of happened and so quickly with no explanation. I'm not sure how brave I will be, I can imagine I'm going to be an anxious mess.

Lady - good luck. Enjoy your holidays and try to relax!

Love - Universal is a lot of fun. Hopefully your week is so busy you don't have time to worry. Are you having the Harmony blood test done? They recommended it for me but it's $1000 and I want to be able to spend that kind of money on baby things etc. 

afm - I have a quick holiday planned this weekend as well. We are surprising the kids (my DS and step DD) a trip to a waterpark for 3 days. Then my NT scan when i get back.


----------



## Love4you

I believe it is the harmony test. I had to get a letter from my insurance approving it before my OB would book it. Since I'm having that test they don't bother with the NT test as the other is more accurate. But my dr knows how anxious I am so she's giving me a reassurance scan &#128522;

And I LOVE water parks!! Enjoy!! I'll be sweating to death in the Florida heat! Thank goodness our hotel has a pool and lazy river!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sweet won't be on holiday until July we are going to Spain then back for two weeks then going to centre parks ( which is an activity holiday based in a forest) not that I will be doing many activities except the spa I might not be able to go into the saunas but I can enjoy the elemis treatments and pool with no kids. Well technically I suppose I will be smuggling one in but at 28 weeks I think they may notice. Is anyone else showing yet I am there is soooo no hiding it anymore lol. 

I hope you enjoy your break at universal love I dream of getting there one day maybe when bump is a bit older

Enjoy the water parks sweet

I am hoping they will be able to tell me the gender in two weeks I will be 13 weeks then think this scan is classed as my official dating scan


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Date night tonight daughter is at my mums and we are going to a Chinese restaurant that I know will make me 0 alcohol cocktails ok there is only so much fruit juice you can drink but it's the thought lol and lush Chinese food freshly made mmmmmmmm


----------



## SweetV

Spain sounds lovely. So does a trip to the spa and non alcoholic cocktails!! I would love to know the gender ASAP. I love to shop the aisles and stare at all of the baby clothes.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Frozen strawberry daiquiri was lush!!!

I can't wait to be able to buy baby clothes not just fend myself off from buying yet xxxx


----------



## SweetV

I love strawberry daquiris. I really have to stop myself from buying things. I'm so bad for that. All the stuff is just so cute!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all :flower: 

I had my booking in appointment today and got a scan it was only a quick one but saw my little baby :happydance: measuring 9 weeks and nice strong heart beat 

I was so nervous as was not scheduled to have a scan but they fit me in I have to go back on the 12 for dating scan hubby will be with me then 

but I am back to the GD clinic my fasting bloods are creeping up all ready so back to see endo in 2 weeks 

hope everyone is feeling ok and doing well


----------



## girlinyork

I had some spotting yesterday. Still getting a HB on the Doppler but asked for a scan anyway to check there's no sinister and imminent reason for it


----------



## Embo78

Congrats celticniamh. It's such a relief when you see things are progressing as they should be. Sorry to hear about your bloods. I'm glad you're being well looked after though :thumbup:

Sorry about the spotting GIY. Seeing blood is never nice in pregnancy. It's great that you've picked up the hb though :)

Afm, I'm still badly nauseous most days but at least now it's not all day every day like it was for the first few weeks. That horrible first tri fog has lifted and I feel semi normal again!! I listen to baby every single day which has been such a comfort. I didn't find max until 14 weeks exactly and I was a nervous wreck with him :(


----------



## girlinyork

Ergh, more spotting this morning and is redder. I could really do without this worry.


----------



## Embo78

Sounds like a subchorionic bleed Hun. Was there a bleed site at your last scan?


----------



## girlinyork

No my last scan was perfect. Could one develop in the meantime?


----------



## Embo78

I'm not sure :shrug: could you have irritated your cervix? I know they can be quite sensitive in pregnancy


----------



## girlinyork

Possibly but would that cause bleeding which lasts two days?


----------



## Love4you

GIY, were you the one with the sub chorionic hemorrhage? Maybe you still have a bit of a bleed in there?
I think the fact that baby's heart beat is still great on the Doppler that all is ok!
But any blood will def make your heart stop. And your dr is here for you and the baby. Go for your peace of mind and keep us updated!


----------



## girlinyork

No I've not been diagnosed with a SCH. I'm getting sick with nerves


----------



## Love4you

Oh and I also red that some ladies get a breakthrough bleed around the time that their AF is due. Could be that?
I had it with my son for the whole first trimester.


----------



## girlinyork

AF always came around the beginning on the month so I'm not sure. Maybe some old blood was dislodged. I was a bit more active than normal yesterday


----------



## Love4you

I know you use a Doppler too. Is it easy to tell the difference between the sound of the placenta and the baby's heart beat? I used the Doppler at work and heard something but not sure what it was. 

And please relax and keep your feet up until you see your doctor.


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork said:


> Ergh, more spotting this morning and is redder. I could really do without this worry.

:hugs: I hope it is nothing which it can be for the majority I had spotting on my last baby at 8 weeks and then again at 10 weeks all was ok hope you can go in a get a scan for peace of mind try not to worry to much and let us know how you get on! 

Embo78 Thanks :hugs: glad the MS is easing I hope mine does soon as well and the tiredness has been unreal, when did you find baby heart beat I have my Doppler but not joy yet hoping when I get to 10 weeks I will find baby


----------



## girlinyork

The scan went fine. No clear reason for the bleeding but they think it might be from a blow to the stomach.

Love4you the placenta makes rhythmic whooshing and is between 100 and 120. The baby sounds fast. A bit like a train or a horse. Look on youtube for some clarification if it helps xx


----------



## kwynia

GIY-Glad your scan went well and you have the doppler for extra reassurance. 

AFM-just dealing with constipation and gas and bloating, my belly looks about 5 months along by the time evening rolls around.


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork so glad all is ok


----------



## 3chords

girlinyork - so glad all is well. Spotting is terrifying.

Embo, can you update the front page for me with the team :blue:? Thanks!!


----------



## Embo78

Celtic it's so nice to see your ticker :)

Course I will 3chords. Congratulations on team blue :) :) :)


----------



## girlinyork

Congrats on team blue 3chords. So exciting


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo thanks :flower: decided it was time 

3chords congrats on team blue :happydance:

I can't wait to find out what I am having :flower:

Feeling very sick this evening


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Omg due date buddy you know what your having I'm excited for next week I hope to find out then&#128515;

Soooo glad all is ok giy been thinking about you all day xxxx


----------



## SweetV

GIY - glad that the scan showed everything is ok!

kwynia - I am the same. I joked after dinner that I will not be able to hide this for much longer. I look huge in the evening. 

3chords - congrats on team blue! I'm so excited to find out!!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sweet I have no hopes of hiding it lol I look like I have swallowed a bowling ball lol morning noon and night


----------



## Embo78

Me too! I'm going back to work on Saturday so I tried my uniform on and I can not suck my tummy in one bit!! Looks like my work colleagues will know much sooner than I wanted them to!!


----------



## SweetV

I have to put my work uniform on this morning and now I'm scared! I do have a maternity one from last year but I think it might still be a little big at this point. I hate the awkward stage.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies!! I'm back....cautiously going to be joining here. I had a scan yesterday at 10w3d and all was okay. I go back next week for another reassurance scan. I've been hesitant to join anything after having two mcs. But this is the furthest I've made it, so I'm TRYING to relax a little bit. 

My EDD is November 16 - but I'm hoping to have a c section so should be early November. 

I also said I wouldn't find out what it is, but who am I kidding...I'm definitely going to find out!!! I live in Canada, where they tell you at 18-20 weeks, but I'm hoping to go to the US to have one done around week 15/16 if all is still going well!


----------



## SweetV

Hi Sunshine! Congrats!
I can't wait to find out either. I'm also in Canada but with having a few extra scans offered to me I am hopeful they will tell me closer to 16 weeks.


----------



## Embo78

Congrats sunshine and welcome :)

Happy 11 weeks sweetV :)


----------



## 3chords

SweetV said:


> Hi Sunshine! Congrats!
> I can't wait to find out either. I'm also in Canada but with having a few extra scans offered to me I am hopeful they will tell me closer to 16 weeks.

SweetV and all other Canadians - you could have a blood test as early as 10 weeks which will let you know the sex (and the blood test is also more accurate than the old fashioned screening). We didn't do it because we did PGS so that's how we know it's a boy, but if we hadn't done the PGS I would have for sure done the blood test.


----------



## SweetV

3chords - they quoted me $1000 for the blood test. DH said absolutely not. I tried to see if insurance would cover it but there was no information available. 
What is PGS?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Sunshine so good to see you here :flower:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!!Hi Niamh :)

What is the blood test? I've never heard of it...but $1000 yikes! lol


----------



## LunaBean

I have my gender scan in 5 weeks,cant wait!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I have a scan next week wish it was sooner

Hi sunshine welcome to the group xxxx


----------



## girlinyork

We caved on being team yellow for reasons I think I will keep to my journal. We booked a private 16 week scan to find out what we are having


----------



## SweetV

sunshine2014 said:


> Hi ladies!!Hi Niamh :)
> 
> What is the blood test? I've never heard of it...but $1000 yikes! lol

The harmony blood test. It looks for genetic abnormalities but is also 99% accurate predicting gender. Personally I think it should be considered before amniocentesis but amnio is the one the government will pay for currently.


----------



## 3chords

SweetV said:


> 3chords - they quoted me $1000 for the blood test. DH said absolutely not. I tried to see if insurance would cover it but there was no information available.
> What is PGS?

PGS is pre-implantation genetic screening. So all of our embryos were sequenced at day 5 (they remove 2-3 cells from each). That way you can know that you are putting in a euploid embryo through the IVF process - no Trisomies (like Down Syndrome), etc. That's also how you can find out the sex the earliest. The accuracy of PGS is the same as the Harmony test, etc - all of that is more accurate than doing the nuchal translucency ultrasound, etc. The cost of of PGS was about $4,000. So while I know $1,000 looks like a lot, keep in mind that we spent about $40K out of pocket just trying to GET pregnant. When people tell me babies are expensive, I laugh.


----------



## SweetV

3chords - That's amazing. When they told me in January that I would need a gestational carrier and I was looking at about that ($30,000 just to start) to have another child I thought that was the end of my dream. I have too much school debt to even be able to consider that kind of money and I'm not eligible for a loan. I would have done anything to be able to even consider it.


----------



## sunshine2014

Sorry 3chords, I didn't mean to sound insensitive about the cost. I just meant $1000 is a lot for a test -- In Canada, most of us are fortunate to never see numbers for services/tests etc. My husband is a DR and works in the states, so of course I hear all about the cost of medical services there and it's heartbreaking. So I know we take it for granted living in Canada that it's all "free". I also meant that since it's not SUPER important to me to find out earlier than 15-18 weeks, I wouldn't spend the $1000.

I'll just be glad to make it that far!

Hope I cleared that up!


----------



## 3chords

sunshine2014 said:


> Sorry 3chords, I didn't mean to sound insensitive about the cost. I just meant $1000 is a lot for a test -- In Canada, most of us are fortunate to never see numbers for services/tests etc. My husband is a DR and works in the states, so of course I hear all about the cost of medical services there and it's heartbreaking. So I know we take it for granted living in Canada that it's all "free". I also meant that since it's not SUPER important to me to find out earlier than 15-18 weeks, I wouldn't spend the $1000.
> 
> I'll just be glad to make it that far!
> 
> Hope I cleared that up!

No worries!

I think that most people who pay for it aren't paying to find out the sex but because their nuchal translucency test is kind of borderline or maybe indicates DS so they just want to be able to know in a less invasive way than doing an amnio. :)


----------



## girlinyork

Despite all my miscarriages, I am so grateful that I've not had to take out loans or break the bank to have my babies. Combination of the dear NHS and pure luck. I think people forget that their lives are half hard work and half luck.


----------



## kwynia

I feel so pregnant today, in a good way, I can really feel my uterus stretching and I keep rubbing the underside of my "pre-existing" bump lol. I think i am feeling very slight BH contractions as well.


----------



## girlinyork

That's so exciting Kwynia :)

I had a messed up dream last night. I dreamt I went for a scan and the sonographers face fell. She left the room and came back with a Doctor and they were mumbling to one another. Then they informed me that my placenta was failing because it was infected with Chlamydia :dohh: Horrible dream.


----------



## Embo78

We had to have our beloved cat put down last night cos he was hit with a car :cry: I've been getting cramps all night last night and today but I think it's cos I've cried so much. If it carries on into tomorrow I'll ring someone. :thumbup: 

Back to work tomorrow. Absolutely dreading it :(


----------



## girlinyork

Embo78 said:


> We had to have our beloved cat put down last night cos he was hit with a car :cry: I've been getting cramps all night last night and today but I think it's cos I've cried so much. If it carries on into tomorrow I'll ring someone. :thumbup:
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Absolutely dreading it :(

:hugs: Replenish your fluids if your stomach can cope xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks GIY. I've been rubbish with my water this week :thumbup:


----------



## kwynia

Embo78 said:


> We had to have our beloved cat put down last night cos he was hit with a car :cry: I've been getting cramps all night last night and today but I think it's cos I've cried so much. If it carries on into tomorrow I'll ring someone. :thumbup:
> 
> Back to work tomorrow. Absolutely dreading it :(

So sorry :cry:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Hun. We're all in a bit of a daze. He was only 7 and such an awesome pet :(


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Aww em so sorry about your cat I have been rubbish with water to made sure I have had some yesterday and today as I was getting cramps. Think it was because it would normally be my totm. 

One thing that has happened today was my total emotional breakdown when my hubby came home he was a little moody and that was all I needed tears sobbing totally not me!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo so sorry about your cat awful when anything bad happens them :(

I got loads of round ligament pain today taking it as all is gping well and baby growing 

Still feeling really yucky esp in the evening's and sooo tired hoping it does not get worse next week 
I am glad I am feeling bad its reassuring :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Celticniamh round ligament pains gave me so much happiness! Sounds so weird but with my miscarriages I didn't get them but with my rainbow I did so I was so happy to get them this time :)


----------



## SweetV

Em - try water and if they don't let up please go in. I'm sorry you have to go back to work through all this!

kwynia - I've been rubbing my non existent bump too. I don't think I will be able to hide this for very long. 

Lady - I hate not feeling in control of my emotions! Pregnancy is the worst for that! 

Celtic - I hope that it eases up for you and doesn't get any worse. I felt like no matter how much rest I got I was still exhausted and sick feeling. 

afm - starting to feel a bit better. Not sure if it is the constant pressure at work or the time I had off but I'm not mentally and physically out by 5pm any more. Yesterday I struggled to get to bed on time. It was nice for a change.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo same here I had none on my loss so I feel it is a good sign even if a little painful :haha:

SweetV I am hoping next weeks I start to have more good days to bad till it eases off! this tiredness is so hard I have no energy for anything come lunch time :dohh:

we told my husband parents last night :flower: it was FIL birthday so we signed it from us and the kids and bump coming November it was a funny card and he was laughing so much at it that he missed it! he handed it to my MIL whom started squealing with delight it was so nice :cloud9: they were happy for us it was so nice as this is out hopefully 7th :blush: yep we love children


----------



## Embo78

Ahh that's lovely hun. This is our fifth and I was worried our families would have some negativity but everyone has been so lovely :thumbup:

I'm at work trying to hide the bloat! It's so hard sucking it in!!! I've ordered some maternity trousers though so I'll start wearing those as soon as my mil alters them for me (I have really short legs!!)


----------



## girlinyork

I'm in maternity trousers. I'm pretty sure my uterus has risen already. I'm no longer night weeing and I look about 16 weeks gone


----------



## SweetV

yep. I can feel the top of my uterus now and it does just look like I have gained a bit of weight but not obviously pregnant. In the car yesterday I had to undo my pants as it really hurts to put pressure on my tummy. I may have to find my maternity work clothes when I get home today. 
I am planning on telling my new boss this morning. They want me to start working doubles for the next two weeks and I just don't have the energy. I figured I would give him the courtesy before getting a note saying I can't do it.


----------



## kwynia

I posted this in my journal last night because it's just a little ridiculous, and this was at 9:30 pm. It's not quite as bad in the morning :) I've been in maternity pants for 2 weeks!

(Obviously this is just bloat and fat, but the bottom is filling in. Gonna be an interesting progression)
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-24 21.31.52.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Embo78

blooming heck kwynia that is an impressive bump :) :) I think we get fuller bumps because as the uterus comes up it moves all our organs around. 
I know mine is massive and quite firm, although I do carry quite a bit of weight on my tummy :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm a slim uk size 8 so any change in my physique and I pop out really noticeably


----------



## sunshine2014

Me as well...I'm noticing a huge difference in my weight already. Can't wait to "pop" though.


----------



## SweetV

Had a dinner tonight and had to look presentable. Busted out the maternity clothes and it was the best decision ever. All my regular pants cut right across my middle and they HURT. Left the dinner looking a trimester more pregnant than when I went in. Glad it's still very cold here and big jackets still cover everything.


----------



## sunshine2014

I am SOOOO bloated by like mid-late afternoon. Is anyone else feeling like this? I go from super starving to uncomfortably full after a few crackers. If you know of any tricks, I'd love them!


----------



## SweetV

Same here. I don't know of any tricks unfortunately. The longer I'm awake the more gross I feel.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Wish I was a lovely slim size 8 :nope:

Hey ho maybe after bump is born I dread to think how big im going to be my bump is big 

The nerves are starting already re my scan on Thursday the what ifs and doubt is starting to surface all was fine a few weeks ago strong steady heart beat so why oh why can I not just relax :shrug: 

DH is lucky at the mo that I have not lost my temper with him he keeps commenting about the naps I need to have he says hes only joking but there are sometimes a joke can hurt. Not helping that I am going to have to work 5 days a week now as we have lots of work on in our office so im going to go from 2 days to 5 in just over two weeks doing three this week four next then five im just thinking of the extra money for baby and holidays 12 weeks spain here I come 

Next week second trimester eeekkkk:happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

Its not nice when people joke over things you're a bit sensitive about. Mine used to call me fatty with my daughter til I eventually burst out crying lol


----------



## Ladybirdgb

He can give it GIY but not take it lol


----------



## SweetV

Men can be so insensitive!!


----------



## SweetV

12 Weeks!!


----------



## Embo78

Yay happy 12 weeks V :) :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay sweet 12 weeks 

So it's the day of my scan eeeekkkk soooo scared and excited at the same time. I'm 13 weeks today I'm a peach lol


----------



## girlinyork

Happy peach week ladybird :happydance:

I have my NT scan on Tuesday. That came around fast!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck ladybird :) Can't wait to see your rainbow :)

V post your pic in here. We need to see these gorgeous rainbows :)


----------



## kwynia

10 weeks here :) can't wait to see some little rainbows :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Happy 10 weeks kwynia :yipee:


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww!!! A peach!! so exciting.


----------



## klsltsp

hey everyone!

Yipee on 12 weeks Sweet!! 10 weeks Kwynia!!!

Congrats on the scan ladybird!!

Woohoo no peach sunshine!!

my NT scan is wednesday... soo nervous. I am having trouble hiding it now.. finally told my boss yesterday.. big relief... may tell my family this weekend, only because we have a family supper and I don't think I can hide it..

Hope everyone's doing well... we'll be in the second tri in no time!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Will post a pic you as soon as I can xxxx

Thanks ladies for all your support I try to tell my friends why I'm so nervous but they just don't get it


----------



## Embo78

Second tri here we come!!!!

Happy 12 weeks kls :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

The only friends of mine who did understand my anxieties were people who have suffered losses themselves :thumbup: They just don't get it unless they've been through it themselves :(


----------



## 3chords

Ladybirdgb said:


> Will post a pic you as soon as I can xxxx
> 
> Thanks ladies for all your support I try to tell my friends why I'm so nervous but they just don't get it

Good luck today due date buddy! I'm sure all will be great. :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Omg ladies omg 

They have measured me 5 days earlier I don't want to leave the rainbows tho so I'm saying my dd is around the 5th
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## girlinyork

Beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwww lovely picture!!!

I just got back from my reassurance scan -- I have a little healthy baby, whose arms and legs were moving about. I am SO happy. I hope I get to keep this one, but I'm feeling much better about it all. It looked so cute in there moving around.

12 weeks on Sunday!! Not sure I want to make a ticker yet, but I may soon! :)


----------



## SweetV

Lady - Yay for scan day! A peach sounds so yummy lol. Don't leave us we like October rainbows too!

GIY - it did go by very fast. I hope the next 28 weeks go just as quickly. 

Em - I will attach my pics to this post <3. I don't think anybody will understand the anxiety unless they have been there

Kwynia - yay for 10 weeks!

klsltsp - I hope the time till the scan passes quickly. I'm having trouble hiding it too!

Sunshine - congrats on the great reassurance scan! I waited a while to get my ticker too. I finally caved and thought no matter what I'm going to enjoy this pregnancy! Yay for almost 12 weeks and I hope the time until your next scan goes quickly

I really missed b&b yesterday. I didn't realize how much I was on here until I couldn't be any more :haha:

Rainbow ladies, meet "Squishy" lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8904.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Aww I'm Going nowhere sweet what's funny is my best friend passed away last year and her birthday is the 30th October my new dd is the 31st. 

I still think I will be a November rainbow just in time for my birthday on the 18th

Lovely scan pic sweet hi squishy xxxxx


----------



## Love4you

Back from my 8 day vacation to Florida. Amusement parks are not as fun when pregnant. Food was great though! 

So excited to see everybody's happy updates!!
My scan is today at 11am and I'm a nervous wreck.


----------



## SweetV

Lady - what a lovely gift that would be. :hugs:. My DH's family (mom, dad, brother) all have November birthdays so I'm kind of hoping for an October baby. Just not too early please. 

Love - good luck for your scan today!


----------



## klsltsp

love4you good luck at your scan!

Lady that would be nice.

My family has a lot of birthdays in feb we have only 1 in the fall.. so this little one will be well placed! :)

Still feeling crazy sick.. anyone else... I'm just really hoping that it goes soon, with my first I was sick the entire pregnancy, and with my second I was sick until 16-17 weeks... I just can't wait to enjoy food again.. right now I'm just forcing food in because I need to eat... sigh...


----------



## SweetV

I'm finally just starting to ease up a bit. I still have a lot of aversions and I will think I want something, make it and then can't stand to look at it which sucks. The feeling of constant bloat and dizzy sick feeling has finally started to pass though. I hope it is the same for you soon too!


----------



## kwynia

Mine is easing up in the mornings, but my evenings are rough. :sick:


----------



## klsltsp

SweetV nice that yours is easing up... :)

Kwynia I'm exactly the same way... eating as much as I can early in the day since afternoon/evening is a write off!!


----------



## Love4you

Baby was measuring perfectly with a beautiful heart rate of 172bpm. I feel so much better. 
And they did the blood draw for Materniti 21. So I'll have those results in a week-10 days.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

That's a wonderful scan picky love xxxxxx


----------



## Love4you

Thank you! I could have watched that baby wriggle for hours.


----------



## SweetV

Isn't it amazing!
What is the materniti blood test for? Is it the same as the Harmony (blood test to check for chromosomal disorders that will also tell you the sex)?


----------



## klsltsp

Loveforyou amazing pic!! congrats.

SweetV yes Materni is the same as the Harmony (or very very similar) good news since you're in Ontario like me, I just heard today that as of about 10 weeks ago, if we get a positive on the NT screen, that OHIP will pay for the Harmony test! what a relief! I don't think I would do an amnio but would definitly do a blood test!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love all the scan updates so happy they are all going so well 

As for ms mine is bad today currently lying in bed with a headache and feeling sick :wacko:

Looking forward to it easing soon


----------



## kwynia

Lovely scan love4you!


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> SweetV yes Materni is the same as the Harmony (or very very similar) good news since you're in Ontario like me, I just heard today that as of about 10 weeks ago, if we get a positive on the NT screen, that OHIP will pay for the Harmony test! what a relief! I don't think I would do an amnio but would definitly do a blood test!

I just met with a geneticist at Mt. Sinai today and it's true, if you screen positive they will pay for the test. Obviously still better to screen negative but a good way to save a few bucks!

Ladybirdgb - congrats! I am also measuring ahead but they are not moving my due date b/c we know exactly when the little guy was conceived. He is just probably a bigger baby! In any event I am staying on this thread even though I know I will not have him in November - having an early c-section in Oct.


----------



## klsltsp

3 chord are you in Ontario too? I too will be having a section early and will be having an October baby but will stay here since all other milestones etc will be the same as the ladies in this group :)


----------



## girlinyork

If I have this baby at the same gestation I had my daughter at they will be here on Halloween :dohh:


----------



## Love4you

Oops had to delete the scan pic. Didn't realize my OB put so much personal info on there. 
And my Dr doesn't do the NT scan any longer if you're over 35, they go right to the materniti 21. More accurate results. 
So now the waiting begins again.


----------



## SweetV

3chords - I am seeing a specialist at Mt Sinai as well. I start June 2nd at the special pregnancy clinic. Will you be delivering there? 
That's amazing news about the blood test over amnio with all the risks that come along with it. 

GIY - your picture is so clear. I know a few Halloween babies. At least they get lots of "treats" ;) 

Love- my Dr puts loads of info too. I just try to take a picture and crop the top off.


----------



## Embo78

Lovely scan pics ladies :)

I always go over with mine so it looks like I'll be the last one standing :haha:

12 weeks today :yipee:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Oh Halloween babies we will have our own coven lol 

I know when I ovulated clear blue ovulation kit told me I honestly think it's just a big baby too xxxxxx

Second tri tho if they are right that starts today eeeeekkkk


----------



## CelticNiamh

I am due the 23rd of November so will be here with you Embo :winkwink:

OMG my youngest got a tummy bug he is only better and now the rest are getting it!

I am feeling sick as well so not sure if I feel sick from MS which seems to be really bad the last few days or I am getting this bug as well :dohh: or it could be the pain in my head 3 day headache ouch!! I am assuming it is to do with hormones changing from the placenta taking over now 

hope everyone else is feeling much better than me


----------



## Embo78

Oh that's good then hun. We can be the last one's standing :haha: I'm not going to let them induce me this time unless medically necessary (nightmare induction with my last baby :( ) I'll probably still be here in december :rofl:

We have just had the WORST tummy bug go through my house. My 2 year old started with it first, then hubby and mil, then me. Oh my God I was soooo ill. I was bedridden for 48 hours. Fortunately it was only 48 hours but took a few more days to feel half way normal. Big hugs to you if the same happens to you guys :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> 3 chord are you in Ontario too? I too will be having a section early and will be having an October baby but will stay here since all other milestones etc will be the same as the ladies in this group :)

Yep, I'm in Toronto. 

SweetV - no I'm delivering at St. Joe's, just went to Mt Sinai for the genetics consult. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Tummy bug seems to have stopped FX :thumbup: hopefully now that is the end of it 

but Man MS is kicking my ass I know it is meant to peak at 10 weeks but feels like it is getting worse I just feel awful wake up feeling sick and it last all day :wacko: 11 weeks tomorrow I am hoping it eases soon I am not able to do anything :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Sorry you're still suffering with MS hun. Mine started easing up at 10/11 weeks. Until then I was literally on the sofa feeling so nauseous and weak from morning til night. This is my worst pregnancy for first tri symptoms :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Sorry you're still suffering with MS hun. Mine started easing up at 10/11 weeks. Until then I was literally on the sofa feeling so nauseous and weak from morning til night. This is my worst pregnancy for first tri symptoms :(

makes it so hard to do day to day things:hugs:, my 3rd baby MS hit me at 5 weeks and it was all day every day and so tired but it did ease towards the end it was garlic that would make me feel really bad and when your trying to avoid it, it is in everything 

I am so hoping it starts to ease off this week kids are on midterm as well 

I have a hospital appointment on Tuesday with the GD clinic I have been monitoring my blood sugars and they are higher than they should be, I am also wondering if that is linked to feeling so bad :dohh: I was put on insulin at 16 weeks on my last baby looks like it will be earlier again this time


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Hope the MS symptoms lessen for you soon Niamh xxx

I will not be letting the doctors induce me either embo I am hoping for a VBAC and know there are issues if you get induced which I don't want plus getting induced last time was nothing but pain


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had a vbac on my second baby and went my self at 10 days over he was my biggest baby 10 pounds 2 onz much bigger than my first baby! and I am only 4 ft 10 inches :haha:

I would love to avoid induction this time as well, but doubt it with my history of GD they wont let me go over my DD we shall see, if baby does not get to big I might have a chance!


----------



## SweetV

I'm sorry you still aren't feeling well. I think blood sugar could be related for sure.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Lol Niamh I know what your saying re baby size and you height I'm only 5 foot and I held a lot of water last time. 

I'm being tested for GD at 24 weeks think they are throwing everything at me due to me being 39 I have to meet the specialist who gives you pain relief can't remember the name to discuss what I might need


----------



## Embo78

Celtic I've added you to the front page. :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Celtic I've added you to the front page. :thumbup:


brilliant am I all on my own due the 23rd :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

I'm almost ready to be added to the front I think. My appointment is one week today, and if all is well I'd love to be. :)


----------



## Embo78

Ok Hun. Just remind me when you want to be added :thumbup:


----------



## kwynia

Had my OB appt today, good news: doctor found baby on doppler:happydance:, bad news: I didn't get a scan because doctor found baby on doppler. :) Next appt in 4 weeks :coffee:


----------



## SweetV

kwynia - that's great and horrible news all at once!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay for Doppler but damn that Doppler at the same time lol


----------



## girlinyork

Quite recently it took 25 minutes to find baby and I was distraught. Usually takes 25 seconds. My heart broke a bit from that lol.

Nuchal scan today :wohoo:


----------



## Embo78

Kwynia great news on Doppler but boo to no scan :(


----------



## SweetV

Yay for scan day GIY!!


----------



## klsltsp

Kwynia yeah for doppler... boo no scan..

GIY good luck at your scan today.

Sunshine glad you are able to relax a little.

Sweet when's your 12 week scan?

3 chord have you had yours? I am on ottawa. Really pleased with the materni being covered if you get a positive nt scan, with all of my uterus issues I would never risk an amnio so it's nice that there is another option.

Embo how are you these days? When is your scan?

Afm ms seems to be giving me a break which only freaks me out lol but I will take it... scan tomorrow afternoon :)


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> 3 chord have you had yours? I am on ottawa. Really pleased with the materni being covered if you get a positive nt scan, with all of my uterus issues I would never risk an amnio so it's nice that there is another option.

Yes, I've had my 12 week scan (for the NT test) and I had another scan yesterday (was measuring 4 days ahead). I go in for weekly ultrasounds so that's pretty reassuring. :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

Nice 3 chords,reassuring for sure! I would loooove weekly scans. I will start having a lot but not until a little later on.


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp - my scan was last week :cloud9:. I have another at 16 weeks when I start biweekly checks. I'm really excited to hopefully find out the gender. 

I'm really glad they are starting to move away from amnio as well. My loss was due to PPROM which can be a side effect of amnio (although mine was a "fluke" and not caused by any surgery) and I think less invasive measures are long overdue. :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

12 week scan out the way. All perfect. Official due date is now 15/11/15 :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150505_15_25_22_Pro 1.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SweetV

look how perfect! <3


----------



## SweetV

I told DH the other day that we had under 200 days to go according to my ticker and his face went white and his eyes went wide. 200 days sounds like an eternity to me but apparently is right around the corner in his world. I'm glad he is starting to get a little excited. After so many early losses I can't blame him for being a little reserved.


----------



## kwynia

Love the scan giy! Im jealous :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork beautiful picture :flower: looking forward to my scan next week now 


I had my appointment in hospital today with midwife and endo and still getting my head around it but I am now on insulin 5 injections a day and I need to take meds for my thyroid which scared the crap out of me! so glad it was discovered early :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

Great scan GIY :cloud9:

Mine isn't til next Wednesday. Keep thinking they won't be able to get the nt measurements and after having the calmest pregnancy ever I've started getting really anxious about chromosome issues with the baby. It's even keeping me awake at night. I keep finding myself googling information on Down's syndrome. I'm really hoping this isn't born from intuition. Just silly me being crazy parl!!


----------



## girlinyork

Yes, it's crazy PARL. I was convinced when the tech asked me to empty my bladder that she had seen something dreadful she needed to validate. I also convinced myself that because the nt is 0.4mm higher than my daughter's that the baby has a trisomy. It's all baseless paranoia and overreacting (on my part, not yours)


----------



## klsltsp

awesome scan pic GIY!!! we have the same due date!!! I don't think they will change my date, since I've already had 2 scans...


----------



## Love4you

GIY, congrats! Such a beautiful scan pic!! My OB got pretty terrible shots. Somehow he missed every cute profile. Ah well. 
So glad to hear all is great &#128522;


----------



## SweetV

Love - don't worry, so did mine. I was not to happy with the printouts she sent me home with but hopefully the 20 week ones will be much better :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies 

So I had my ips scan yesterday all is good :) baby is measuring big will see if doc changes my date. Nt was 1.4 mm so that's good. Feel like we can start to relax.. A little. We announced on Facebook last night. We told the older kids a couple of days ago my 8 year old is soo excited every time he sees me he talks to my belly..lol asks "are you a boy" or "good morning little brother" lol my almost 3 year old is a little more confused hahaha

Also it was fun posting in Facebook but if you can believe it my OHs mother announced on her Facebook on Monday! !! I was soo mad.. Thank goodness we aren't friends so none of my friends or family saw it...but who does that?

Anyways hope that everyone is doing well. Now the countdown to the gender scan!


----------



## Embo78

That would annoy the hell out of me. Can't believe the cheek of your mil!!! 
That's so sweet about your 8 year old :)

My almost three year old keeps telling me his sister is in my tummy but I don't think he has any idea what he's saying!!


----------



## klsltsp

yeah Embo I was pissed! My OH said it was his fault... I said no it wasn't, no matter what he said to her, there is no way that it would be acceptable to post something before the people who are actualy involved do! sigh.. my OH didn't even ask her to take it down... sooo irritating!!

That sounds cute about your almost 3 yr old.. hehehe my almost 3 yr old keeps telling my 8 year old "he's not coming out, he's not strong yet.. "lol I told him the baby has to be big and strong before it can come out lol


----------



## SweetV

That's so cute about your kids! I've held off on telling mine as it was so heartbreaking to have to explain the m/c's. I was going to tell them this Sunday on our Mother's day. We still haven't told my in laws as they can be a little weird about this stuff too (telling people and asking me really personal questions at very inappropriate times). Perhaps we will tell them this weekend as well.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Kids are so cute, my twins are always rubbing my belly and asking me "momma, its a baby in there?" Lol it melts my heart every time &#128525;


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Morning ladies how are we all on this lovely weekend hope your all well xxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb said:


> Morning ladies how are we all on this lovely weekend hope your all well xxxxxx


:hugs: I am not to bad at all had a small sleep in which was nice :happydance:


----------



## girlinyork

I've not slept properly in days. I'm desperate for some good quality/quantity sleep.

My daughter was putting the Doppler wand on her tummy over her clothes this morning and saying "hiya baby" over and over :cloud9:


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork said:


> I've not slept properly in days. I'm desperate for some good quality/quantity sleep.
> 
> My daughter was putting the Doppler wand on her tummy over her clothes this morning and saying "hiya baby" over and over :cloud9:

:hugs: on lack of sleep but your daughter is so cute :flower:


----------



## Embo78

I'm ok. 13 weeks today and almost second tri. I'm still pretty tired and I have occasional bouts of nausea/sickness but on the whole I feel sooooo much better.

My NT scan is in four days so I'm looking forward to seeing baby nando and this week I'm trying to get back on track with my food and exercise. My fitbit has never seen such poor performances!! I've set myself a personal target of at least 10,000 steps per day and no more eating for the sake of it. Next Saturday is officially second tri so I want to record my gain for first tri. I'm thinking it'll be around 2 lbs which I'll be extremely happy with :thumbup: I'm already obese so I need to really watch myself and not gain anything or have a minimal gain :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

GIY your daughter is soo cute :)

Embo yeah 13 weeks :) it will be nice when your scan is done. I know since mine last week I am finally allowing myself to accept and enjoy this pregnancy. I too am feeling better. The 24/7 nausea seems to have passed although I still have a really hard time eating anything.. but I will take it! It's so nice to feel half normal again :)

Celtic that's nice you got to sleep in... I wish... I always get up with the kids and when I say always I mean always... The only time mu oh has gotten up with then is when I was in the hospital so he had no choice :) we've got a busy weekend.. my older son is in a hockey tournament my younger one has a bday party and Sunday is mother's day. .. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp I am normally up super early but DH went off training and my DS woke up got up and I was just thinking ok time to get up but he came back to bed and lay down and went back to sleep :happydance: that does not happen very often :haha:

it did throw me off though I nearly forgot to take my insulin this morning :dohh:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Giy your daughter with the Doppler is sooooo cute lol

Em welcome to the second tri Hun relax and enjoy xxxxx lol

So glad most of the sickness is gone for everyone I really only feel sick now when I'm being reminded to eat. Which some days can be anything in sight. I too have to watch what I'm eating em but I'm still trying to enjoy myself too. 

I am loving being pregnant and I'm sure I have felt baby moving a few times apparently now he/ she can hear my voice lol 

Have a great mothers day weekend ladies in the U.S. Xxxxx


----------



## SweetV

Celtic - A sleep in does sound lovely! I've been crazy busy at work and looking forward to next week when it slows down again. My in laws have taken my DS and SD for the evening so I'm looking forward to a nice relaxing morning. 
GIY that sounds adorable. I still haven't told the kids. 
Em - yay for second tri and getting to see Nando next week!
Lady - I love being pregnant too and I'm also convinced I'm starting to feel movement.


----------



## Love4you

Happy Mother's Day to all that celebrate!!
DH had to work so I forced my boys out of bed to watch the baby so I could go back to sleep. Only fair since it's my day and all &#128519;

So now the stressful wait begins. I'm supposed to get my Materniti21 results sometime tomorrow. Turns out that it's 99% accurate with negative results. However they have a 10-30% false positive based on age and trisomy. So now I'm doubly freaked out. Wish I never took it.


----------



## SweetV

Happy Mother's Day to those celebrating today as well!

Love - I hope the time passes quickly for you and with little stress. I also hope that the results are negative and you can enjoy the start of the second trimester! I think every test when pregnant is very stressful.


----------



## klsltsp

haha Happy Mother's Day to you guys too! :)

Love fingers crossed, I'm sure all is good. Are you finding out the gender too? And good job getting the others to watch the baby lol I too forced my boys to spend time with me lol although my older son was in a hockey tournament and the finals, so we spent some time inside the rink today :) but that's okay he loves it and so do I :)


----------



## Love4you

Yep, supposed to be gender results as well. I think that's the main reason I jumped on getting the test before knowing too much about it. 
Ah well, too late now. Just got to keep everything crossed until I get that phone call. And they better not drag it out all day!!!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies!!

I'm officially joining now -- my latest ultrasound went great. Can you please add me to the front?

My current due date is November 12!! YAY!!!!!!!


----------



## kwynia

Congrats on a great ultrasound sunshine!


----------



## klsltsp

sunshine woohoo!!! congrats!!!! so happy for you.

love you get your results yet? the wait is killing me... hahaha can only imagine what you're going through.


----------



## girlinyork

Yay sunshine. :happydance:


----------



## Love4you

Oh my god! Longest day ever!! Got the results and baby is negative for any chromosomal issues.
And it's a BOY!! 
So relieved.


----------



## girlinyork

Oh wow, congrats on team blue! You must be thrilled xx


----------



## klsltsp

Woohoo love4you soo excited and happy for you. Now hopefully you can relax :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Such good news and congrats on team blue :)


----------



## SweetV

Yay Sunshine and Love!!
Great news all around today!


----------



## Love4you

Thanks girls. Knew it would be another boy as my morning sickness was exactly the same.
So glad for a healthy baby but I'm a tiny bit disappointed it's not a sister for my youngest. 
This is the last so I'll just enjoy my 4 boys and 1 princess. 
Can't wait for everybody else's results!!


----------



## SweetV

Next scan is June 2nd. It's only a cervical length check but there is no harm in asking what they see :thumbup:


----------



## Love4you

Absolutely. I always ask if they can see anything as long as they're in there.


----------



## kwynia

Congrats love!


----------



## CelticNiamh

had my scan today and baby looks great :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks ln7.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## girlinyork

Yay Niamh :happydance:


----------



## kwynia

Beautiful scan pic!


----------



## SweetV

Yay!! Congrats!


----------



## Dill

I can't help but be a little envious of all the scans! I haven't seen my little gummy bear since my 8 week ultrasound, though I have heard the heartbeat twice. No NT scan for me, since we went ahead and did the Panorama blood testing. Thankfully, everything turned out okay (results are good -- no signs of abnormalities), and we got to learn the gender early. (Our rainbow baby is a boy!)


----------



## kwynia

I haven't seen my bub since 6 weeks, but heard the HB at 10 weeks. I probably won't have another ultrasound until 18 or 20 weeks!! It's making me crazy, but something to look forward to. My next appointment is at 14 weeks and I think I'm getting bloodwork done, but no NT for me.


----------



## SweetV

I'm not sure if I would have rather had the NT or the panorama test done. I only got to see baby for under 10 seconds and they didn't even play the heartbeat. Still have to have the blood work done at 16 weeks and it's not as accurate as the panorama. Plus with the panorama you found out the gender weeks before and I am so impatient to know!!
Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## klsltsp

yeah celtic!!! congrats!!

dill congrats on the boy :)

sweetV aren't you having regular u/s? or was that someone else? maybe that was 3chords :)

Embo good luck for your scan tomorrow, I know you can be anxious..


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks everyone :hugs: feeling very blessed so happy all is looking good so far 

kwynia I opted out of the nt we would have had to pay for the blood test which was very expensive I decided I was not worried enough to pay it! would rather use that money on a private scan! cause my next one wont be till 20 weeks as well :flower: such a long wait 

Dill huge congrats on team blue :happydance:

Embo good luck tomorrow for the scan :hugs:


anyone know anything about nub's I see one in my scan picture and having fun guessing LOL


----------



## girlinyork

Nub looks girly to me x


----------



## Love4you

Great scan Celtic! Love seeing those pics!!
And congrats on team blue Dill. Think we're all blue so far.
Time for some pink in here!


----------



## SweetV

klsltsp - I am having regular scans but they don't start until 16 weeks and they are just cervical checks so under a minute. I'm going to ask them at the 16 week scan if they can take a guess at the gender though. 

Celtic - I thought around this age they all looked the same :shrug:. I would say girl but that's because I'm having girly thoughts :dohh: I would love to bring some pink!


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on a great scan Celtic. I'm thinking girlie nub too :)

Nt scan today. Soooo excited. Been so anxious leading up to this day but now it's here I just feel excitement. A lovely dream last night has helped I must admit! My second girl dream :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

I'm having girl dreams too Embo x


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> klsltsp - I am having regular scans but they don't start until 16 weeks and they are just cervical checks so under a minute. I'm going to ask them at the 16 week scan if they can take a guess at the gender though.
> 
> Celtic - I thought around this age they all looked the same :shrug:. I would say girl but that's because I'm having girly thoughts :dohh: I would love to bring some pink!

yep they all have nubs but it is in the angle of the dangle here some information on it https://www.baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html first time ever I got a picture with a nub in it to guess over it is fun only now I am thinking how I can get a scan to find out sooner LOL 




Embo78 said:


> Congrats on a great scan Celtic. I'm thinking girlie nub too :)
> 
> Nt scan today. Soooo excited. Been so anxious leading up to this day but now it's here I just feel excitement. A lovely dream last night has helped I must admit! My second girl dream :thumbup:

oh girly dreams :cloud9: good luck today will be waiting for updates :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

Hi ladies. I booked my gender uktrasound for May 24 (a week Sunday)!!! So excited. Just hope everything keeps moving along well. 

I had part 1 of the NT test done on Monday, part 2 (second set of blood work) is in a few weeks. 

I also had a girl gender reveal dream last night. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## SweetV

Wow for the girl dreams!!
Celtic - that makes sense now. I'm always afraid to make guesses as I hate being wrong :haha:

If I go with my scan dates I'm officially 14 weeks and second trimester today but I like my original due date of 11/12 so I'm sticking with it. I can't believe it's half way to the 3rd tri. It seems to drag but when you look back it goes so quickly.


----------



## Embo78

Hey rainbow mommas! Everything was great with my scan. I'm so happy I have a posterior placenta. Bring on the movement! I hated the anterior placenta with my 2 year old. 

I'm measuring one day ahead so my official due date is 13th November :)

Here's baby nando at 13+5 :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Hey rainbow mommas! Everything was great with my scan. I'm so happy I have a posterior placenta. Bring on the movement! I hated the anterior placenta with my 2 year old.
> 
> I'm measuring one day ahead so my official due date is 13th November :)
> 
> Here's baby nando at 13+5 :)

great picture :happydance::happydance: but it is official I am nub obsessed lol 

so glad scan went well :happydance:


----------



## klsltsp

Embo beautiful!!! congrats!!

Sweet hopefully they check the gender for you at 16 weeks. 

Afm my next apt is next week, then I'll find out how frequently I'll be having scans.. I'm hoping that I get one before the anatomy scan!! although i'm so busy with the other 2 kiddos that the next 4 - 6 weeks should fly by!! My older son plays hockey, baseball and soccer and there are 2-3 weeks at the end of may/june where they all overlap... so it's CRAZY!!!!


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> sweetV aren't you having regular u/s? or was that someone else? maybe that was 3chords :)

I have a requisition for weekly scans, though I'm now trying to go every 10-14 days.

Congrats on baby boy Dill!

SweetV, I'm also sticking with my original dates (because I know 100% that they are correct as we did a FET), last check I was 4 days ahead, but we'll see tomorrow!


----------



## klsltsp

Celtic Well when I saw your post is when I started getting obsessed.. and now my OH is obsessed too lol last night we were looking at the u/s for my 2DS to see if they were different... so hard to tell each angle is a little bit different...hahaha

I am thinking girl but that could just be wishful thinking :)

Okay Sweet so I'm not crazy !! lol

3chords you know already right? you're having a boy?


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Celtic and Niamh. I was gutted not to get a nub pic. The sonograoher was a miserable cow!! :haha:


----------



## kwynia

Hi baby nando :wave:


----------



## SweetV

Em - that's a great picture!! Sorry the us tech wasn't very nice. Mine wasn't either not unpleasant just very proficient and frustrated that baby wasn't cooperating.

klsltsp - that does sound busy. My DH doesn't like it when I do that with DS as he likes to relax and hates having places to be after work. I still try to do one activity with him a week sometimes two. I hope they check gender too! 

3chords - weekly does sound like a lot although it would be nice for reassurance. I find out in 2 weeks how often I will be expected to go. My DS was always 98th percentile for height so if they are measuring that (CRL) for gestational age I kind of expect it to be off.


----------



## Embo78

When she was measuring the nuchal fold I made sure I loudly explained to Gav what she was doing. But really she should've done that. In the UK we don't have a doctor explain the ultrasounds to us, the sonographers are supposed to. There wasn't any conversation with her what so ever. Oh we'll never mind. Nando was really cute and kept waving at us :cloud9:


----------



## klsltsp

yeah Sweet your DH sounds like my OH.. he hates being out after work, I usually do all of the activities. My older DS is 8 so it's not too bad... we let him do extra hockey this spring to try it out.. not sure that we'll do that again... and then soccer is only once per week all summer so I hate to cut that out... it just sucks when they all overlap for a couple of weeks...next week we have Mon- baseball, Tues - hockey, Wed - baseball, Thurs - soccer, Fri/Sat/Sun hockey tournament... lol man... I haven't even told OH yet because he will be furious :) I've been prepping him that the next few weeks are crazy.. but then come mid june we will be good at only 1 thing per week..

Embo glad nando was cute and waving.. too bad the tech was terrible! Ours aren't allowed to tell us anything, but if you pay close enough attention you can see the measurements :)


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> 3chords you know already right? you're having a boy?

Yes, we did PGS so we know what sex the transferred embryo is. Actually all of our PGS normal embryos came back as XY, kind of interesting.

SweetV - yeah, I'm finding weekly to be a lot so extending to closer to biweekly. It's really not for medical reasons, but I have the requisition to use up to 20 weeks for reassurance. I think after that I'd only go in for one more scan at 32 weeks, unless my existing fibroids grow more, in which case I'll be going every 2 weeks I think.

I do also have a rented hospital doppler which gives me reassurance between scans.


----------



## Embo78

Just wanted to post our Facebook announcement here. My hubby is so good :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 58.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kwynia

Super cute!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Just wanted to post our Facebook announcement here. My hubby is so good :cloud9:

That is brilliant:flower: love it !!! what was the reaction


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Wow congrats ladies on all your scans and all them boys my goodness xxxxx

I am next due for a scan on the 11th June so want to book another private one to sneak and find out what I'm having but would rather put the cost of the scan towards a pram sooooo want to find out tho. 

I'm nearly 16 weeks and feel huge already God knows what I'm going to be like at 36 weeks lol


----------



## SweetV

Em - here the techs aren't allowed to tell you anything. They usually have a sign going in and a sign in the office that lets you know they are not by law allowed to disclose results, including fetal sex and to see your doctor. Sometimes they will be really mean and not even tell you the gender but most times they will either show you or tell you. Your FB announcement is so sweet!

klsltsp - We have had times like that as well. My kids are in Kumon and my stepdaughter does Tae Kwon Do so there was one Saturday that we had swimming, kumon and TKD one right after the other. DH was so mad I took the kids out of swimming and asked his ex to take over TKD since it is something she signed her up for. Lately I haven't had the energy to do anything after work so I don't think I could take on extra. 

3chords - That's amazing that they would do that for you. 

Lady - I feel huge already too. I'm worried what the third trimester has in store since with a chance for IC I'm too anxious to exercise.


----------



## Embo78

Niamh the reaction has been great. Lots of people commented that it's the best announcement they've seen. My hubby is quite modest about it but I think he's such a talented graphic designer. I'm glad I let him have his way with this one! My idea was sweet but it's been done lots of times before :thumbup:


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Lol em just seen your Facebook announcement that is just cool I didn't actually announce mine as my step brother and his wife had announced theirs only a week before with the scan pictures an all I didn't want to steal their thunder so just started mentioning baby related stuff my friends got the idea xxxxx


----------



## SweetV

Welcome to the second tri ladies (or very close to it :))


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Yay it feels soooo much better I must admit I do feel a bit more human since going into second tri

I have a confession I bought some baby stuff lol went into the old mothercare store I used to work in and I think I have chosen my pram it's a mamas and papas armadillo flip folds nice and small I want it in teal mmmmm


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb exciting buggy shopping I have an Icandy which I can use again but I secretly would love a new buggy! but need a lighter one now, it is so heavy with my 1 year old in it I will never manage it when I get bigger :happydance: lucky hubby agrees yay

oh I so hope I start to feel much better in second tri, I am struggling getting used to injecting insulin and having to eat meals at a set time and still feel so tired all the time, I think baby took a growth spurt as I have been starving the last two days not so bad today so far


----------



## Embo78

Happy second tri ladies :)

Ladybird I really want to buy some things but I have so much stuff left over from having max I don't know where to start :)

Niamh my dream pram is the icandy. Which one do you have? I'd love the peach :) Hubby says I can have one but I suspect he'll change his mind when he sees the cost!!


----------



## girlinyork

I've no idea what to do about a buggy. Might need a double but DD is increasingly wanting to walk instead of sitting in hers so won't splurge on anything expensive for what might only be six months of use. Think I'd prefer a tandem if I'm going to get anything. Perhaps something second hand given the level of use it will get


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Happy second tri ladies :)
> 
> Ladybird I really want to buy some things but I have so much stuff left over from having max I don't know where to start :)
> 
> Niamh my dream pram is the icandy. Which one do you have? I'd love the peach :) Hubby says I can have one but I suspect he'll change his mind when he sees the cost!!

I have the Apple to pear double one 4 years old and yea very expensive :haha: I have replaced parts on it as well! 



girlinyork said:


> I've no idea what to do about a buggy. Might need a double but DD is increasingly wanting to walk instead of sitting in hers so won't splurge on anything expensive for what might only be six months of use. Think I'd prefer a tandem if I'm going to get anything. Perhaps something second hand given the level of use it will get

I saw a graco one on kiddicare https://www.kiddicare.com/p/Graco_Trekko_Duo_Tandem_Pushchair_Sport_Luxe.htm which has a toddler seat but not expensive I like it because you can just take the toddler seat off and it is back to being a single buggy! I have tried the side by side double buggy's and one where toddler sits in front and baby in back! hated them and got rid, they where to heavy and to big trying to get around! plus useless when toddler starts walking more :wacko:


----------



## girlinyork

It looks ideal Niamh. I'll put it on the shortlist :)


----------



## kwynia

I got a Baby Trend carseat and jogging stroller with DD and then their Sit-and-Stand double stroller when DS came along since it also fit the carseat. I love it, we still use it now and DD is 4 and DS is 3. It is really lightweight for a double stroller.


----------



## klsltsp

I haven't let myself look at stuff yet. . Maybe once we know the gender. I have my stroller from last time but gave away the car seat...so we will buy a new one. I usually go by safety standards for the car seat and then weight as my two biggest deciding factors :) I will look up some of the ones you ladies are talking about but I don't think I can get them here in Canada.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Im Looking at the mamas and papas flip as I can use it for much longer my original plan was for a silver cross 3d then get a maclaren xt later these two would cost the same as the flip so why not!!!

We have nothing at all as our daughter is 9 so we really are doing it all again lol

The I candy is nice I want a flip tho &#128540; I'm not buying anything big until we come back from our holiday in July by then I will be 26 weeks

I do notice I'm brave enough now to say I will be 26 weeks, today is the anniversary of my loss &#128530; Been kept busy tho

Still craving subway lol Have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb said:


> Im Looking at the mamas and papas flip as I can use it for much longer my original plan was for a silver cross 3d then get a maclaren xt later these two would cost the same as the flip so why not!!!
> 
> We have nothing at all as our daughter is 9 so we really are doing it all again lol
> 
> The I candy is nice I want a flip tho &#128540; I'm not buying anything big until we come back from our holiday in July by then I will be 26 weeks
> 
> I do notice I'm brave enough now to say I will be 26 weeks, today is the anniversary of my loss &#128530; Been kept busy tho
> 
> Still craving subway lol Have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxxxxx

Big hugs for today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Anniversaries are hard ladybird :hug:


----------



## SweetV

I have a peg perego skate that is about 7 years old and hopefully will be ok. I think the carseat is expired but will still work for stroller purposes. I have been looking at convertible car seats that will grow with so I don't have to replace as often but then remembered that the hospitals want you to test the carseats inside and they are heavy. It was convenient to have the one that I could move from car to stroller. 

Lady- anniversaries are so very hard. :hugs:. I love the confidence though. You will be 26 weeks!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Thanks ladies wedding anniversary shopping today I have been married 10 years on Thursday :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb said:


> Thanks ladies wedding anniversary shopping today I have been married 10 years on Thursday :happydance:


ah lovely I am married 10 years in November :happydance: we are together 19 years this June though


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on 10 years ladybird :) I've been together with my DH for 9 years. Married for almost 2 :)


----------



## SweetV

Congrats! DH and I will be celebrating 10 years together in June. Married for 3 in November.


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies 

Hope that you all are having a good weekend. Here in Canada we have a long weekend. Where I live it's been beautiful all weekend so hot we have been outside all weekend.

The kiddos are getting along...it's been awesome. . Oh and yesterday for the first time since I can remember that I was actually hungry and ate!!! And it tasted good :) had steak and corn on the cob.. it was soo good. I am feeling good now.. hope that most of you are feeling better too :)

Celtic you have me addicted to the nub theory lol... put my us pic on in gender and everyone thinks girl.. can't wait t find out. Should get my date tomorrow.

Chat soon.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

Yay for being able to eat and enjoying it!
May the second trimester be good to everybody :)

Are you hoping for anything in particular (gender wise)?


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Hope that you all are having a good weekend. Here in Canada we have a long weekend. Where I live it's been beautiful all weekend so hot we have been outside all weekend.
> 
> The kiddos are getting along...it's been awesome. . Oh and yesterday for the first time since I can remember that I was actually hungry and ate!!! And it tasted good :) had steak and corn on the cob.. it was soo good. I am feeling good now.. hope that most of you are feeling better too :)
> 
> Celtic you have me addicted to the nub theory lol... put my us pic on in gender and everyone thinks girl.. can't wait t find out. Should get my date tomorrow.
> 
> Chat soon.
> 
> Kim


OOOH what is your user name so I can have a look :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Sweet I would love a girl, I already have 2 boys :) although not sure what I'd do with a girl LOL


----------



## SweetV

lol. I think this time I would be happy either way in the gender department.


----------



## klsltsp

I know part of me thinks that I would love a boy...I have people comment that I am a boys mom. .. so I won't be disappointed... After everything this is really a miracle baby.


----------



## SweetV

That's how I feel. The road to get here was filled with so much heartbreak that I have to just be thankful for the miracle that I have <3


----------



## girlinyork

If I could choose I'd have another girl because I love having a daughter so much! Plus I adore the idea of sisters. That said, this baby is a whole new person and if part of their identity is as a boy then that is very exciting too. Having a son would be pretty awesome as well. I can't really lose :)


----------



## 3chords

We didn't care either way, frankly after all the losses and IVF, I'd have been happy giving birth to a German Shepherd. LOL.

The Mamas and Papas and iCandy strollers are really cute. We don't really get them here, I never see them. We are deciding between the Bugaboo (Cameleon or Buffalo) or UppaBaby Vista, but I am leaning towards the Bugaboo. It is so smooth to push and on a vain point, I just think it looks nicer.


----------



## Embo78

We're going for the bugaboo or the iCandy :thumbup:

I don't mind what gender we have but everyone says girl with me. So do I :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

I think I may actually start looking at stuff... I really haven't let myself... I think I will go take a look at the bugaboo... hmm, 3chords you've peaked my interest :) 

Had an ob apt today.. went well hb 150-160's... booked my gender/anatomy scan for 16 June... 4 weeks to go!


----------



## SweetV

3chords - you made me lol. 

I love my peg perego skate but the reclining feature breaks easily. I phoned them and they mailed a replacement. No big deal but for a $800 stroller you kind of expect it to hold up a little better.


----------



## SweetV

Kim - I'm the same I haven't brought myself to look at much and I haven't bought a thing. Yay for good apps and gender scan coming up!


----------



## 3chords

klsltsp said:


> Had an ob apt today.. went well hb 150-160's... booked my gender/anatomy scan for 16 June... 4 weeks to go!

Yay! Mine is on the 8th.

We saw the baby boy bits at our 15 week scan - they usually don't look for them but since they know that we know it's a boy, the tech focused in between the legs so we could see the goods. I bet at 18-20 weeks it's super obvious.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I was having a look at baby clothes today no gender neutral stuff and all summer stuff at the minute so nothing I would get even if I knew for sure what I was having roll on July :happydance: 

I do want to get a footmuff for my car seat as that what I use for baby on my Icandy at the start and being November it will be cold and I do a lot of walking 

I had a appointment today with midwife and Endo and another increase in my insulin now injecting 7 times at day :wacko: ah well it is sooo worth when you have baby in your arms


----------



## SweetV

I don't like any of the gender neutral stuff they have here. Miles of girl and boy clothes and a tiny section of neutral. 

That's a lot of injections! It does seem worth it though for the end result.


----------



## girlinyork

I bit the bullet and started a pregnancy journal. I was far more anxious this time about doing that than I was with my daughter. Odd


----------



## SweetV

In all of my pregnancies this is the first time I've done a journal. I think I decided I was going to remember every part so I would have something to look back on.


----------



## klsltsp

I did a journal last time.. This time I am just keeping track of dates of milestones etc. It's been nice to compare against last time. Although according to the nub theory it looks like we are having a girl everything else is identical to my second son :) under 4 weeks now !!

Hope everyone has a good weekend :) my oldest has another hockey tournament. .. 3 more weekends and then hockey is finally done... Thank goodness since baseball and soccer have started :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

What a week mad busy at work and slightly stressful to top it all off I was ill full of a cold and chest infection took no meds just some paracetamol. Luckily I think due to the pregnacare I'm taking it has started to go. I was worried at one point that all the coughing I was doing might harm bump.

Anyway looking forward to my scan on the 11th June can't come soon enough. Have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb said:


> What a week mad busy at work and slightly stressful to top it all off I was ill full of a cold and chest infection took no meds just some paracetamol. Luckily I think due to the pregnacare I'm taking it has started to go. I was worried at one point that all the coughing I was doing might harm bump.
> 
> Anyway looking forward to my scan on the 11th June can't come soon enough. Have a lovely weekend ladies xxxxxxxxxx

hope you feel better soon :hugs:


I have had a mad week as well got a phone call from the hospital they changed my scan date from the 14 of July to the 17 as the consultant has to do it as I need a fetal echo for baby because I have gestational diabetes and on insulin so early 

also had my insulin increased again, 7 injections a day now :dohh:


and the best news of all my sister who has been TCC for well over a year got her first ever BFP so now I am praying baby is supper sticky :happydance::happydance: so excited for her :flower:

I am waiting to hear the results of the vote here in Ireland and so far the news is yes is winning proud of our little country yes for equality:thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

I've heard several prominent"no" campaigners have conceded defeat :happydance:


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork said:


> I've heard several prominent"no" campaigners have conceded defeat :happydance:

Oh that is good!!! the No side ran a awful campaign claiming it effected children :dohh: you want to see the posters and leaflets that came through the doors it would make you feel sick! and all untruths as well sickening stuff


----------



## girlinyork

I would have loved two caring mums. Instead I got one caring mum and a brute of a dad. THAT is a great way to mess up children


----------



## SweetV

girlinyork said:


> I would have loved two caring mums. Instead I got one caring mum and a brute of a dad. THAT is a great way to mess up children

Agreed! Same here!

I've had a very relaxing week but now work right though until next Thursday as I have people on vacation they are night shifts and I'm sleepy :coffee:

I'm sorry you've not been well Lady 

That is a lot of injections Celtic

Kim you sound so very busy! I hope it slows down for you soon!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies !

Lady sorry you've been sick.. hopefully you are feeling much better now.

Sweet yeah busy.. :) my son is in the finals tomorrow.. sigh.. was kind of hoping they'd lose :) This week, we have Tuesday off.. and Friday :) come mid-june we're down to soccer once a week for both so that will be a nice treat. Wow your work schedule sounds rough.. I could never work nights!! I don't know how people do it!!

On the upside got some sun today :)

Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## SweetV

I'm just covering this week for somebody that is on vacation but I am zonked. I could sleep standing up. Need caffeine but can't drink the quantity that I need to survive lol. 

At least your schedule slows down a little over the summer and you can relax a little hopefully


----------



## CelticNiamh

Very quite in here, how is every one doing :hugs:

I am still super tired as well and freezing today bring on proper summer and not the odd warm day followed by windy wet and cool :dohh:


----------



## SweetV

I'm exhausted! 10 hours sleep last night and needed to lay down an hour after getting up. My DH thinks that I work too hard and that is the reason why I can barely function. 

The weather here is finally perfect. Not too hot, nice breeze sun is shining. I just wish I had the energy to enjoy some of it!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> I'm exhausted! 10 hours sleep last night and needed to lay down an hour after getting up. My DH thinks that I work too hard and that is the reason why I can barely function.
> 
> The weather here is finally perfect. Not too hot, nice breeze sun is shining. I just wish I had the energy to enjoy some of it!


no chance your iron levels are low or anything is there :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

I take prenatals and a vitamin D supplement and I had my B vitamin levels checked last year. I'm going to ask them at my appt next week if I should be concerned. I really thought I would have some energy back by now.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> I take prenatals and a vitamin D supplement and I had my B vitamin levels checked last year. I'm going to ask them at my appt next week if I should be concerned. I really thought I would have some energy back by now.

if you iron levels are low it can make your very tired and as far as I know you may need an extra supplement worth getting them to check just in case :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I'm doing pretty well, getting more energy during the day, but still feeling pretty wiped out by 8:00. Started feeling some little flutters and the occasional thump that I'm pretty sure are baby. It's still really early though, so maybe I'm just getting emotional over gas, but I don't think so ;)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!

Same here, I have a bit more energy than I did, I think that's partly due to stopping the ms meds... still pretty zonked by 7-8 pm :)

I need to get them to check my iron levels too.. both of my last 2 DS's I needed supplements, especially since I'm a section, so you lose some blood then, so they want my levels good before surgery!

3 weeks until my gender scan!! Sweet your's is coming up soon right?

Kim


----------



## SweetV

Celtic - I will absolutely ask them then. I know I don't eat a lot of red meat and I was concerned before but levels came back ok. Pregnancy sure can do a number on you physically though so wouldn't be surprised if it was an issue now. 

kwynia - lol at emotional over gas :haha: I know the feeling though. Soon enough we will know for sure!

Kim - my scan is next Tuesday :happydance:. It is only a cervical check but I'm going to ask them really nicely if they will take a gender guess for me. If not I have to wait another 2 weeks after that for my anatomy scan.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hopefully your feeling better soon so hard to do anything when your feeling wrecked x

I have an appointment tuesday as well I think I might have a small scan in doctors office not sure he will tell mr gender but going to ask anyway


----------



## Embo78

I've been struggling exactly the same as you V. I just can't shake the exhaustion. I'm going to ask them to take my bloods again at my 16 week appointment (on Monday) and see what's going on with my iron. My mum and grandma both have pernicious anaemia and I've always had to take extra iron in each of my pregnancies but usually from 26-28 weeks. Never this early. My first blood tests taken came back (from my booking in appt) and my iron levels were excellent according to my midwife!

Good luck with all the gender scans coming up. Can't wait to see what you're all having :)


----------



## SweetV

I've always been fine with just my prenatals but it never hurts to ask. 

Part of it may be my erratic work schedule. I'm going to see if they will help put an end to that as well.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo you are team yellow :happydance: that is exciting 

got a few bits today:happydance: picked up a frees sample bag we get from eumom and also got a lovely overnight bag for hospital could not pass it by it was reduced from 50 euro to 15 :happydance: also got a foot muff for my car seat as it will be winter when baby gets here it was also on sale. I did get a little OMG I hope the baby gets here wobble :wacko: guess that is how it will go till baby is in our arms as I say I am not alone in feeling like that!


----------



## SweetV

Not at all. I don't know that I will buy much until after baby is here. It was so hard to take it back last time (I still have some). I will need a bassinet and a car seat and maybe a few outfits. A good deal is so hard to pass up though especially with the season changes and the price reductions that come along with them


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah we haven't bought anything yet either... will need a stroller/carseat, some outfits, swing, bouncy chair.. we have a crib still...I'm not sure when I'll be ready to buy stuff. I'm hoping after the gender scan, it will be easier to bond with baby :)

Nice deals Celtic!!

Sweet hope your work schedule settles down soon!!!


----------



## SweetV

I've been doing some research on strenuous work and high risk pregnancy and I think I may ask for a note to not work so much. I flip flop on wanting to work as far as I can so I will have more time off after baby to feeling like I need to take care of myself now.


----------



## kwynia

You definitely need to take care of yourself. Big picture: I would rather worry about potentially finding a new job than have regrets about my health or my babies health. :hugs: But, I don't mean to diminish that it is very difficult to try and find that balance, i hope you get it sorted without too much hassle.


----------



## SweetV

You are absolutely right. I started by "I will try to make it to 24 weeks" and then "I think I can do until at least 28" followed by "I'm sure I can make it until 32 when my maternity leave can start" and then last weeks insane "I should be fine until 36". 
Nope! I can not do it to myself again. I will start by seeing what the MFM doctor says on Tuesday. He is the same amazing doctor that delivered my angel so he knows my history. 
I spend 9-14 hours per day on my feet, bending, lifting up to 50 lbs and up and down ladders. I've tried modified but I find myself feeling obligated to do things I shouldn't do. If he wants to see me on medical leave I will not argue.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> I've been doing some research on strenuous work and high risk pregnancy and I think I may ask for a note to not work so much. I flip flop on wanting to work as far as I can so I will have more time off after baby to feeling like I need to take care of myself now.

I think you would be doing the right thing for both of you, it is hard though but your job sounds very strenuous :hugs: I say your OB will write you a letter to excuse you 


I normally do not buy anything early, but good deals are so hard to pass by, but I am waiting till after 20 weeks scan to buy clothes for baby hopefully I will know gender then and all will be ok with baby :flower:

enjoy the weekend ladies, our weather is meant to be awful cold windy and wet :dohh: to make it worse I have woken up with a cold and feel crap I am meant to be going out with a friend for dinner this evening as well


----------



## SweetV

I'm excited to buy a few items after finding out the gender. I think it will make it all feel a little more real. 
The weather here yesterday was beautiful but suppose to be cold and rainy for the rest of the weekend so sounds like a good time to get caught up on some rest.


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet hopefully you get some rest soon.

I too am thinking once we know the gender we will start start buying a few things.

It's been really hot here today..but now thunderstorms...


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sweet I think a letter from your docs is definitely the best foot forward xxxx think of what you need. 

I am waiting until after my scan on the 11th I can't shake the worry that something might happen. I bounce between excited then trying to protect myself incase it's definitely affecting my bonding with bump as I'm struggling to think it might exactly happen.

I am going to talk to my midwife about how I'm feeling I suppose it's normal :shrug:


----------



## SweetV

Lady - anxiety leading up to a scan is quite normal. We will always question the unknown. I'm sure everything is perfect! It is a good idea to speak to somebody about it if even to help put your mind at ease.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Yea I think we will all worry coming up to each scan I am looking forward to mine but worried I will hear something is wrong


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet good luck at your scan today!!! Hope your doc gives you a note. 

Celtic when's your scan?

Lady how are you doing?


----------



## kwynia

I had a check up yesterday, baby was squirming so much it was hard to get the HB, but doc found it, all is well. Booked my anomaly/gender scan for July 10th!


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> Sweet good luck at your scan today!!! Hope your doc gives you a note.
> 
> Celtic when's your scan?
> 
> Lady how are you doing?

not till 17 of July feels like forever away, saw doctor today but no scan was a little disappointed but came home and found the baby with my doppler before he or she moved away :flower:


----------



## SweetV

Everything looked great at the scan today and my anatomy scan is booked for 3 weeks (they are going to call me tomorrow with the date and time). Eeek! I can't believe how quickly time is passing now. 
I started to tell them about work and asked how long they thought I could go for and she said "today". I have been written off until 30 weeks. I honestly thought I was still going to try for 24 weeks but they said with my history it isn't an option and to enjoy the summer and take it easy. I still need to call my insurance and find out what is next. 

And..... :blue::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9862.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG_9285.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV that is great news that all is well and yay for a little boy :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Love4you

Congratulations! Beautiful scan and so exciting to see another team blue!


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet, congrats on team blue :) nice potty shot! Did they mind checking for you? How was your cervix?

I'm glad the put you off, it sounded like your work was far too demanding, and the docs seem to be taking you seriously which is amazing.

Can't you go on EI medical? that way it doesn't interfere with your maternity leave? I did that with my first DS.

kwynia good news on your apt today!!

Celtic sorry that you didn't get a scan but nice that you have a doppler... I still wish that I had gotten one...


----------



## Embo78

Congrats sweetV. Boys are ace!! But we already know that right?! :) :)

I've been really quiet cos I'm so exhausted still. Even typing tires me out :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Celtic and Love - Thank you!!

Kim - they were happy to check for me but he was more than happy to show off what he's got lol. Every time she tried to get a measurement he would flip over and open his legs. She laughed and said it was the only thing she was going to get an accurate measurement on. :haha:

I can go through EI but it is 55% and through my insurance is 67% of regular salary. I just have to figure out how to go about applying and as quickly as possible so there is no disruption. My DH hasn't been working a lot lately and we rely on my salary heavily. 

Em - me too! They did a lot of blood work today so hopefully I will know soon if it's levels that are off or just pregnancy that is so exhausting.


----------



## Embo78

My midwife fobbed me off yesterday. I wish I would've put my foot down :( I tried to explain how exhausting I'm finding this pregnancy but she just looked at the results from my booking in bloods and said its just cos you have a 2 year old and three teenagers to run around after :shrug: I think a trip to the docs is in order cos I literally can't function right now :(


----------



## SweetV

I think you need somebody that will take you seriously.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks V. I'll make an appointment tomorrow and go see my doc :thumbup:


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet that's so cute... boys are definitly not shy huh!! makes sense if your insurance can give you more money! HOpefully your DH gets so more work to help relieve the financial strain.

Embo sorry you're so exhausted.. I'm much better, still have some days where it's bad, but it's much much better. Hopefully your doc takes you seriously tomorrow!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo I hope you got some where today but you could try some extra vitamin D and some Iron to help well I hope that would help :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

I've got loads to catch up on. I've been MIA thanks to a horrid cold and my niece born premature but well. Had a scan today and we're also team blue! Looks like this is a very boy dominated group :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork congrats on team blue and being an auntie hope your little niece does well :flower:

wow how many boys is that now!


----------



## klsltsp

wow girlinyork hope that you're feeling better.. congrats on team blue!! 

sure are lots of boys.. don't think we've got a girl yet do we?

Embo hope you got into your doc.


----------



## Embo78

Thanks girls. I didn't get to the docs cos I'm not deemed an emergency so I have to wait a week just for the appointment then I'll have to wait for an appointment for the treatment centre to actually have my bloods taken! Nice to feel cared for! 

I've been sleeping much better and max has been enjoying lovely lie ins for the last few days so I've been sleeping 9-10 hours per night. I'm still absolutely exhausted by 4pm though :(
My spd has made its appearance. Fortunately my midwife has referred me for early physio so I'm hoping I can ease the symptoms nice and early. I've also been feeling really really down for the past week. 

I'm such a negative ninny!! Sorry for whinging guys :(


----------



## SweetV

Em - that sucks that you have to wait so long but it's great that Max is letting you sleep. Don't worry about whining. It goes hand in hand with being pregnant :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

Sorry you aren't getting cared for right away, and complain all you want. We don't require everyone to be sunshine and roses all the time :hugs:


----------



## 3chords

SweetV and girlinyork - congrats on being Team Blue. Wow a lot of little men on this thread. :)

My mat leave seems forever away. I am really hoping to go to 36 weeks, mostly because I have a high salary and the 55% under Ontario EI is really only 55% of a maximum, but for me it will end up being like 20% of what I make. So for financial reasons I'd like to push as long as possible. And I sit most of the day so hoping I can do it...


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sweet Hun that's fantastic news about the baby and re the understanding doc :happydance::happydance:

Em hope you get into the docs and see if they can help boost your energy levels

I have not been around so much because my work is soooooo busy luckily it's desk based but mentally taxing. Was not helped today by hubby leaving to fly to Spain at 4.30 am, this and letting our playful French bulldog upstairs Kent I did not go back to sleep :coffee:

Roll on next Thursday its hard to believe this time next week I should know what I'm having


----------



## SweetV

I was really hoping especially for financial reasons that I would be able to work at least a few more weeks. I also receive the maximum of the EI benefit so it is not quite 55% for me. My short term disability is a bit better but we rely heavily on my salary to get by. They said if I sat for the majority of my day it would be different but my job is physically and mentally demanding. 
I have a bit saved up but my poor kitty was attacked last night by something and it was over $600 at the vet this afternoon. He is home now and healing but as I am not working and unsure when my next pay will come in it hurt in more ways than one. 

3chords - I hope the time passes quickly for you until you are off!

Lady - I hope you get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I did sweet thanks looking forward to the weekend and he rest I will be cleaning but taking my time over doing it. 

Em that's a really long time to wait for an appointment our docs do phone consultations then will see you the same day. I feel really sorry for you Hun rest as much as you can xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## klsltsp

hey ladies.

Sweet V so sorry about your cat! I understand the financial concerns, hopefully you can get through the next little while. How long will you have to wait for your insurance to kick in?

3chords, I am with you on EI.. I'm lucky since I'm federal gov't so I'm topped up to 93% of my salary... which is key for us!

lady hope that you get some rest... less than a week now!!

AFM feeling well.. although spent the morning at the hospital with my 8 yr old DS.. he was playing hockey and fell awkwardly into the boards.. they were afraid that he had fractured his neck... very scary...thank goodness it's not and he's just got a sore neck .. they said that he should be back to his normal self in the next week..


----------



## SweetV

I have to wait 48 hours after the doctors fill out the forms but my next appt isn't until July. I faxed them over and now it's just a waiting game. 
I hope your DS feels better soon. A fractured neck sounds scary, I'm glad it's not as bad as they first thought.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Sorry ladies but I am leaving I had a bleed this morning and had to go to labour ward. The nurses where great they could not find baby's heartbeat so it looks like baby has passed away.

I have to go back in tomorrow to be induced can't believe this is happening :nope:

Wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xxxxxxxx


----------



## girlinyork

Oh Ladybird, that's horrid. I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Ladybirdgb said:


> Sorry ladies but I am leaving I had a bleed this morning and had to go to labour ward. The nurses where great they could not find baby's heartbeat so it looks like baby has passed away.
> 
> I have to go back in tomorrow to be induced can't believe this is happening :nope:
> 
> Wishing you all wonderful pregnancies xxxxxxxx

I am so sorry :hugs: that is just awful news :nope: take care and best wishes in the hard few days ahead


----------



## klsltsp

Oh lady I am so sorry. Big hugs.


----------



## SweetV

I'm so so sorry Lady. Please take care.


----------



## Embo78

Oh my god ladybird. I'm so so sorry you're going through this. My heart is breaking for you x


----------



## kwynia

Ladybird, so sorry, it's unbearable :hugs: :cry:


----------



## 3chords

Ladybird, I'm really, really sorry. This is devastating and so senseless. :cry:


----------



## Love4you

Oh Ladybird, I am so very sorry. I know there are no words that will make you feel better. Hold your family close to you and know that so many people are praying for you and your angel.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Oh Lady im so sorry my heart is breaking


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

So I caved and bought a doppler...I've been getting so anxious, I feel like I should be feeling more by now... I'm pretty sure I have an anterior placenta but no matter how much my head told me that it's normal to not be feeling regular movements I just couldn't relax. So I heard the heartbeat today and ahhh so much more relaxed...

Hope everyone else is doing well. There must be some anatomy scans coming up.. mine is next tuesday, the 16th of June.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

I love my doppler and there are times I would go crazy without it. I don't think you should be feeling regular movement by now even without an anterior placenta. Sporadic if anything at this point. I do have an anterior placenta and did last time as well and I was barely getting movement past 20 weeks. 
They should be calling me any day with my anatomy scan date but I have my follow up ultrasound at the high risk clinic scheduled for July 7th. I can not believe we are almost half way there!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks Sweet. I know what you're saying about the movement I've been telling myself this for a while... but the doppler definitly calmed me down today.

I know I can't believe that we are almost half way!!


----------



## Love4you

So funny. I have my anatomy/level 2 ultrasound on the 16th as well. Even though we did the DNA testing I'm still so nervous. 
I just want it to be done already! 
This is my 5th baby and I have only started feeling movement the last week. And it's not daily which of course makes me nervous in between. I've found laying down after drinking something sweet really helps!


----------



## Embo78

Kls I have a posterior placenta and I don't have any pattern of movement. I can even go a day without feeling anything. I know it's hard. Especial when pal but try not to worry sweet :hugs:

P.s I heart my Doppler too :)


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I can't wait to feel movement. It's seems my baby is soo little.


----------



## girlinyork

At the consultants today for 3.50. Keep having bleeds. I'm not panicking yet because I can feel him wriggling loads and he has a strong heartbeat


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies. Its reassuring to hear about your baby movements :) 

Girlinyork good luck at doc. Do you have a sch? Nice that you can feel little one wriggling around.

Love we are scan buddies :) I wish I wasn't so anxious about this scan... bothers me since I love being pregnant and I am struggling to enjoy this pregnancy. .. hopefully after this scan :)


----------



## SweetV

GIY - I hope everything is ok. 

Kim - I hope you feel better after your scan. We will start feeling regular movements soon.


----------



## kwynia

I started feeling movements early, but lately not so much. I know it's still early, I'll just be 16 weeks tomorrow, and hoping my uterus just stretched and baby's got more room, my bump is huge.


----------



## girlinyork

Nobody has spotted a SCH. I'm hoping they'll get to the bottom of things today


----------



## Embo78

Kwinia I felt baby really early too so I was expecting to feel lots more movement by now. Last night I felt my very first proper kick so maybe I'll start feeling more regular movements now :shrug:


----------



## girlinyork

Cervix closed and thick which is good. I've been swabbed for infection to cover our bases. Consultant suspects a low lying placenta. She says it's common at this stage so they wont bother checking til the 20 week scan because it's often resolved itself by then. Nothing terrible is imminent which is what I needed to hear


----------



## klsltsp

GIY phew!! good news! Glad that your consultant was able to see you today.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Glad you and baby are okay Girlinyork


----------



## CelticNiamh

girlinyork said:


> Cervix closed and thick which is good. I've been swabbed for infection to cover our bases. Consultant suspects a low lying placenta. She says it's common at this stage so they wont bother checking til the 20 week scan because it's often resolved itself by then. Nothing terrible is imminent which is what I needed to hear


that's a relief and hope that placenta moves quickly for you :flower:


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone doing?

I'm back at work now and I'm surprisingly happy to be back here! Never thought I'd say that but I was going stir crazy at home.

My pelvis has already started up and I've been diagnosed with PGP or SPD already :( I'm trying to help myself by keeping my weight gain a minimum and doing gentle exercises as my body permits :thumbup:

Baby nando is kicking up a storm now. I've even stopped using my doppler daily as I get reassurance from the kicks s/he gives :)

I've changed my rainbow ticker from team yellow cos I have a sneaky suspicion my hubby is going to change his mind at the 20 week scan and find out. I don't mind either way but this time the decision is his as I chose to find out last time. If he doesn't change his mind I'll go back to the team yellow ticker :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hi Embo so glad your getting regular kicks even though this is my 7th baby I am feeling very little yet my uterus is big though it is at the 20 weeks mark all ready :haha: so baby has so much room really I think I feel something at my left side so can not wait to feel regular movement looking forward to that. when is your scan I have ages to wait it is killing me :haha:


I have had a horrible week, my 22 month old got in to my handbag and got my thyroid tablets :dohh: he may not have eaten any or some so off to hospital and we had to stay in over night but thankfully he is fine such a relief I was so worried and felt so bad about it, then on the way home we got a phone call from school our 12 year old had fallen so back to hospital and he had a fractured elbow poor lad! all while this was going on I felt really sick and on Friday I got really bad, I vomited so hard I burst all the blood capillaries on my face and neck I look awful. I ended up at the doctors as I couldn't take my insulin and was so ill, she gave me an injection safe for baby to stop me vomiting I was a little dehydrated so lots of fluid and I feel almost normal today, still very tired but I can eat today :flower:

oh doctor listen in to baby yesterday and baby sounded great, I just love that sound of the little heart beating away :flower:


----------



## kwynia

I was wondering how everyone was doing. Glad you're feeling all that movement Em! I started feeling mine early, like 12/13 weeks and was getting small flutterigs and then some thumps throughout the day, but didn't feel much at all week 15, started getting worried, but uterus must have been expanding as I'm 16 weeks now and getting little squiggles again. We saw Jurassic World this weekend and my pulse must have quickened a few times cause I had lots of activity during the movie.

Really sorry to hear about your past few days Celtic :hugs: hope things ease up for you and your family.


----------



## Embo78

Celtic my scan is two weeks tomorrow :) I'm so sorry about your week. It's always the case. Everything happens all at once. Here's some hugs :hugs:

kwynia I think they can easily hide away when they have more space to swim about in! My uterus is now half way between my bellybutton and my rib cage! Mind you this is baby number 5 so I'm not really surprised!! My hubby has been trying to persuade me to watch the new Jurassic movie but I've never even made it through the first movie so it would be a waste on me. He's going to take our 14 year old son instead!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Celtic my scan is two weeks tomorrow :) I'm so sorry about your week. It's always the case. Everything happens all at once. Here's some hugs :hugs:
> 
> kwynia I think they can easily hide away when they have more space to swim about in! My uterus is now half way between my bellybutton and my rib cage! Mind you this is baby number 5 so I'm not really surprised!! My hubby has been trying to persuade me to watch the new Jurassic movie but I've never even made it through the first movie so it would be a waste on me. He's going to take our 14 year old son instead!!

yay not to long to wait I have on till the 17 of July :wacko: am I the last one to have a scan is any one after me! what is the count now on boys to girls I know on the other November group there has been loads of boys :flower:


----------



## Embo78

So far it's all boys as far as I can remember :thumbup: I thought I was having a girl for a few weeks but I'm now convinced I'm having a boy (and have for the last four or five weeks)!!

I think you might be the last one to have a scan but not everyone updates in here so I'm not 100% on that one x


----------



## kwynia

You might not be last for a scan. My next OB appt is June 29th and I will get the quad screen blood test done, if anything comes back abnormal I will have a specialist scan on July 10th. But if the bloods are normal I won't have my anatomy scan until 22-24 weeks, probably the end of July!


----------



## klsltsp

Wow Celtic! ! Poor you what a week...
Embo I can't wait to get to the point that I feel baby regularity :) lucky you! 

I have my scan on Tuesday! :) I can't believe iit's here already. Seems like yesterday when we still had 3 weeks to wait!! So time will fly :)

Sweet how have been now that you are off work? Has your oh had any luck getting more work?

Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## CelticNiamh

kwynia said:


> You might not be last for a scan. My next OB appt is June 29th and I will get the quad screen blood test done, if anything comes back abnormal I will have a specialist scan on July 10th. But if the bloods are normal I won't have my anatomy scan until 22-24 weeks, probably the end of July!

while it would be nice to have your scan earlier, I am hoping it will be later so no problems show up in blood test :flower: 



klsltsp said:


> Wow Celtic! ! Poor you what a week...
> Embo I can't wait to get to the point that I feel baby regularity :) lucky you!
> 
> I have my scan on Tuesday! :) I can't believe iit's here already. Seems like yesterday when we still had 3 weeks to wait!! So time will fly :)
> 
> Sweet how have been now that you are off work? Has your oh had any luck getting more work?
> 
> Hope everyone has a good weekend.

yea I am so glad it is over and hope I do not get sick again:flower: good luck Tuesday at your scan


----------



## SweetV

Em - I'm glad you are feeling good about being back at work and sorry your SPD is not treating you well. Hopefully it does not get too bad. I'm getting little nudges here and there but nothing constant yet hopefully soon though!

Celtic - That sounds horrible!! Hopefully this week is amazing to make up for last week being awful. I hope the kids are ok and the elbow heals quickly. 

kwynia - my DH really wants to see Jurassic world but we haven't been as of yet. Maybe that's how I can get baby moving lol. 

klsltsp - I'm feeling a lot less stressed and able to relax now that I'm home. DH is working up a storm which is great. He makes more an hour than I do so if he keeps this up we won't even notice my missing paycheque! 

afm - Had a nice relaxing weekend up north with a good friend of mine. I did nothing but relax all day on Saturday. I'm still waiting for a call back from my nurse with my anatomy scan date. They said it would be this week or next and then I have an appt at the high risk clinic on July 7th where I get to see Squishy again.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks SweetV I am feeling much better now :flower:


----------



## Love4you

Hope everybody is feeling ok! I've been a nervous wreck counting down until my ultrasound tomorrow morning but my baby decided today was the perfect day to start thumping around in there. Gives me peace to feel those tiny kicks! 
Because I'm 38 (eek) I have a level 2 ultrasound so it's more in depth which means it lasts about an hour. Hubby and I have to bring my 2 year old and I hope she lasts. 
Next is my upcoming visit to the diabetic clinic. Diagnosed with GD again. Last time I was on insulin 4 times a day. Those finger sticks are brutal! 
I'll update here after my appointment. 
Hope you're all staying cool in the heat!


----------



## SweetV

Good luck Love!


----------



## klsltsp

Love hope your scan went well!

Sweet that's awesome that DH is making so much what a relief!!

AFM had my anatomy scan today, all looks perfect!! and... it's a girl!!!! OMG I still can't believe it!!! she'll be well protected with 2 older brothers :) :cloud9: my blood pressure was a bit high, which is a little concerning since I had pre-eclampsia with my first... I've been having lots of headaches.. so we're going to keep an eye on that.. other than that all is perfect!!


----------



## kwynia

Oh, a girl, how sweet. Congratulations!!!


----------



## SweetV

ooohhhh... a girl <3. Congrats!!

Found out today insurance is going to cover my time off. Huge relief. Not only is DH able to work more because I'm home but I'm getting paid to stay home. Don't get me wrong, I'm a workaholic which is part of the reason they have taken me off and I'm already struggling not being there but I need to do my absolute best to protect my Squishy.


----------



## Love4you

Congrats on your girl! So exciting! And shopping for baby girl clothes is so much fun!! 

My ultrasound went perfectly! I'm so relieved! My OB was able to check on the heart, brain, spine etc and even showed us the blood flow. Very cool. Baby even waved at us! Plus he was not shy and showed us he was most def a BOY! 
And our 2 year behaved the whole time which was a nice bonus &#128522;

Can't wait to see more scan pics!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Love4you

Def a boy! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## kwynia

Oh boy indeed! Not shy at all ;)


----------



## SweetV

yep that's a boy!
My anatomy scan has been booked for June 25th. Just a little over a week until I get to see my little boy again!


----------



## klsltsp

Love congrats!! definitly a boy is right :haha:

Funny both of my boys were not shy at all at the ultrasound.. but this little girl was not cooperating at first...funny.

Sweet good news about your insurance!! and not long to wait now for your anatomy scan!


----------



## SweetV

This little boy wasn't shy either every time the dr was trying to get a measurement he would flip over and open his legs. I think it's a male thing lol.


----------



## Love4you

Clearly boys love their penis right from the start! &#128512;


----------



## 3chords

Congrats klsltsp and Love4you! How exciting - is that the first girl for the thread?

Our anatomy scan was perfect, baby measuring 6 days ahead (b/c he is an IVF baby we know he's just a big boy, not a dating issue), all going well. Now the countdown to viability begins!


----------



## CelticNiamh

love4you congrats on the girl :hugs: and dam GD I have it back as well been on insulin since 11 weeks now but sugars staying good so happy with that


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. Hope you're all keeping well.

I've had a tough few days. My sil found out yesterday that she lost her little baby at 11 weeks. They've been trying for ten years and this was their first pregnancy (she has severe pcos) :( I feel so powerless and devastated for them. I just wanted to go and hug them but if she's anything like I was after my losses, I'm the last person she'd want to see in person. I've told my brother to let her know I'm at the end of the phone any time if she needs me. 

Baby nando's kicks are getting stronger each day. S/he was beating the hell out of me last night when I was trying to fall asleep! I've even felt confident not to use my doppler daily because the movements are so reassuring now :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

That is so sad Embo your poor sil :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. My brother rang my mum this morning. They've been in hospital for two days now. The tablets they've given her haven't worked so she might have to go for an erpc.


----------



## SweetV

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear about your sil. The tablets never worked for me either and it's such a painful process both mentally and emotionally.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I hope your SIL recovers ok so awful when it happens like that so cruel I hope there is a little rainbow coming her way and soon! 

so hot today and trying to do a deep clean of my house! my blood sugars are going high today so trying to move more to keep them down in a nice range :winkwink:

Wish I was feeling more movement though! come on baby LOL


----------



## SweetV

The weather here so far today is perfect. Sun is shining but not too hot. Good day to be somewhat active. 
I wish I felt baby move more. I get the odd jab/kick maybe every other day and although it is reassuring I'm still using my doppler more than I thought I would be at this stage.


----------



## kwynia

I was feeling lots of movement daily (squiggles and flutters) from 12 weeks up until my uterus popped out, around 15 weeks. Now I get some occasional jabs, maybe once a day, and when I lay down at night I can usually feel a rolling/rippling feeling, but I would like some more movement too please :) My uterus feels huge though and hard, I can feel it right at my belly button now.


----------



## SweetV

Mine is also hard and at belly button level. I guess Squishy has lots of room in there...


----------



## CelticNiamh

so annoyed at my self! I thought I got a great nub picture but after posting it today in a facebook group for nub theory! an expert whom is well thought of said no nub at all! lots of people looked at my scan pic and said girl! which I would love! so I allowed a little hope and belief set in! now I am annoyed at myself! because if this is a little boys I would be be sad and then guilty for feeling that way! all because I had a idea in my head now then that was not to be! I do know though that it would pass and I will be excited for my baby to arrive regardless of gender! just do not want to feel that at all! :dohh: if that makes sense! 

I am half thinking of not finding out because I am afraid I will feel disappointed when I know with all my heart I just want a healthy baby esp after losing one before this pregnancy and know as soon as I have this baby in my arms I will be so happy it wont matter what baby is :flower:


----------



## SweetV

:hugs: I promise you even if you are slightly disappointed (which is OK! Gender disappointment is a real thing) it will not last long.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> :hugs: I promise you even if you are slightly disappointed (which is OK! Gender disappointment is a real thing) it will not last long.

 I know I had some on my last baby, I felt so bad about it! I felt so guilty! so want to avoid that! but it passed and it did not ruin my pregnancy I still enjoyed it and I was so happy when he was born would not have changed it any other way :flower:


Thanks :hugs:


----------



## Love4you

Oh Celtic I completely understand. I "knew" this baby would be a boy. Had the same morning sickness as my 3 boys. But I held onto that bit of hope that I would have another baby girl. I really wanted Noelle to have a sister. 
I debated staying team yellow but had no willpower. When I got the materniT21 results and found out I had a healthy baby boy I was disappointed. I should've been so happy to have a healthy baby after a loss but I was sad for a few days. And it didn't help that friends and family kept asking if I was disappointed about another boy. I got that response more than congratulations.
Feeling him move has helped me bond more with him and I know once I see him that I'll be completely in love.
And you will too &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SweetV

Yep, I am the same. I have had more people ask me if I am going to try again for a baby girl than say congratulations. I knew in my heart this one was a boy as well and only had a split second during the ultrasound when they told me of being slightly disappointed when I reminded myself that after everything I've been through I am happy to hear "healthy". I would love a little girl and I will love this little boy just the same <3


----------



## CelticNiamh

That is it isn't it! a healthy baby is all that I really want to hear! would have been a nice surprise to hear girl! but I think this baby is a boy and will look forward and plan for that :flower:


nearly 18 weeks yay and going to be long week sorting out the house it is my 40th next week :flower:


----------



## SweetV

Yay for birthdays!! I spent my 30th pregnant and I was so hormonal I cried all day lol (good tears). Happy early birthday!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> Yay for birthdays!! I spent my 30th pregnant and I was so hormonal I cried all day lol (good tears). Happy early birthday!

I have a feeling I may be like that! :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Ladies

Hope that everyone is doing well.

Celtic I totally understand your gender stuff... I think it's totally normal to wish/hope for a particular gender, it by no means means that you won't love the baby when they arrive. I always say that everyone has a desire, most just won't say it. After having 2 boys I was really hoping for a girl, I had totally convinced myself that it was a 3rd boy... which would have been totally amazing!! then we found out it was a girl.. I am very happy, but actually feel a bit guilty now for having wanted a girl.. lol I think no matter what there are some gender feelings...

I too have people say things like "you must be sooo excited" or "thank goodness not another boy"... I get a bit irritated... after all that we've been through it truly didn't matter, but I think it's okay to wish/hope for one gender.

Okay my rant is over :) Hope that you have fun celebrating your 40th! I'm 39 so that's my next bday!

AFM still not feeling much.. sigh.. thank goodness for the doppler :) but she has definitely had a growth spurt, since my stomach seems like it got much bigger over night! Weird!! I've been having a tonne of headaches.. sucks really.. but seems like since yesterday that my stomach isn't nauseous at all and the head has been better... so hoping that I'm done with feeling crappy!!!

Chat soon!!

Kim


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp exactly you explained it very well and I have my self convinced this baby is a boy and do feel excitement thinking what he may look like :flower: I would rather have him here now no going back all I have to think of is the joy seeing his little heart beating at 9 weeks when last time there was none! 

I actually got comments like that on my DD she was my 4th very annoying people really do not think sometimes :dohh:

Thanks for the birthday wishes :) I am looking forward to my party and not all at the same time LOL 

I am still waiting on more movements! I have my Doppler but it takes so long for me to find baby I just leave it now :dohh: might try later! 

when I do feeling something it is always low down on my left side so looking forward to feeling baby move lots and lots


----------



## klsltsp

Celtic my baby is always low, below belly button on my left side too.. I've noticed in the last week, that it's super easy to find.. she must have changed positions...

enjoy your party... I have warned OH that there is to be no 40th party.. lol


----------



## SweetV

I seem to be struggling to find Squishy with the doppler too when before it was so easy. I guess there is a whole lot more room in there as it does seem my stomach has popped quite a bit. 
Not too much movement here either and really looking forward to the frequent reassurance that it brings.


----------



## 3chords

I also started having trouble finding the heartbeat with the doppler around 17/18 weeks, I could always find it but it took longer. Now that I feel movement daily I am less inclined to use it (which is probably good!).


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> Celtic my baby is always low, below belly button on my left side too.. I've noticed in the last week, that it's super easy to find.. she must have changed positions...
> 
> enjoy your party... I have warned OH that there is to be no 40th party.. lol

Thanks I will try lol

3chords & SweetV That what I think so much room now it is harder to find baby! my doctor found him first try after feeling my tummy though!


----------



## SweetV

Anatomy scan tomorrow afternoon! I can't wait to see Squishy again although scanxiety has started to peak as I think about getting some sleep. I saw him on the 2nd and everything was perfect so that will have to hold me through until tomorrow. I really wish I was feeling more movement for reassurance sake.


----------



## kwynia

You'll have a great scan!


----------



## klsltsp

good luck at your scan Sweet!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck V :)


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet how was your scan?


----------



## SweetV

L-O-N-G lol but perfect. :happydance: They said everything looks perfect but the nurse last time messed up my blood test and I will not get the results of the first trimester screening. I think I'm okay with that. I didn't get any pics but I snapped one with my phone when she left the room for a second. Still a boy lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4190.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kwynia

Yay! that's a really good pic you swiped with your phone :) He's beautiful


----------



## klsltsp

Awesome Sweet... my anatomy scan was long too... she was not co-operating!!! I laughed at "still a boy" I always have them double check at each ultrasound lol and btw he's beautiful!!! awesome pic.


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone. I haven't updated for a while. I usually try to update/catch up on a Saturday but I've been a little bit distracted the last few days. My daughter is over in Tunisia - about 5-10 minutes from where the Terrorist attack occurred. Fortunately her and her boyfriend are safe and well but I just want my baby home and safe with her momma! This was her first holiday away without her family. She's been absolutely petrified :(

Got my 20 weeks scan today. Hubby has decided we're definitely staying team yellow :happydance: I'll update when I'm back :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Hey everyone. I haven't updated for a while. I usually try to update/catch up on a Saturday but I've been a little bit distracted the last few days. My daughter is over in Tunisia - about 5-10 minutes from where the Terrorist attack occurred. Fortunately her and her boyfriend are safe and well but I just want my baby home and safe with her momma! This was her first holiday away without her family. She's been absolutely petrified :(
> 
> Got my 20 weeks scan today. Hubby has decided we're definitely staying team yellow :happydance: I'll update when I'm back :)


oh your poor daughter hope she is ok :hugs: good luck today at the scan :thumbup:


----------



## kwynia

How scary for you and your family, I can hardly even imagine! So glad she is ok :hugs: Have a great scan today! I also have an OB check up today, but just getting my bloodwork done and GD screening :( blech, no scan for me yet :)


----------



## kwynia

Hi Jenna! Welcome and congrats on #4! Hope your scan goes well :)


----------



## Embo78

Hi Jenna. Welcome :)


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Jeanna Welcome.

Embo so scary of your daughter, glad that she's okay. How was your scan yesterday?


----------



## Love4you

Beautiful scan SweetV. 
Hope your scan went well Embo and I'll be praying for your family to get home safe.

As for me, I'm totally stressed at the moment. My 2 year old was just diagnosed with 5th's Disease.
https://www.cdc.gov/parvovirusB19/pregnancy.html
I have no idea if I've had it or not as the symptoms in adults are so vague. I'm freaking out because she and I were both sick at the same time. I just assumed it was a summer virus. Now I don't know.
I'm going to get the blood work done tomorrow to find out for sure. But even if it's positive there's not much they can do except monitor the baby. 
Why of all times does she have to get this NOW?

Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Beautiful scan SweetV.
> Hope your scan went well Embo and I'll be praying for your family to get home safe.
> 
> As for me, I'm totally stressed at the moment. My 2 year old was just diagnosed with 5th's Disease.
> https://www.cdc.gov/parvovirusB19/pregnancy.html
> I have no idea if I've had it or not as the symptoms in adults are so vague. I'm freaking out because she and I were both sick at the same time. I just assumed it was a summer virus. Now I don't know.
> I'm going to get the blood work done tomorrow to find out for sure. But even if it's positive there's not much they can do except monitor the baby.
> Why of all times does she have to get this NOW?
> 
> Anybody have experience with this?

yes I was only 9 weeks on my last baby and my kids got it! it was so stressful I went for a blood test to check to see if I had antibodies and I did they were old ones so I had it when I was younger! but there is a great thread on here all about it, in rare cases is can be bad for baby more so when your less than 20 weeks but even at that is rare mostly they keep a very close eye on baby and if baby is showing signs of being anemic they can do a blood transfusion in the womb that can help but again it is rare! hang in there and I am sure all will be ok! at least you know so they can watch and help if needed :hugs: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/g...671-slap-cheek-parvo-virus-complications.html 


https://www.nhs.uk/chq/pages/1112.aspx?categoryid=54&subcategoryid=137#close


----------



## TTC 84

Hi ladies I don't know how it took me so long to find this thread , I'm due on 17th nov with our rainbow :) hope you all don't mind me joining .


----------



## CelticNiamh

TTC 84 said:


> Hi ladies I don't know how it took me so long to find this thread , I'm due on 17th nov with our rainbow :) hope you all don't mind me joining .

hello and welcome :) :flower:


----------



## SweetV

Love - I hope everything works out ok and that baby is well. 

Hi TTC


----------



## Love4you

Thanks girls! I'll keep you posted once I get all the results back. 
Hopefully we both have a good immune system!!


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Love4you said:


> Thanks girls! I'll keep you posted once I get all the results back.
> Hopefully we both have a good immune system!!

Love are you ok?

I have been following you all probably stupidly over the past few weeks making sure you are all ok. I'm waiting for results from the hospital to find out what happened xxxx love to you all


----------



## SweetV

Lady that is so very sweet of you.


----------



## Embo78

Lady I used to do the same after a loss. I'm still very very good friends with some of the ladies I met throughout my three year journey to have max. We're all here for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I should have updated, got the results back from my quad screen blood test, all negative for trisomy 18, downs syndrome and spina bifida. I will have the anatomy ultrasound on the 27th and find out gender then as well. Last night felt baby kick from the outside for the first time, tried to get DH's hand over the spot real quick and he got a couple kicks, but he wasn't sure he felt anything.


----------



## SweetV

Yay for outside kicks! I can't wait! I'm pretty sure I can feel them from the outside but whenever DH puts his hand on belly Squishy either kicks somewhere else or stops altogether. Poor DH.


----------



## Love4you

Every time I feel an outside kick and try to grab my hubby the baby stops kicking. Every time! 

So I'm going right after work for my blood work. I tried to go last week but all the labs closed for the holidays. Hopefully it won't take too long to get the results because I'm still a little freaked out.

Any upcoming scans? I love to see them!!


----------



## klsltsp

lady how very sweet of you. Big hugs.

I too think I have felt outside kicks, have tried to get OH to feel... but then he gets very irritated when he can't feel it... says it's lame... which irritates me!! I am finally feeling her every day which is very reassuring!

kwinia goodnews on the bloodwork! your gender scan will be here before you know it!!

love hopefully all goes well with the bloodwork, hopefully that's a quick test... I know the chicken pox one is like 2 weeks!!

hello new ladies!!:hi:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Hello ladies! 
I had my scan yesterday and found out we will be adding another girl to our cheerleading squad! I was pretty bummed about it at first :thumbup: but after discussing it with dh (who wss surprisingly happy), and with the love and support of some of the ladies in the Facebook group, I've come around and am thrilled to be welcoming my fourth daughter soon!! We're naming her Trinity Rose <&


----------



## SweetV

Love - good luck with your blood work. I hope everything is ok!
Kim- It is so nice to feel them everyday. I can't wait for it to be a little more frequent. 
T4BB - I had gender disappointment with my last baby really badly. I'm glad that it did not last too long for you :hugs:


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

So I've never quite gotten around to joining this group even though my wonderful little monkey is my rainbow baby 0.o Ooopsies. Official estimated due date is November 23rd, although the 16th was listed on my paper work at my last ultrasound because this little booger was bigger then they expected. I haven't found out the sex yet- and I won't until the 23rd of this month, but I though I would pop in and say hello.


----------



## SweetV

:hi:Welcome! Congrats on your rainbow!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Dragon_Chaser welcome and congrats I am due the 23rd as well 

Trying4BbyBoy so glad your feeling better :hugs:


only 1 week more to my scan so excited and scared


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies!! Just checking in. :) hope everyone is doing well. Move,ver is just around the corner, Yahoo!!!! Also...I'm not sure if I ever updated here, but it's a baby girl for me!!


----------



## SweetV

Congrats on team Pink!!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congrats on team pink Sunshine! 

Is anyone keeping count of how many boys vs girls?
It seems all the boys were given away to the ladies with early November due dates lol 

Have anyone not felt baby for a whole day? This little girl worries me sometimes. She's very relaxed and her kicks and movemens are always soft and low.


----------



## SweetV

I go long periods without being able to feel LO and lately they seem not as hard as they were. I think he's just moved a little and I have an anterior placenta so maybe he is right behind it? I will find out on Tuesday.


----------



## Love4you

So I finally got my lab results back and of course I tested positive for 5ths Disease (parvovirus)
I have to go talk to a maternal fetal specialist and then apparently I'll be scheduled for frequent in depth ultrasounds. 
I just wanted a routine pregnancy. This is my last baby and I just wanted to enjoy the last few weeks. Guess that' won't be happening now.


----------



## SweetV

I know how you feel about wanting a relaxed pregnancy but I am finding that the frequent ultrasounds are making the time pass quickly and I get to see LO all the time. I hope you are able to see the good in it in time :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

So sorry about being positive for fifths disease. It can be scary and nervewracking, but seeing a specialist and having regular u/s will help I'm sure. I'm a teacher, and I know fifths was always a concern for pregnant women, but you're late enough now that they can just monitor things regularly, which is good!

As for baby movements - mine has her times where she is super active - 8am, 12pm, 7pm and 10pm....and then all night. I definitely get nervous when I don't feel anything, but then I remember that they sleep 12-14 hours a day. I was told if you're nervous, drink orange juice and lay on your left side, it should wake them up! :)

Speaking of sleeping...I'm most comfortable sleeping on my sides, not my back. But sometimes when I'm sleeping I end up on my half stomach and wake up to her kicking me lol. I always worry I'm squishing her. Anyone else do this ?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> So I finally got my lab results back and of course I tested positive for 5ths Disease (parvovirus)
> I have to go talk to a maternal fetal specialist and then apparently I'll be scheduled for frequent in depth ultrasounds.
> I just wanted a routine pregnancy. This is my last baby and I just wanted to enjoy the last few weeks. Guess that' won't be happening now.


so glad they will be keeping a close eye and hope baby will stay well and no problems from it, I believe the later in pregnancy you are they safer it is :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

I think it is still a little early to worry about regular movements, I can only feel LO kick down by my privates, but I know they are moving all around I just don't feel the other kicks. When they start running out of room we'll be feeling more. But, I understand your fears, hope you have a good scan. :thumbup:

Same goes for tummy sleeping, I end up halfway on my tummy sometimes but I don't think LO is kicking because they are getting squished, we just feel it more because we've trapped them and they cant squiggle in and hide ;) 

Sorry about 5ths, but the extra scanning will be reassuring.


AFM: Felt a kick up high today, above the belly button and to the right, my hand was on my tummy and I actually saw it move. That was a little odd as all my kicks so far are down low and I don't think my uterus is that high yet...and my scan got bumped to the 29th, so I have to wait two more days!! Running out of patience. GD 2 hour screening on saturday, still expecting borderline GD like I had with my last pregnancies, but it will keep me eating healthier and i will get some extra scans. Just hoping I can control with diet and exercise and still have a VB.


----------



## CelticNiamh

kwynia I am on insulin since 11 weeks pregnant and have had insulin dependent GD on all my babies bar 1 and have had normal deliveries except for my first he was an emergency section :flower: nothing to do with GD though! so no reason even if you do get GD that you can not have a normal delivery FX you do not though. 


soooo tired today lack of sleep last night has me wiped out today:sleep:


----------



## kwynia

Baby size is typically the concern with my ob, my babies were large but not huge, DD was 8 lbs 15 oz and DS was 8 lbs 12 oz but I didn't have any difficulties delivering them. They actually gave me an ultrasound while I was in labor with DS because they thought he would be too large. As it turned out DS came out with only 3 pushes so I'm hopeful it will be fine this time around too. It is nice to hear from other ladies with varying levels of GD, it helps knowing that it will be ok no matter what happens.


----------



## Love4you

Ugh. I have gestational diabetes too. I was on insulin 4 times a day with my last baby.
I'm scheduled to go to the diabetic clinic at the end of the month. Insulin needles I can handle but I HATE finger sticks.
So now I have my regular OB appts, diabetic appts, and the fetal specialist appts. 
Plus that pesky full time job and 4 kids. I need somebody to clone me.

As far as the fifths, I'll feel better once I see he's ok on the ultrasound. I was infected when I was 16 weeks but I did have a great ultrasound at 18 weeks. Here's hoping the next goes just as well.

Thanks for the good wishes.


----------



## klsltsp

ahh love so sorry that you were positive... at least they are looking after you, and the good scan at 18 weeks is definitely a positive sign.

Sorry for all of you ladies with GD.

Just wondering if any of you ladies have any cramping. Since last night I've had some, I think it's just that I over did it this weekend, but it's worrying me a little... I am not allowed to contract at all.. doc had said any cramping/contractions I was to be at the hospital... they are worried that my uterus will rupture, which is life threatening to me... I have an apt tomorrow... so waiting to see what he says. I'm glad that I already had a apt. I'm hoping it's just round ligament pain.. or me needing to go the bathroom... :)


----------



## SweetV

I haven't had any cramping but have had muscle pain in my side. The other day I was actually seeing stars and almost blacked out when I stood up it felt like I ripped something down my side. It is tender now but not painful and I have an ultrasound tomorrow so will ask them then. 
I hope it is just stretching for you so there are no further concerns but pregnancy sure can be hard on a body!


----------



## Love4you

klsltsp said:


> ahh love so sorry that you were positive... at least they are looking after you, and the good scan at 18 weeks is definitely a positive sign.
> 
> Sorry for all of you ladies with GD.
> 
> Just wondering if any of you ladies have any cramping. Since last night I've had some, I think it's just that I over did it this weekend, but it's worrying me a little... I am not allowed to contract at all.. doc had said any cramping/contractions I was to be at the hospital... they are worried that my uterus will rupture, which is life threatening to me... I have an apt tomorrow... so waiting to see what he says. I'm glad that I already had a apt. I'm hoping it's just round ligament pain.. or me needing to go the bathroom... :)

I'm actually laying in bed with period the cramps. I'm not sure if it's the heat and maybe a bit of dehydration or something else.
My OB appt is next tues but I'll prob call in the morning if it's still happening. I made the mistake of googling 5ths Disease complications so that's not helping my stress levels. 
Sorry I'm not more help.


----------



## CelticNiamh

kwynia said:


> Baby size is typically the concern with my ob, my babies were large but not huge, DD was 8 lbs 15 oz and DS was 8 lbs 12 oz but I didn't have any difficulties delivering them. They actually gave me an ultrasound while I was in labor with DS because they thought he would be too large. As it turned out DS came out with only 3 pushes so I'm hopeful it will be fine this time around too. It is nice to hear from other ladies with varying levels of GD, it helps knowing that it will be ok no matter what happens.

My biggest baby was 10 pounds 2 he was my VBAC :happydance: and I am only 4ft 9 inches so not sure how I manged but they decided we needed a little help with the ventouse she put it on his head I pushed like a mad woman, thinking I am not having another c section no flippin way and she nearly fell on her arse as it came off his head, I kept pushing once his head was out he shot out all at once :haha::haha: we did not expect that! I was never so happy in all my life the rest of my babies were 8 pound 9 down to 7 pounds 15 that was my last baby :flower:



Love4you said:


> Ugh. I have gestational diabetes too. I was on insulin 4 times a day with my last baby.
> I'm scheduled to go to the diabetic clinic at the end of the month. Insulin needles I can handle but I HATE finger sticks.
> So now I have my regular OB appts, diabetic appts, and the fetal specialist appts.
> Plus that pesky full time job and 4 kids. I need somebody to clone me.
> 
> As far as the fifths, I'll feel better once I see he's ok on the ultrasound. I was infected when I was 16 weeks but I did have a great ultrasound at 18 weeks. Here's hoping the next goes just as well.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes.

I am on 7 injections a day now since 11 weeks it is ok I am coping fine and know it is sooo worth it in the end and yea I agree it is the finger pricking that sucks I have a welt on one of my fingers :dohh: 
That is a lot of appointments, I am so lucky my GD team has the Endo and OB in same clinic so I see them both on the same day a long with my midwife 
when is your next scan soon I hope so you can see how baby is doing I hope all is well, there are some things they can do to help if needed so if a problem comes up ( hopefully not ) they can refer you to who ever can help :hugs:


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies. 

Love hope yours has stopped. Mine had stopped but is back. Glad I am seeing my ob today... sigh.. Love google is evil sometimes. .. try not to do that too much...


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> Love hope yours has stopped. Mine had stopped but is back. Glad I am seeing my ob today... sigh.. Love google is evil sometimes. .. try not to do that too much...

good luck and keep us posted on how you get on :flower:


----------



## Love4you

I have a reassurance appt with my OB at 210pm today. 
My consult and level 2 ultrasound with the maternal fetal specialist is a week from today. 
Feels like forever.

As far as the cramping goes, def helped when I drank more water. 

Hope you're all doing ok in this heat.


----------



## klsltsp

good luck love.

I just got back from my apt. He says it's likely just pregnancy aches and pains.. asked how my bowels have been, any diarreah (sorry tmi.. there has been) and he said sometimes the bowel gets irritated which irritates the uterus. He did schedule an u/s to check my cervix.. he was hoping to get me in this week, but they couldn't get me in until monday. He said he's not worried at all about my incision/scar.. which is great since I am!! hahaha

He did comment on how important it is to be hydrated in this heat... I'm pretty good at that anyways but will try and get more in to me!!

so all in all he said it's normal :) Love hope you get the same reassurance.

Kim


----------



## Love4you

I belong to a big group of OB's and midwives. 
Today's appt was with my least favorite OB.
She listened with the Doppler and all was good. Then I tried to ask questions but she had zero familiarity with 5ths disease. So basically the appt was pointless as I got no information.
Guess I'll just be waiting til next week and trying to avoid google.
I'm glad your appt went well!! Drink that water!!!


----------



## klsltsp

ahh sorry love that your apt was useless.. 

I'm drinking like crazy... lol... I worked from home today so much less walking and relaxed.. will see how I feel at the office tomorrow...


----------



## SweetV

Love - stay off Dr. Google! It's a sure way to sky rocket anxiety! I'm sorry your appt today wasn't great. I hope they have good news for you next week. 

Celtic - 10lbs! wow! 7 injections sounds like a lot. My Dr's are all in the same building as well and it's all coordinated which is super helpful. 

Kim - it is so hot! I'm drinking lots of water and still constipated :shrug:. Spending more time in the bathroom than anywhere else.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> Love - stay off Dr. Google! It's a sure way to sky rocket anxiety! I'm sorry your appt today wasn't great. I hope they have good news for you next week.
> 
> Celtic - 10lbs! wow! 7 injections sounds like a lot. My Dr's are all in the same building as well and it's all coordinated which is super helpful.
> 
> Kim - it is so hot! I'm drinking lots of water and still constipated :shrug:. Spending more time in the bathroom than anywhere else.


it does help so much as my Ob knows as much about my GD as he does about pregnancy etc :flower: plus it is nice that I see the same doctors and midwifes at each visit 
I have to take the long acting insulin at each meal as well as fast acting insulin well used to it now it is like second nature now :winkwink:


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Well I had an ultrasound yesterday to check my cervix, and it's very long so that's good news! the baby is lying transverse and is kicking my cervix constantly... lol It was really nice because the re-measured everything from my anatomy scan, and what a difference 1 month makes, the images were so clear!! I also asked the technician to double check that it's a girl, and she said "no question" :) The baby was still measuring ahead.. but my doc won't change my dates.. .so irritating..my current date is based on lmp.. fine, but I can't remember the last time that I had a 28 day cycle... I have a 21 - 23 day cycle... so now the baby is measuring 2 weeks ahead on her femur... and over 1 week ahead on her head the only measurement that is "on track" is her abdominal circumference... 

They also measured the thickness of my lower uterine segment (where my previous c-sections were and my issues) and at the thinnest point it's 3.9 mm, which is not bad, they won't let you vbac for instance if it's thinner than 2.5 -3.0 mm, but I'm not allowed to do that anyways... so it's good news since it seems that my uterus is holding up!!!:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing well!!

Kim


----------



## kwynia

That's great news kim!


----------



## SweetV

Congrats on the great scan! Weird that they won't change your dates if it is over by a week but as I just finished telling DS they come when they want to anyways lol.


----------



## klsltsp

thanks ladies :)

Yeah sweet it bothers me, because I'm a scheduled c-section and they are already sectioning me earlier than normal to make sure that I don't go into labour... so for me every week at the end really matters... sigh... I guess that I should be happy that my ob is not worried... lol and I don't want her to be here too early.. anyways they estimted her weight yesterday at 1lb 6 oz.


----------



## SweetV

If they don't move your dates than that would be better for baby right? It means that if they leave your section date than baby would measure a week ahead when born? If they moved your date maybe they would end up moving your section date up? Although I can understand the concern if you are afraid labour may start naturally...


----------



## klsltsp

You are right Sweet, which is what I keep trying to tell myself. The problem is if i go into labour myself, i am at a high risk for uterine rupture... which means about 25 mins to save baby and 45 mins to save me... it's a scenario that I want to avoid at all costs.

From all of my research, in my situation most docs wouldn't let me go past 35 weeks. When I first got prego my doc said not past 37 weeks, then he bumped it to 38... so me being a week ahead would mean that I'm actually going all the way to 39 weeks, which scares the crap out of me!!! :) sigh.. trying to relax... lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> You are right Sweet, which is what I keep trying to tell myself. The problem is if i go into labour myself, i am at a high risk for uterine rupture... which means about 25 mins to save baby and 45 mins to save me... it's a scenario that I want to avoid at all costs.
> 
> From all of my research, in my situation most docs wouldn't let me go past 35 weeks. When I first got prego my doc said not past 37 weeks, then he bumped it to 38... so me being a week ahead would mean that I'm actually going all the way to 39 weeks, which scares the crap out of me!!! :) sigh.. trying to relax... lol

When I was having my VBAC I researched the chances of the womb rupturing during labour and the risk is actually very low as little as 2% actually I stand corrected it is actually less 

''The greatest concern for women who have had a previous cesarean is the risk of uterine rupture during a vaginal birth. According to the American College of Obstetricians and Gynecologists (ACOG), if you had a previous cesarean with a low transverse incision, the risk of uterine rupture in a vaginal delivery is .2 to 1.5%, which is approximately 1 chance in 5001.'' https://americanpregnancy.org/labor-and-birth/vbac/

As they have already checked your scar and found it is good I say your risk is low :flower: So please do not worry to much about having to wait till 39 weeks for your section if you did happen to go in to labour go in straight away at the first niggle :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

OOH forgot to mention I have my scan tomorrow :) at 10 am


----------



## klsltsp

celtic good luck at your scan tomorrow!! will you be finding out the gender?

As for the uterine rupture, you are right for normal scenarios, my previous 2 c-sections are only part of the problem, I had a very rare ectopic pregnancy that implanted on my scar just under 2 years ago now, and I ended up with a mass 4 inches in diameter all of the way through my uterus wall.. I almost ruptured about 18 months ago, I was admitted to hospital for 5 days while they waited to see if the methotrexate would work or if they where going to have to do a hysterctomy. i was lucky and they were able to save my uterus, they say it's like I've had 4 or even 5 c-sections already... i have the weak part of the scar but then the location where the mass went through my uterus wall.

Anyways I am doing my best not to stress :) my ob keeps saying that he sees paper thin uterus's all of the time, the difference being they don't normally know ahead of time...


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> celtic good luck at your scan tomorrow!! will you be finding out the gender?
> 
> As for the uterine rupture, you are right for normal scenarios, my previous 2 c-sections are only part of the problem, I had a very rare ectopic pregnancy that implanted on my scar just under 2 years ago now, and I ended up with a mass 4 inches in diameter all of the way through my uterus wall.. I almost ruptured about 18 months ago, I was admitted to hospital for 5 days while they waited to see if the methotrexate would work or if they where going to have to do a hysterctomy. i was lucky and they were able to save my uterus, they say it's like I've had 4 or even 5 c-sections already... i have the weak part of the scar but then the location where the mass went through my uterus wall.
> 
> Anyways I am doing my best not to stress :) my ob keeps saying that he sees paper thin uterus's all of the time, the difference being they don't normally know ahead of time...


yes I hope to find out although pretty sure I am having a boy! :flower: 

Oh wow I am so sorry that must of been so scary :hugs: well I hope all will be ok and no issues arise for you


----------



## SweetV

Kim that does sound scary! That being said it is odd that they wouldn't move the date up. I'm going to assume you have already had a talk with the ob about it. If they aren't listening are you willing to get a second opinion? 

Celtic - Good luck at your scan!! Pictures please!


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah Sweet my ob is VERY laid back, which I love about him, but sometimes a little too much, ya know... I will wait until the 3rd tri and see how things are going, if I'm feeling too worried, I'll just head into the triage unit at the hospital, they have always been great with me.

I'm just happy that I finally got them to measure my uterus wall, that was a huge relief!!

Celtic can't wait to see pics...

Love how are you doing?

How about the rest of you ladies? Any more scans?


----------



## 3chords

Good luck today Celtic - looking forward to hearing who is cooking in there!

kls - I'm in a similar boat that I'm measuring about a week ahead. My OB told me that the Canadian guidelines state NOT to change dates in the 2nd trimester (so if you were measuring that much ahead in first tri they would have changed, but not in 2nd). I am also having an IVF baby so we know 100% sure the dates, therefore the assumption is we are just having a king kong bubba. 

I got my planned c-section date - October 28, so I guess I am officially no longer a November rainbow but I'm not giving up this thread!!


----------



## klsltsp

Congrats 3 chords!! I got my section date too.. Nov 2.. :) I was kind of hoping for a late October baby... :)

I was measuring 1 week ahead at my IPS screening, he said if I was 7 - 10 days ahead at my anatomy scan he would move my date.. but I was only 7 days...so he left it. I am not as certain as you on dates, but we only had sex 1 time that month.. and I have a short cycle so it makes sense to be 1 week ahead.. sigh.. oh well I'm not going to stress about it.. I have never had any indication of preterm labour.. or labour on it's own at term for that matter so I hope this little one is the same!! 

My last baby was 9 lbs at 39 weeks... so hopefully this is just another big one :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks everyone :cloud9: scan went great I could not believe how nervous I was but baby looks perfect and healthy which I am so happy about 

measuring exactly 1 pound 1 so bang on with my dates 

and I am team :blue: 

got a supper cute picture
 



Attached Files:







lucky number 7.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kwynia

What a lovely scan C! And a cutie pic of your little man too :hugs:


----------



## SweetV

Eeek.... it doesn't seem so far away now with the dates coming in. 
Cute pic Celtic and congrats on team blue!


----------



## klsltsp

congrats celtic!!! you thought you were having a boy didn't you? glad it was so perfect!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks :cloud9: 

klsltsp yep I knew he was a boy :haha: we make them good :haha:

even though a girl would of be great either I am enjoying feeling happy and excited and lucky I was so worried all would not be well and there would be something wrong crazy what we think sometimes


----------



## Embo78

Congrats Niamh. Love love love the pic. I guessed wrong...... Again!!!! I always get it wrong!!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Congrats Niamh. Love love love the pic. I guessed wrong...... Again!!!! I always get it wrong!!!!

it is ok :winkwink: onless I see a good nub picture I get a guess wrong as well :haha:

now we have to think of names :wacko:


----------



## Embo78

What are the names of your other children?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> What are the names of your other children?

Adam, Iain, Shane, Eireann, Paul, Ryan :flower: think we will go with an Irish name :flower:


----------



## Embo78

My daughter had a boyfriend called ieuan. I always loved that name :)


----------



## Embo78

But I think that's Welsh though :thumbup:


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> But I think that's Welsh though :thumbup:

yep we spell Ian the celtic way or it could be scottish


----------



## Embo78

It's pronounced Yaiyan. Love it :)


----------



## SweetV

My DS's name is Kieran and this one's name will be Ronan. I have a thing for Irish names. My little warriors.


----------



## 3chords

Aw, we hemmed and hawed and ultimately decided to go with Henry over Ronan. But I think if we have another boy he will be Ronan. :)


----------



## klsltsp

love the boys names ... we really really struggled with them.. my 2 ds's are Logan and Cameron.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3chords said:


> Aw, we hemmed and hawed and ultimately decided to go with Henry over Ronan. But I think if we have another boy he will be Ronan. :)

Henry is lovely as well :flower:


klsltsp Those are lovely names as well, and yea we always struggled with boys names with our daughter hubby had her name picked before she was even conceived so we always knew what our daughter if we ever had one would be called! not sure how we manged to make her seeing as we have making boys down so well :haha: 

I have a horrible cold today, but my sister is coming down to me and we are going buggy shopping for her and baby shopping for me :happydance::happydance:


----------



## SweetV

DH and I have had a girls name picked out since long before we even started trying. Maybe that's why I keep getting boys :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

haha we had a girls name already picked too... but actually ended up not using it... we're going to use Victoria Isobel... :)


----------



## SweetV

My step daughter's name is Victoria :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies!!! Just a quick check in. 

I'm still trying not to sleep too much on my stomach, and I'm also peeing every night now. Blah. I feel like I pee way too much. Dh wants me to go to the walk in clinic to rule out a bladder infection, but I think I'm going to wait until I see my OB in a few weeks, unless it gets worse. It's frustrating though lol.

Baby girl kicks me lots now. I love it <3 she gets going when I'm doing something I love (and am happy) so it's really cute. 

When does third trimester start? I feel like things are still going super we'll right now. Waiting for the third tri side effects to start lol... Back pain, yikes!


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Just a quick check in.
> 
> I'm still trying not to sleep too much on my stomach, and I'm also peeing every night now. Blah. I feel like I pee way too much. Dh wants me to go to the walk in clinic to rule out a bladder infection, but I think I'm going to wait until I see my OB in a few weeks, unless it gets worse. It's frustrating though lol.
> 
> Baby girl kicks me lots now. I love it <3 she gets going when I'm doing something I love (and am happy) so it's really cute.
> 
> When does third trimester start? I feel like things are still going super we'll right now. Waiting for the third tri side effects to start lol... Back pain, yikes!

I am peeing lots as well very annoying :haha:


----------



## klsltsp

Yes me too.. peeing lots that is.. it's so hot out and I am so desperately trying to make sure that I am hydrated... lol

Congrats on lots of kicks!!!

I think 3rd trip is 28 weeks? I think not sure.


----------



## SweetV

yep, I feel like I make more trips to the bathroom than ever before. I think third tri officially starts at 27 or 28 weeks.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> yep, I feel like I make more trips to the bathroom than ever before. I think third tri officially starts at 27 or 28 weeks.

So much for it easing off for second tri :haha: yea I always think 27 weeks for 3rd tri or that is when I start to really think baby will be here soon


----------



## Love4you

Congrats on the baby boy Celtic. You and I are boy making machines! 

Finally had my appt with the fetal specialist this morning.
Baby is completely healthy. Blood flow is perfect and no signs of hydrops.
They're going to follow us for another 2 weeks and then if all is good then we're clear.

Thank you for all the good wishes. I'm so relieved.


----------



## SweetV

Love - that's amazing news!! I hope they give you the all clear!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Congrats on the baby boy Celtic. You and I are boy making machines!
> 
> Finally had my appt with the fetal specialist this morning.
> Baby is completely healthy. Blood flow is perfect and no signs of hydrops.
> They're going to follow us for another 2 weeks and then if all is good then we're clear.
> 
> Thank you for all the good wishes. I'm so relieved.

Yep LOL everyone else around me seems to get girls me beautiful boys whom I would not swap for the world LOL little sad I wont get another chance hubby going for a snip but very happy with what I have I feel lucky :happydance:

I am so glad to hear all went well and baby is looking great that is really good news :happydance::happydance:


----------



## klsltsp

Love that's amazing news!!! what a relief... 2 more weeks :)


----------



## Love4you

Thanks girls! Such a relief!

Now onto names!
My boys are named Nicholas, Matthew, and Gabriel.
I'm leaning towards Lucas for this baby. 
I'm running out of ideas!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Hope that everyone is doing well.. we are chugging right along here aren't we!!!

I'm finishing work at 30 weeks.. so only 24 days of work left!!!! :) crazy!!

Also.. V-day for me today!! yipeeee

Kim


----------



## SweetV

Yay!! Wow 24 days seems like nothing! Are you taking vacation time before mat leave?
V-day for me today as well! Such a huge milestone to pass!


----------



## kwynia

Only 22 weeks here, I forgot Vday was coming up, Yay!! Still one more week until my scan....feeling super impatient. Since I'm a SAHM/Daycare Provider I don't really get maternity leave, gotta work right up to it and probably just a week or two off Daycare after baby gets here.


----------



## klsltsp

Yeah sweet!! 
Yeah I'll be going on sick leave at 30 weeks I have 11 weeks banked so I am going to use it :) told my boss I would still be available but at least I don't have to work. I am also taking 1 week vacation in august. Mat leave will start Nov 2 which is my section date :)

Kwynia only 1 more week Woohoo... wow that's not much time off at all :( how many kiddos do you have home with you? My oldest will be in school and my youngest will still go to daycare :)


----------



## kwynia

I will have 3 kids (one is an infant) part time and my DS (3 yo) all day, DD will be in kindergarten.


----------



## sunshine2014

Happy V days to the ladies yesterday - mine was yesterday as well. She kicked me all night just to make me happy :)


----------



## kwynia

Two more days until my scan and we find out boy or girl. I've been leaning toward girl, simply based on symptoms and cravings. Baby is so active, I feel like I've got a little tasmanian devil in there. DH got some really good kicks last night, a foot kept jabbing out right by my belly button. (He then tried to turn it into a "sensual" belly rub, uh, thanks no thanks :) poor guy)


----------



## CelticNiamh

kwynia said:


> Two more days until my scan and we find out boy or girl. I've been leaning toward girl, simply based on symptoms and cravings. Baby is so active, I feel like I've got a little tasmanian devil in there. DH got some really good kicks last night, a foot kept jabbing out right by my belly button. (He then tried to turn it into a "sensual" belly rub, uh, thanks no thanks :) poor guy)

ooh good luck I found the wait for my scan sooooo long LOL


----------



## kwynia

It will be a day before 23 weeks, so probably the longest wait of anyone I know!!


----------



## SweetV

Wow that does seem like a long wait!

My doctor surprised me this morning with the GTT. Yuck!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> Wow that does seem like a long wait!
> 
> My doctor surprised me this morning with the GTT. Yuck!!

I hope you were fasting or it could give a high reading lol


----------



## SweetV

They told me they were doing it closer to 28 weeks so I had a small coffee with cream this morning. I hope it doesn't mess up the results but they told me they would be in by tomorrow so I should know soon.


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> They told me they were doing it closer to 28 weeks so I had a small coffee with cream this morning. I hope it doesn't mess up the results but they told me they would be in by tomorrow so I should know soon.

I woukd say it might your fasting will be high which cpuld effect the other two hun or if fasting higher they might clas you as borderline so if that happens ask for a repeat just in case :flower:


----------



## CelticNiamh

So sorry for bad typing on my phone :wacko: on the train heading to hospital for my appointment I see them increasing my insulin today my readings have been over my cut off dam it.


----------



## klsltsp

good luck sweet :) I have to do mine between 24 and 25 weeks. They didn't tell me to fast... I don't remember fasting for my other 2... I think they only make you fast with the second longer test..

Celtic.. sorry about them increasing your insulin :(


----------



## SweetV

I don't remember having to fast with DS either but it was pretty long ago so memory is a little fuzzy. They said the results are pretty fast so should be in by today tomorrow at the latest. 

Good luck today Celtic!

Kim is yours coming up in the next few days then?


----------



## CelticNiamh

is the test your talking about the one were you get a fasting blood taken then drink the sugary drink, then every hour for 2 hours have your bloods taken that is the glucose tolerance test which they do advise you Abstain from food for at least eight hours before the scheduled test. You may drink water, but avoid other beverages, as these can interfere with the results.

eating before that could give you a false positive test which you do not want in pregnancy LOL 

or are you talking about the one I see is popular in the US were it is a 2 hour one and depending on that they get you do a GTT ? 

just wondering:flower: , any time I was being given a test for GD I always get a fasting taken then eat or drink the sugary drink and then another blood test 

Thanks for the well wishes ladies my insulin was increased which happens in pregnancy as your insulin resistance worsens with the hormones and growing baby :flower: I am ok with that though I know I am sticking to my GD diet and just glad that the insulin will keep baby healthy and growing at a normal rate :flower: it is all good if not a little hard sometimes


----------



## Embo78

I'm so rubbish at keeping up in here :dohh:

Glad to hear the insulin is keeping lo healthy Niamh :)

Happy V day to all who've passed it :)

I have my gtt next week. I had one with max too and ended up having a funny do. Hoping I deal with it better this time!


----------



## SweetV

Celtic - it is a 1 hour test where they make you drink a glucose drink then take bloods at the hour point. The drink said "Glucose Tolerance Test" across the front. They didn't take bloods before the test though.


----------



## klsltsp

celtic glad that they are able to keep you and baby healthy :) as Sweet said it's just a 1 hr test, no blood work at the beginning, just the drink then bloodwork an hr later. I've read that you shouldn't eat/drink anything 2 hrs leading up to it...

Embo good to hear from you!!! hope you're doing well !

Sweet glad to hear that the results are quick, fingers crossed that you're good I've been trying to figure out when to do it. My doc just gave me the requisition, I just go into the lab whenever I want, he said around 25 weeks, and wants me to do it so that he's got the results at my next apt at 26 weeks. I think I may do it next wednesday... that gives 6 days for the results.


----------



## SweetV

6 days should be more than enough time for the results. Good luck!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks kls. I'm really well thanks! I'm still off sick from work. Not just because of my pelvis (which has actually been great since I stopped working) but because of my mental state. There's lots of things going on at work and I've just felt pushed out so I gave them what they wanted I suppose :shrug:


----------



## CelticNiamh

SweetV said:


> Celtic - it is a 1 hour test where they make you drink a glucose drink then take bloods at the hour point. The drink said "Glucose Tolerance Test" across the front. They didn't take bloods before the test though.

Ah ha :thumbup: I guess they allow for if you have eaten or that when calculating it the numbers after :) they do not use that one here! :) 


I am changing to cloth nappies :happydance: so excited got 2 in the post this morning and I love them supper cute! anyone else use them :happydance::happydance:

I was supper nervous taking my insulin this morning, so far they have been my best readings after meals and needed the least amount of insulin with breakfast! but last yesterday and day before they were very high so my endo upped my insulin! I was scared hoping I would not go to low with the increase but got a lovely number right on target yay 

anyone else suffering with round ligament pain I am not sure if it was all the walking or long time standing yesterday in clinc but I am so akey today, it did happen yesterday as I was walking very fast and got an awful pain in my left side :wacko: it did go but if I feel that side I can feel how tight it is! take it handy today I guess


----------



## Embo78

I've suffered terribly with round ligament pains this pregnancy. It's such a horrible pain too but over after a few seconds! I get mine across the bottom of my bump :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> I've suffered terribly with round ligament pains this pregnancy. It's such a horrible pain too but over after a few seconds! I get mine across the bottom of my bump :(

it is awful mine goes down my leg a little !


----------



## SweetV

I have been getting ligament pain for weeks. It hurts to stand up too quickly or to roll over in bed. It started on the right side and now goes all across to the mid of my ever expanding belly. 

Glad your insulin is doing its job!


----------



## klsltsp

so sweet you get your results yet?

We also have booked a 3-D u/s :) Aug 10 soo excited.


----------



## kwynia

Baby girl on the way for us! :cloud9::pink::pink::pink:
 



Attached Files:







20150729_144416.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## klsltsp

ahhh kwynia!!!! congrats!!!! so happy for you.


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> ahhh kwynia!!!! congrats!!!! so happy for you.

Yay huge congrats on your pink bump :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Embo78

Ahhh congrats kwynia :)


----------



## Love4you

Yay for pink! We needed some more girls in here!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey Love how are you doing? when's your follow up u/s again?


----------



## SweetV

Kim - they said if I didn't hear from them in 48 hours that I was in the clear so I am going to take that as good news!

Congrats on team pink again!!


----------



## 3chords

Congrats kwynia!!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!

Well aren't we just trucking along huh :) the 3rd tri soon!!!

Sweet how have your cervix checks been going? 

Afm not bad just did my sugar test... not bad.. and they are checking my iron levels.

Embo sorry yo hear about your work... really sucks... do you think that you will be back to work before baby comes?

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kim


----------



## SweetV

:hi: Kim - Last week showed a cervix holding strong but starting to funnel when pressure applied (i.e. standing) have another check today to see if it is shortening at all but they stop doing them in 2 weeks. 

Hope your glucose test went well! I get my confirmation of the results today


----------



## klsltsp

Good to hear Sweet. So are you on bed rest then?

I will get my results next week.


----------



## SweetV

not complete. I've been on modified bed rest which is really just taking it easy since they took me off work in June. They said we would discuss it more if there were any changes as the scans continue weekly for another couple of weeks. Once I hit 30 weeks they transfer me to the low risk clinic!! The weekly visits have made second tri go by really fast and I will miss them but I think regular visits become bi-weekly at that point anyways?


----------



## klsltsp

Only a few more weeks then !! good news.

I haven't had a tonne of appointments but am finding that it's flying by too!! And we're just starting to get busy again.. my oldest is trying out for competitive hockey... my youngest will be in skating and swimming... I really hope I don't end up on bed rest!!! :)


----------



## kwynia

yesterday I had the first kick that made me say "ouch" out loud and grab my belly button. :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Kim - my DS is in swimming but it's everyday throughout the summer and it keeps us busy. I'm glad I'm not on total bed rest. It's really hard to sit still for that long. 

kwynia - I can't wait for those as silly as it sounds. Silly anterior placenta and I still can't feel much at all. DH hasn't felt anything and I feel kinda bad for him.


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwwww yay for the baby girl. So exciting. 

Bed rest can be a pain, especially for those who have little ones. My friend was taken off work at 12 weeks and was supposed to remain on bed rest her entire pregnancy. They eventually let her do more, but I can't imagine being on rest for that long. 

Hope everyone is doing well. I agree time is going fairly quickly. I'm finally starting to relax and get very excited to meet this little one. I have an appt this week with my OB, but nothing major. I'm only 25.5 weeks so nothing much going on. Which is good I suppose :)


----------



## Love4you

Glad to hear that everybody is doing so well! Love all the good news!! 

I have been cleared by the maternal fetal specialist as of today. Baby is 100% healthy and was not affected by me getting sick. So relieved!!!

Now onto the diabetic clinic Friday. Here's hoping that I don't need insulin this time. Those 4 time a day finger sticks are sucky!!


----------



## SweetV

Love - that is great news today. Congrats!!


----------



## klsltsp

Love that's amazing news!!! What a relief!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Great news love. You must be so relieved :)


----------



## Love4you

Thanks girls! I feel 200% better. Hopefully we can now just enjoy these pregnancies... And the heartburn, 10000 pee breaks, baby karate chops, etc &#128522;


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies!!

How's everyone doing?

Sweet how are your cervix checks going? you're almost there!!

We had a 3D ultrasound yesterday.. sooo cool!!!

Also saw my ob today, passed GD test, my iron is also good.. which is mind boggling.. but I'm not complaining!! I see him again in 4 weeks, and will have another ultrasound to check the thickness of my uterus wall.. Other than that I've been coughing like crazy for the last week.. my bump hurts:( doc said it's okay for now...

Kim


----------



## kwynia

That's a nice update. Things are going pretty slow and uneventful here, but I'll take it :) We had the 3d ultrasound at my last appointment, but baby was using the placenta as a pillow so it took up half the screen and we didn't really get a good look. She's just squirreling around in there. I've been feeling pretty good too!


----------



## klsltsp

kwynia how cute!! my lo was doing the same thing... using the placenta as a pillow, the tech was really good and was able to maneouver me around to get a couple of good pics... my lo also insists on having her feet in front of her face!!! hahaha nice to hear that you're feeling well.


----------



## SweetV

Awww, snuggled all comfy in there!! 3d ultrasounds are really cool!

Cervix is great! Still over 4.5 cm which is very long for almost 30 weeks. I had a growth scan today and everything is right on track except for the head which is measuring over a week ahead wacko:). My last cervical scan is next week and I transfer into regular care for the rest of my pregnancy :happydance:. They may still continue to monitor me weekly as with my anterior placenta I still feel almost no movement. Ultrasound today showed baby head down with spine facing belly so would explain why I have not felt anything in almost 2 days. 

3rd tri is almost here!!


----------



## Embo78

V so glad your cervix is behaving itself :)

I'm miserable over here ladies. Having the worst cold I've ever had in my life. I've never seen as much snot and I sound like a 40 a day smoker with this hacking cough. I'm pretty sure I have some kind of sinus problem too cos I have such pain in my face. 

On the plus side I'm getting some lovely movements from baby Nando. Some of the kicks were so powerful today my 18 year old daughter jumped out of her skin!! She couldn't believe the strength. Think it freaked her out a bit :haha:


----------



## SweetV

Em that's horrible that you are unwell. Being sick and pregnant when you can't take anything for it is the absolute worst. I hope it clears up soon! 
I'm still so jealous of those kicks!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo oh sorry your feeling so sick you poor thing, if that sinus pain does not go or ease up go to the doctor it can turn in to a infection and you would need antibiotics to clear it I suffer from them and they are so painful :hugs:

I love feeling the movement now getting so much stronger :happydance:

been feeling so tired lately my GD is well under control but I am still feeling the symptoms of being tired and supper thirsty very annoying :dohh::dohh:

anyone bought anymore stuff for baby, I am working on a cloth nappy stash and been trying to get some decent breastfeeding bras! actually I need to get some support ones for now and I so want some nice maternity Jeans I am so over wearing leggings :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks Hun. I am pretty miserable. I've had it a week now and feel just as bad as I did last week :( :( I hope it's gone before I go on holiday next week. 

I've just bought some lovely maternity clothes from the next sale. Jeans reduced to £8 that was £22. They're sooooooo comfy. I got some nice maxi dresses from new look too for my holiday. They're also nice and comfortable which I'll need in 35 deg heat. Eeeek!! Thank goodness the apartment has air con :haha:

I've bought a medala breast pump and a Sophie the giraffe. Still need to get cot, car seat, isofix base and pram. We're sticking with the quinny cos we have all the accessories from Max.


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Embo so sorry that you're feeling so crappy... I have a terrible sounding cough.. but I think it's allergies, I'm very allergic to Ragweed and it's that time of year... mostly since I've been coughing like crazy for a week and I'm still not sick...

Celtic, good to hear all is well!!

We haven't bought much of anything... hahaha I have been given a few things.. I'm finishing work at the end of August, so plan to get what we need then. We are also only buying what we need for the first little while, since our families always struggle on what to get us for Christmas, so anything that we may use as DS gets a bit older we are going to ask for for Christmas! I only have 4 things on our list, a baby monitor, a infant car seat cover (it's cold here in November), a playpen, a diaper bag!


----------



## SweetV

I'm still looking for a car seat cover as well. I have pretty much everything else that I need (I think!). I would like an infant bath still.


----------



## klsltsp

Yes infant bath!! hahaha need that too :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo I nearly pop round to your GP now esp before you go on holidays if your flying you will be in agony if it is not gone! hope your feeling better tomorrow though :hugs:

klsltsp that is a good idea :thumbup:


man I am sooooo tired today :dohh: dragging my self round went out and try some weeding and had to come back in felt to dizzy :dohh:


----------



## Love4you

Hope everybody is doing well. Last trimester!! Yay!!

I'm doing great weight wise but seem to be failing in every other area. I'm now on insulin since my sugars are up.
Plus I really failed my labs, my iron and platelet levels are terrible. If they drop any lower than I'll need a transfusion.
Plus the low iron makes me fell like a 90 year old lady. I almost had to sit during my shower!! And just thinking about working double shifts for the next 12 weeks makes me want to cry &#128546;

Sorry for the whining. Believe it or not this pregnancy has been pretty easy and I can't believe the end is near!

And we're moving house this week so we'll have more room. I haven't bought anything for this baby yet and plan to start once we've unpacked. Shopping &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SweetV

I think shopping is my favourite part of pregnancy!
Good luck with the move and sorry you've been feeling so sluggish. My iron came back very low as well but they want me to try managing it with my diet before intervention.


----------



## kwynia

Sounds like a rough time for you Love, I'll be sending you positive thoughts and strength vibes!!

I've been monitoring my blood sugar levels on my own since I passed the GTT and I've been catching some spikes if I eat a lot of carbs (DQ blizzard, 2 bowls of cocoa crispies for lunch :dohh:) but if I get a walk in after I'll stay in the safety zone. So, I'm guessing the borderline GD diagnosis probably coming for me soon. However, I'm thankful for the additional monitoring I will receive and hopefully it won't cause any complications.


----------



## Ladybirdgb

I have had that familiar feeling since going to see the consultant I was showing signs of being very fertile and I have given it as long as I can to test what do you think
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Here is the piccy inverted I tried to upload in the last post
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## kwynia

I see it, looks like a bfp to me! Congrats :)


----------



## Ladybirdgb

Just tried a clear blue divi but think it was to early plus no hold as gave a negative will keep testing fingers crossed tho &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## SweetV

The FRER's look positive to me!!
Congrats


----------



## CelticNiamh

good luck I can see a faint line :) :flower:


----------



## Embo78

Defo bfp Hun x


----------



## Ladybirdgb

It's real

Got to contact my consultant on Tuesday will be having scans every two weeks from six weeks until twenty weeks viability scan on aspirin as of today omg ladies I can't believe how quickly this has happened xxxxx:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CelticNiamh

ah congrats I can feel your excitement:hugs:


how is everyone else doing! can you believe it is the third trimester all ready we are on the last leg so to speak of the journey:flower:

my last scan showed a lot of fluid around baby, they are not worried about it at the minute but if it still the same or worse at my 33 week scan they will go from there I assume it will just mean closer monitoring hopefully it evens it self out!


----------



## kwynia

So happy for you Lady :hugs:

Things are going pretty smooth here, I had a day of worrisome little movement last tuesday, i was just under 27 weeks, but she came back kicking strong in the evening, I think she was just in a weird position. Doctor appt. last friday, everything is good, retaking my GD at next appt in 3 weeks. I've been self monitoring and peaking around 140/150 an hour after a meal if I indulge in some extra sweets, but doc said just pay attention to the 2 hour number....so, we'll see.

We picked a name (It's a mashup of our middle names Allen+Molly=Ally) and then two days later some of our close friends had a baby girl and named her Alexandra "Ali"....smh....this happened with our son too....so annoying (the situation, not the couple, they had no idea), but I'm over it :) Our name is our name and that's what it's going to be.


----------



## SweetV

Congrats again Lady! 

Celtic - I hope the next scan shows normal fluid levels. 

Katie - It's always the way with names isn't it. They say the longer you wait to have children the harder it is to find a name that isn't already taken or somebody that one of the parents doesn't like


----------



## Love4you

Congrats LB! So happy for you and I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!

Love the name Ally, esp how you and hubby put it together. Totally adorable. 
We chose Lucas William and my mom tells me repeatedly that she hates it. I don't care. My baby, my choice! You can never win. 

I had extra fluid with my last pregnancy. They monitor more with ultrasounds. Plus it's super uncomfy to be so swollen. Good luck!

My diabetic numbers have been sucky. I'm now on insulin twice a day and the Dr just keeps upping the dose. Last pregnancy I took insulin 4 times a day so I'm thinking that will happen soon. Ah well.

Been taking iron 3 times a day for low hemoglobin (hello constipation!) but it's not working. Plus I still have low platelets so now I get to see a hematologist too. Yay me. 

Plus my 3 non stress tests a week start soon. My bosses told me to go out on leave since my schedule is so crazy. But it would all be unpaid. So no idea how I'll figure this all out. 

Glad everybody is doing well. The end is near!!


----------



## kwynia

I love the name Lucas. DH is a big star wars fan so he thinks if we used that name everyone would think baby was named after george lucas or luke skywalker. lol


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Congrats LB! So happy for you and I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!
> 
> Love the name Ally, esp how you and hubby put it together. Totally adorable.
> We chose Lucas William and my mom tells me repeatedly that she hates it. I don't care. My baby, my choice! You can never win.
> 
> I had extra fluid with my last pregnancy. They monitor more with ultrasounds. Plus it's super uncomfy to be so swollen. Good luck!
> 
> My diabetic numbers have been sucky. I'm now on insulin twice a day and the Dr just keeps upping the dose. Last pregnancy I took insulin 4 times a day so I'm thinking that will happen soon. Ah well.
> 
> Been taking iron 3 times a day for low hemoglobin (hello constipation!) but it's not working. Plus I still have low platelets so now I get to see a hematologist too. Yay me.
> 
> Plus my 3 non stress tests a week start soon. My bosses told me to go out on leave since my schedule is so crazy. But it would all be unpaid. So no idea how I'll figure this all out.
> 
> Glad everybody is doing well. The end is near!!


I hear you on the GD :hugs: my insulin been increased if not every week every second week, 7 injections a day and with a dam cold the last few days I am either high or to low :growlmad: grrrr so annoying! GD does kick up a notch around now though and again at about 33 weeks or there abouts our insulin resistance gets worse!

I have excess fluid around baby this time, not related to my GD as it is well controlled well so my HBA1c says :happydance: I will have another scan at 33 weeks and I guess go from there if fluid is still high I am hoping it evens out though :) 

I think Lucas is lovely, no one will care once baby here so ignore them! hope the stress test all go well and you get the iron levels sorted


----------



## SweetV

I like the name as well. My in laws had something to say about both of my kids names and keep asking me to keep it more "traditional". I hope things work out for you love but at least the end is in sight!

Katie - my DH is a HUGE star wars fanatic as well

Celtic - I hope your 33 week scan shows normal fluid levels.


----------



## Love4you

My boys all voted YES on Lucas as they are all Star Wars fans. Me, not so much. But it's still cute! 
I really don't understand why anybody feels they get to comment rudely on a name? If you don't like it, fake it. 

Anybody else have names yet? I promise to love them all.


----------



## SweetV

We have settled on Ronan. My DS's name is Gaelic as well and my DH was dead set on it. I have come to love it. My in laws HATE it. My mother's reaction "you are actually going to name him that?!" but she has also come around (probably since I called her upset when my in laws yelled at me for giving both my kids horrible names - in front of DS no less). 
Sigh... I'm with you, people should just smile and say "that's lovely" no matter what their thoughts are. Parents do put a lot of thought into it. 
If there is a next time I'm not saying anything until after the birth certificate is signed.


----------



## Love4you

I love Ronan. I actually have 2 friends who have used that name and I've never heard anybody making fun.
People can suck sometimes. Since we're doing all the baby growing they can just leave their opinion elsewhere.


----------



## SweetV

^Agreed!


----------



## klsltsp

people are crazy sometimes!!! I love Ronan :)

Sweet have you had your 30 week cervix check yet? are you now no longer high risk?

Love I can't imagine what's wrong with Lucas... hahaha

So sorry to hear about you ladies having GD problems!! that stinks!!!

AFM not a whole lot going on... over the last week I've found walking to be quite difficult, to be honest I feel like I've dropped, and I am having lots of pains in my whoha.... also lots of BH... I see the doc next week where the will measure the thickness of my uterus wall.. I'm not sure what's going to happen... I'm not sure what's "too thin"... I'm petrified that they are going to admit me for a couple of weeks... fingers crossed!!!

Hope everyone else is doing fantastic!!!

Kim


----------



## kwynia

I have been waddling and having tons of BH too.


----------



## SweetV

Apparently last week was my last cervical check which is good news. I had a growth scan today and they are not going to let me into low risk care yet. I still feel very little movement with this silly anterior placenta and was at L&D last week as I hadn't felt anything in over 24 hours. Ultrasound shows a happy baby which puts my mind at rest but it would be nice to be able to do regular kick counts. 

I hope your lining is in range with what they are looking for!


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> people are crazy sometimes!!! I love Ronan :)
> 
> Sweet have you had your 30 week cervix check yet? are you now no longer high risk?
> 
> Love I can't imagine what's wrong with Lucas... hahaha
> 
> So sorry to hear about you ladies having GD problems!! that stinks!!!
> 
> AFM not a whole lot going on... over the last week I've found walking to be quite difficult, to be honest I feel like I've dropped, and I am having lots of pains in my whoha.... also lots of BH... I see the doc next week where the will measure the thickness of my uterus wall.. I'm not sure what's going to happen... I'm not sure what's "too thin"... I'm petrified that they are going to admit me for a couple of weeks... fingers crossed!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing fantastic!!!
> 
> Kim

oh good luck Kim hope it is thick enough that is causes no problems :hugs:


we are still thinking of names :haha: but I think I over did the walking yesterday and I am feeling it today think all the house work I had planned for today will have to wait my body says nooooooo 

I am also feeling BH and sometimes low pressure in pelvis think this baby moves down and back up again a lot :haha:

had my insulin adjusted and they lowered my breakfast ones but increased the lunch one all the others are the same 

hope everyone is having a good day! :flower:


----------



## 3chords

SweetV, people are nuts! Ronan is great, it was our #2 choice and if we have another boy we will go with that.

I was also diagnosed with GD at 25 weeks and some change so I have been on a strict diet for the last 6 weeks. My numbers are excellent so no insulin (yet anyway). It was really hard in the beginning getting used to eating so differently. I go to the endocrinology clinic once a week and will be doing a growth scan next week and then every other week after that.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hey ladies. Hope you are all doing well. Niamh, you're so right...we are so close! 

I booked my c section today, it will be on November 10. I'm so excited and relieved to have a date. I put it in all of my calendars lol. 

Nothing to report here (yet), I've been pretty great since my nausea/dry heaves went away at 23 weeks. I'm waiting for the other shoe to drop, but for now I'm enjoying every minute!!!!!!! Just around 10 weeks left :)


----------



## klsltsp

Sweet good news on your cervix check.. sorry that anterior placenta is giving you such a hard time!!!

Congrats on the date sunshine!!

Oh and I meant to say that we have picked our little girls name... Victoria Isobel...


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp said:


> Sweet good news on your cervix check.. sorry that anterior placenta is giving you such a hard time!!!
> 
> Congrats on the date sunshine!!
> 
> Oh and I meant to say that we have picked our little girls name... Victoria Isobel...


Lovely name :)


----------



## klsltsp

Oh and tomorrow is my last day of work :) I am taking 8 weeks of sick leave... then my scheduled c-section on Nov 2!!! Crazy!!!


----------



## Love4you

Love the name Victoria. Very regal :)
And congrats on the maternity leave.

My OB just cut my hours from 32 to 16. I was working double shifts twice a week but no more.
Unfortunately that means half pay which is sucky. I was hoping to get Christmas shopping done early before baby comes but I don't know now.

Scheduled for induction on 11/9. I'm ready!


----------



## SweetV

Happy last day of work Kim and Victoria is my step daughters name!

Sunshine and Love - wow on having those dates already!


----------



## Love4you

My OB won't let you go over 39 weeks with insulin dependent gestational diabetes.
However if there are a lot of unplanned deliveries that day than I get bumped. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Well had an ultrasound today to check my uterus wall thickness... good news is it's behaving, it's still 3.7 mm thick... so no concerns yet, still planning for section at 38 weeks - Nov 2. As of today they estimated her weight at 3 lbs 12 oz!! not bad for 30 weeks!! Baby was also head down and has dropped which explains the pressure/pain I have been having. My cervix was crazy long so that's good too!

Bad news is that my bp was up a little, so he checked my urine and there was some protein.. 1+ reading, so did some bloodwork to establish a baseline. I had pre-eclampsia in my first pregnancy... so hopefully this doesn't progress.

Hope the rest of you are all doing well!!

Kim


----------



## CelticNiamh

great news on the good scan and I really hope BP behaves and no more protein:flower:


----------



## kwynia

Glad your uterus wall looks good and hope the pre-e stays away. Doesn't seem like long now. 

My girl has been going bonkers lately, I posted a video over in my journal of the "bag of eels" I have under my skin. Otherwise, all seems to be going well thus far :)


----------



## SweetV

Glad the measurements for the baby are looking good Kim! I hope the protein levels out and pre-e stays away. 

Katie - that's so sweet. It's nice when they move around a lot. My little man was all over the place the other day and has gone a little quieter now.


----------



## kwynia

She has her quiet days too, they make me crazy!


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies kwynia that's awesome bag if eels... lol my little one isoving lots too jut never that dramatic. .. anterior placenta had been hard for that. She has quiet days or days when I am so busy that I can't remember if I have felt her move. . Then I confess I use my doppler and I am all good :)

It's crazy how close things are.. I see all of the Halloween stuff out and it is making realize how close we are!!! My section is 2 days after Halloween. .. imagine when all of the Christmas stuff comes out!!!


----------



## SweetV

Kim - anterior placenta here too and with my doppler now sometimes I'm not sure if it's placenta or baby. He has been awfully quiet today but when I lay down I can feel him. More like gentle rolls now though and I have to have my hand on my stomach. No solid kicks. 
I'm driving myself a little crazy about it and will do a good kick count when DS goes to bed.


----------



## klsltsp

ahh Sweet sorry that he's giving you such a hard time!! me too more rolls and/or stretches than anything. It was nice to have the ultrasound today so the tech was able to tell me how she's lying... she has dropped and is back out so I feel her hands down in my pelvis and then she told me where her bum is... 

Good luck on your kick count.


----------



## SweetV

A successful kick count! I think he has turned around and his bum is facing my front. That's why I can just feel weird hard spots when I push my hand down. When I was laying down I feel weird jabs towards my back (kidney shots! what a kid!!). Feeling a little better

Kim - Where is her bum?!


----------



## klsltsp

Good news on the kick count sweet!!

Her bum is high on my right side so she said I should be feeling her feet on my bottom right and then her hands down low. It is exactly what I have been feeling. Her bum I feel stretching if that makes sense?


----------



## SweetV

it does. That's kind of what I have been feeling. Good that baby is in position (although technically it could still change). I'm very hopeful that they stay that way.


----------



## klsltsp

I'm having a c-section anyways, so my ob is not overly concerned about position, but it's nice that she's in the right place. I have a large fibroid near my cervix, so it gets to a point where it's hard for them to turn... that's what stalled me on my first DS, he was "sunny side up" as my doc says hahaha

Sweet do you have any more u/s? Mine didn't mention yesterday.. so definitely not for my next apt in 2 weeks, but maybe the one at 34 weeks..


----------



## SweetV

I have another on the 22nd. I'm not sure if I will have any more after that as I thought the last one was my last.


----------



## 3chords

SweetV are they still measuring your cervix at these ultrasounds?

I forgot to ask whether they measured mine but I think she probably didn't bother doing anything other than baby's size measurements and fluid.


----------



## SweetV

Only abdominal ultrasounds which are not a good indicator of cervical length and they no longer do length with pressure. I would have to push on my stomach as hard as I could to see if the cervix was funnelling with pressure applied to it, I guess it mimics gravity. After 34 weeks they deliver within 24 hours if your water breaks so next goal is 32 then 34 then term (holy moly under 6 weeks!!). 
With my luck I'll be 42 weeks and begging to be induced lol.


----------



## Love4you

I'm just going to be whiny for a minute. I'm 99.9% that this will be my last baby and so I'm TRYING to savor it all. 
But, I have gestational diabetes and have to go to the clinic every Friday. They up my insulin every time too. 
And because of the diabetes I have NSTs twice a week. They only last 30 min but I have to bring my 2 year old. It's hard to entertain her while I'm strapped to monitors. 
Plus my regular OB appt every week,
Now because my hemoglobin is so low they want me to go for IV iron infusions. 
I'm just getting so fed up with all of it. It's overwhelming and time consuming and expensive!
I want baby boy to be healthy so of course I just keep going but it just seems never ending. 
Plus I feel bad dragging my 2 year old to a bazillion dr appts every week. 
On a happier note, baby is measuring 50th % and about 4 pounds at last ultrasound so everybody is very happy. 

I hope you ladies are having less eventful pregnancies!


----------



## CelticNiamh

mine is just as eventful as yours Love4you :wacko: only I seem a little luckier as I do not need to attend clinic every week as I can ring in my numbers or we have a form we can fill them out on line but my insulin is adjusted twice a week now, but they are being so strict on my numbers it really making it hard work finding what foods I can eat which I am sure you are the same! 
then they are worried about fluid around baby it was to high at last scan, I have another at 33 weeks to check that and baby size 

had a crazy day blood sugars wise today, had a bad hypo just after breakfast just before I needed to check blood sugars after eating, rang my midwife as they been well above target prior to this, she was concerned and if they had of stayed low they were going to bring me in :dohh: but it must of been a blip because they were fine for the rest of the day and have gone high again this evening even with more insulin :dohh:


big hugs to you :hugs: and at least we know it is so worth it in the end, I am trying to enjoy because like you this is my last baby worrying over GD and excess fluid is making me want it to be November all ready so I can see baby and know he is ok


----------



## kwynia

Oh my goodness love, that sounds like a lot to handle, don't feel bad for complaining, there's still plenty of time inbetween the chaos to savor some special moments.


----------



## 3chords

Love, I'm sorry it's so overwhelming. I definitely feel for you as I also have gestational diabetes and have to go to the diabetes clinic every Tuesday morning and also have growth scans every other Thursday, this in addition to my OB appt. I also have thrombophilia so I have an obstetric hematologist...and I'm still working and doing this around my job, it's a bit of a nightmare really.

But I feel like we'll forget all about it when we have the bundles in our arms in a few weeks. :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

3chords and love4you its such a pity ob and endo are not all in one clinic I feel for you both with so many appointments

My clinic is on a tuesdsy and I see midwifes, OB and endcroligist I'm lucky I think <3 

Wont be to long now before we have our little ones in our arms xx


----------



## Love4you

Oh my goodness! We're all a hot mess in here!!! 
These babies owe us some pretty fantastic Mother's Day gifts for forever &#10084;&#65039;
I can't believe we're in the final stretch. At least we won't be bored with all of our 8000 appts.


----------



## SweetV

Agreed!

I don't have GD but have had weekly appts since 22 weeks, now biweekly until 36 when they go back to weekly and the office is 40 min to 1hr from my house. 
I'm sorry you are all suffering with GD. It seems to be a lot more common now than it was in years past. 
As difficult as PARL is alone now there are extra struggles to keep us on our toes.


----------



## kwynia

I know they have lowered the levels twice in the past five years. Some say its so doctors can increase billing and c-sections. But I believe that if they can catch more cases like mine, that are borderline, they can hopefully reduce risk of future diabetes complications for moms and babies.


----------



## SweetV

I totally agree!


----------



## 3chords

Yes, they lowered the levels a couple of times. My endocrinologist told me that because she is "so old", according to her I don't have GDM but glucose tolerance impairment, except that under Canadian guidelines that "doesn't exist anymore" so now I have GDM. I think there are some studies that showed that even borderline women benefit from diet restriction so maybe that's what drove them to change the numbers.

I'm off to the diabetes clinic (go Tuesday mornings), it's honestly become such a drag.


----------



## SweetV

Only a few weeks left of the clinics!

I guess it makes sense that they changed the guidelines as I believe GD can be a precursor to other heath issues for baby and it forces us to take a look at our diets primitively.


----------



## CelticNiamh

3chords my clinic is on a Tuesday as well :) only for the minute I don't have to go every week I update my numbers on google drive 

I woke up feeling so awful coughing high temperature not sure if its flu or chest infection think I will go to the doctor later to be sure my blood suagrs are behaving though so that is good


----------



## SweetV

Sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope it clears up for you soon!


----------



## 3chords

I went and all is well with my numbers so now I only have ONE more visit left in 2 weeks. Yaaay!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies

Sorry to hear so many of you are having trouble with pesky blood sugar levels!! only a few more weeks.

celtic hope you are feeling better soon!!

AFM things are good... blood pressure is acting up a little but not terribly at this point... I have another check next week on my uterus wall thickness.. other than that time is flying..we're soo busy hahaha I'm soo happy that I'm not working... not at the office anyways, I have my work computer and blackberry here and am helping out and responding as needed but it's so much nicer than having to be in the office.

Kim


----------



## kwynia

How exciting it is to get close to the end of this pregnancy. She's rolling around in my tummy right now, I can tell she's been putting weight on and the bump is getting pretty heavy.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Thanks SweetV and klsltsp hopefully I feel better tomorrow :flower: hubby is taking the day off which is great 

blood sugars are high before dinner but I was expecting them to do that when I am feeling so crap, just going to keep a close eye on them :flower:

3chords that is great about your appointment :happydance: one more appointment whoo hoo so close now really 

klsltsp hope blood pressure behaves and scar remains good :hugs:


----------



## sunshine2014

SO close to the end!!!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Yes, we're all waddling toward victory! ;)


----------



## CelticNiamh

wow so close now! it feels so strange :haha:

I was sure baby had turned head down over the weekend! nope kicks in delicate places today :haha:


----------



## Embo78

Me too Niamh. I thought he'd gone back head down but nooooo! Getting lovely kicks to the cervix right now :haha:

I reeeeeally don't want a c section so I'm hoping the little monkey turns back to head down sharpish :)

We're so close ladies. Getting excited :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Me too Niamh. I thought he'd gone back head down but nooooo! Getting lovely kicks to the cervix right now :haha:
> 
> I reeeeeally don't want a c section so I'm hoping the little monkey turns back to head down sharpish :)
> 
> We're so close ladies. Getting excited :)

I know, me neither but we still have time and not being our first it should be easy for them to turn I hope 

I am trying spinning babies and bouncing on my ball hopefully it works quick


----------



## Embo78

Hubby is blowing up my ball for me when he gets home from work (he's lost the pump!!) so I'll get on that too later on :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Hope your babies turn ladies. That's so nervewracking I'm sure. 

Countdown is on. I feel like I have so much to do!!! Still need a car seat :S


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Hope your babies turn ladies. That's so nervewracking I'm sure.
> 
> Countdown is on. I feel like I have so much to do!!! Still need a car seat :S


nearly 36 weeks sunshine yay :thumbup: 

I nearly have my baby bag packed so happy with that! just finishing washing some stuff and then pack that in as well!! 

my little guy still breech today still kicking me down low :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

I really need to get my hospital bag packed. I'm so unprepared! I'm just feeling so overwhelmed by it all. You'd think this was my first baby, not my fifth :dohh:


----------



## Embo78

Oh my. Just realised I'm in the last box of my ticker!! Scary! :haha:


----------



## Love4you

I feel like I should just move into my hospital. So many appts!
Tues-NST, OB visit, ultrasound
Wed-hematologist for iron infusion
Friday-NST, diabetic clinic 

Fasting blood sugar still not where they want it so they keep upping my insulin. It's crazy. Must be working as baby is 53% and est 5.15oz at this point. 

Also had a few contractions and sick tummy yesterday. OB checked and I'm 2cm dilated and 50% effaced. Baby isn't engaged yet.

Induction in 27 more days! So excited!!

I still need diapers and baby bathtub and baby wash. Not too bad. 

The end is near ladies!!


----------



## SweetV

I can't believe how close we all are!!
I've had baby's bag packed for a few weeks but am struggling to get mine done. 

I scheduled my induction today for November 8th!!


----------



## Love4you

My induction is the 9th because they won't do them on weekends.
Lucky girl!


----------



## SweetV

My doctors are both on call that day so it worked perfectly. I also love that it is on the weekend and easier for me to find somebody for DS.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Embo78 said:


> Oh my. Just realised I'm in the last box of my ticker!! Scary! :haha:


may be that makes us so laid back with getting ready :haha: 

whoo hoo for last box so cool!!

wont be long before we all meet our babies!

anyone else have rib pain! mine were so sore last night :wacko:

baby still breech as well, better be turned for my next scan


----------



## SweetV

I've been doing some reading on induction and natural labours and was wondering if anybody has tried or has an opinion on evening primrose oil or raspberry leaf tea? Can I do both from 36 weeks on? My labour with DS was very short (6 hours from first contraction to holding baby) and my hospital is an hour away (plus having to get DS to my parents - 10 minutes in the other direction) which is why they suggested the induction. I'm still interested in making it as natural as possible as I hear horror stories about induction. 

I have to admit it is nice to actually have a date to count down to. He will be here by the 8th! I am determined it will be before though.


----------



## Love4you

I tried the EPO with my last pregnancy. It didn't put me into labor or cause contractions. I was 75% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated when I went in for my scheduled induction. Because of that they were able to break my water and start the process without needing any other interventions. 
I'm not sure if it was coincidental or not. But I do remember losing lots of plug after I started it.
I used it vaginally. And I'm def trying it again this time.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> I tried the EPO with my last pregnancy. It didn't put me into labor or cause contractions. I was 75% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated when I went in for my scheduled induction. Because of that they were able to break my water and start the process without needing any other interventions.
> I'm not sure if it was coincidental or not. But I do remember losing lots of plug after I started it.
> I used it vaginally. And I'm def trying it again this time.

I might try that, esp as I might be induced at 38 weeks :dohh:


----------



## sunshine2014

Niamh....you may be induced at 38 weeks? That's the same week as me, right? November 9-13. We may truly be bump buddies, and baby delivery buddies. 

BUT...I know that's not what you want, so I hope for your sake it doesn't happen <3


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Niamh....you may be induced at 38 weeks? That's the same week as me, right? November 9-13. We may truly be bump buddies, and baby delivery buddies.
> 
> BUT...I know that's not what you want, so I hope for your sake it doesn't happen <3

Yep I may be its ok what ever is best for baby at this point, I am really feeling so uncomfortable with lower back pain and round ligament pain down my right side even down the top of my leg. Then rib pain and feeling short of breath all I think related to the excess fluid and my short height 

Have had a rest so pain has eased off thankfully kinda wish I had an appointment this week rather than waiting till 36 weeks . I can always go to my own doctor though


----------



## LunaBean

Im so grumpy and impatientttt


----------



## CelticNiamh

LunaBean said:


> Im so grumpy and impatientttt

I feel you :hugs: nearly there though


----------



## Embo78

Me too! I think my husband is going to leave me. I'm unbearable right now :haha:


----------



## sunshine2014

Awwww lol, sorry ladies that made me laugh. I feel like that too sometimes though. Mostly at night when I can't move myself around in bed without needing a hoist. Physically, I feel best in the mornings and early afternoon...then it all goes down hill. I mostly just wanted to be able to bend over again, and pick things up off the floor. 

BUT....soon!!! We are almost there!!!!!!!!!!!

I still don't have any BH or anything. But I AM getting super impatient.


----------



## CelticNiamh

sunshine2014 said:


> Awwww lol, sorry ladies that made me laugh. I feel like that too sometimes though. Mostly at night when I can't move myself around in bed without needing a hoist. Physically, I feel best in the mornings and early afternoon...then it all goes down hill. I mostly just wanted to be able to bend over again, and pick things up off the floor.
> 
> BUT....soon!!! We are almost there!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I still don't have any BH or anything. But I AM getting super impatient.


yes bending over I just can not do it either any more :haha: 

I say you are having BH hun, you do not notice them on your first baby :thumbup:

my BH are strong sometimes, I have to breath through them :haha: nothing worse having one when you need to wee


----------



## kwynia

CelticNiamh said:


> sunshine2014 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww lol, sorry ladies that made me laugh. I feel like that too sometimes though. Mostly at night when I can't move myself around in bed without needing a hoist. Physically, I feel best in the mornings and early afternoon...then it all goes down hill. I mostly just wanted to be able to bend over again, and pick things up off the floor.
> 
> BUT....soon!!! We are almost there!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I still don't have any BH or anything. But I AM getting super impatient.
> 
> 
> yes bending over I just can not do it either any more :haha:
> 
> *I say you are having BH hun, you do not notice them on your first baby* :thumbup:
> 
> my BH are strong sometimes, I have to breath through them :haha: nothing worse having one when you need to weeClick to expand...

I totally agree, the first time I had no idea until I was in labor how many BH I had been having.

I'm having tons this time around, mostly in the evening or when I'm grocery shopping. :shrug:


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I have soo many braxton hicks and I totally agree they're worse when you have to pee omg lol 34 days or less for me &#128525;


----------



## klsltsp

lol ladies glad to hear that I am not the only one who's got little to no patience :haha:

AFM well they have moved up my c-section until monday oct 26!! I'll be 37+1. I ended up at the hospital on Monday since I had a real contraction, which I am not allowed to have... my uterus wall on monday was only 3.4mm on Wednesday it was 2.6 mm the doctor said the limit was 2.0 mm so I am on bedrest until Monday.. then she comes out!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

klsltsp oooh take it easy so :hugs: hope all goes well Monday eek 4 more sleeps :happydance:


----------



## kwynia

klsltsp said:


> lol ladies glad to hear that I am not the only one who's got little to no patience :haha:
> 
> AFM well they have moved up my c-section until monday oct 26!! I'll be 37+1. I ended up at the hospital on Monday since I had a real contraction, which I am not allowed to have... my uterus wall on monday was only 3.4mm on Wednesday it was 2.6 mm the doctor said the limit was 2.0 mm so I am on bedrest until Monday.. then she comes out!!

How exciting!!


----------



## sunshine2014

Really? I wish I knew what they felt like....I don't feel anything.


----------



## klsltsp

Thanks ladies :)

Sunshine I had no idea... and this is my 3rd! My first I only had back labour, my second I didn't labour at all... the doc told me, that my stomach tightening, and having cramping at the same time for more than about 45 seconds was a "real" contraction... lol for me this 1 contraction was much more painful than all of he other braxton hicks and cramping that I have been having..

Good luck!


----------



## kwynia

My BH contractions feel like baby is stretching or pushing out and sometimes it's really short, but other times lasts for minutes so it hard to really say for sure because they can feel so different each time. And baby is usually moving around during these too, she doesn't like being squished! When my "real" contractions started it feels more like cramps that start repeating, with DD I noticed I was waking up about every 45 minutes all night and by the morning they were getting close together. The tightening didn't start until they were close together.


----------



## sunshine2014

Hmmm...okay well I have had a bunch of times where it felt like she was pressing her back out along the top of my belly button. Not painful, but just felt like she was giving a big stretch.... Maybe that was it?


----------



## kwynia

I would say probably was BH :) that's really what they feel like to me anyway. I noticed more and earlier with each successive pregnancy.


----------



## SweetV

My beautiful, tiny rainbow is here!
Ronan Orion was born on October 21st after a short induction. My growth scan showed increased oxygen in the brain which is a sign of fetal distress and they induced same day. I had an almost perfect birth 7 hours from start to finish, 3 pushes (I say "almost" as I had 2 failed epidurals). We are still in hospital as he is considered a premie (born at 36+6 so only by 1 day) and he is a lot smaller than they thought he was (born at 5lbs 12oz and has dropped to 5lb 4oz), but he is healthy and if he passes his carseat test we will be going home tomorrow. My placenta is very small and missing a big piece so they think it was starting to fail. 

Hang in there ladies.... the end is in sight!
 



Attached Files:







12143179_10154856561937837_3557269285811241269_n-2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kwynia

Congrats again V! He's a doll <3


----------



## klsltsp

ahhhh Sweet, he's perfect!!!! congrats!!!!!


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations again V. He really is beautiful :) :)


----------



## sunshine2014

Oh my goodness. He is TOOO precious. Congratulations <3 And love his name.


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congratulations hes adorable&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## kwynia

Had an ob visit today. I've been having stronger BH contractions with some cramping and lower pressure like real labor contractions. Doc says if I go into labor early we won't stop it and I have to go in for twice a week NST from here on out.


----------



## klsltsp

kwynia.. that's what I've been having for about 3-4 weeks now... for me the cramping/BH hasn't been impacting my cervix. I had one major one sunday evening last week that lasted 2 mins and was significantly more painful than the others... they said that was a "real" contraction.

Does your doc think that you will go early?


----------



## 3chords

Congrats Sweet V! He is such a little cutie pie!!


----------



## kwynia

He didn't say one way or the other, I don't have any risk factors for preterm labor and both my kids were after their due dates (+4 and +1) but I'm pretty sure I'm starting the nst earlier this time .


----------



## CelticNiamh

congrats Sweet V :flower:


----------



## Love4you

Congratulations Sweet V.
Such a beautiful boy. Hope you're both doing ok. 

Final countdown ladies. 2 weeks on Monday til my induction!! 2-3cm dilated. I'm thinking it'll be a quick induction. Fingers crossed!


----------



## klsltsp

Hey ladies 

Well Victoria Isobel is here :) she weighed in at 8 lbs 12 oz!!! Not bad for 37+11!!!! Things were a little eventful but all is well now. I will fill in soon.

Kim


----------



## Embo78

Aw we have another rainbow :) congratulations lovely :) :) :)


----------



## kwynia

Congrats Kim!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3chords

Congratulations! Great name as well!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Congratulations&#128525;&#128149;


----------



## CelticNiamh

yay congratulations :hugs:


I had a scan today baby is a chunky little monkey big baby :) estimated at 8 pounds I nearly fainted! :haha:

so back on the 10th for another scan and induction that week as well, there is a ? mark over if it would be a section which I do not want at all, I would at least like to try and deliver myself so now it is all action go to sit on a ball and hopefully get this baby head down in my pelvis and hoping he does not take a huge growth spurt between now and then!


----------



## Love4you

Congrats Kim! Hope you and your princess are doing well! 

And Celtic, my last baby I had GD as well. She was predicted over 10lbs via ultrasound and they told me I needed a c-section. I declined as I vaginally delivered a 9.11 baby boy.
She ended up only being 7.15.
So remember that ultrasound measurements are guesstimates and don't let them pressure you. 
Good luck!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Congrats Kim! Hope you and your princess are doing well!
> 
> And Celtic, my last baby I had GD as well. She was predicted over 10lbs via ultrasound and they told me I needed a c-section. I declined as I vaginally delivered a 9.11 baby boy.
> She ended up only being 7.15.
> So remember that ultrasound measurements are guesstimates and don't let them pressure you.
> Good luck!

I wont, I will say no to a section, I will go with induction as I know my body will cope with that ! my biggest baby was 10 pounds 2 onz so I know I can do that for sure! I am hoping they are a little off and more along the lines of 8 pounds 9 or there about's but even 9 or over I can do that! 

my worry is them saying well baby is not engaged but has to be delivered I will ask for a trail of labor for that no straight to section for me! I would have one if baby health was at risk 

I trust my body and baby we can do this :flower:


----------



## Love4you

Absolutely! And I'll keep my fingers crossed that our GD babies are under 9 lbs and easy deliveries! They owe us after all those needles!!!


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Absolutely! And I'll keep my fingers crossed that our GD babies are under 9 lbs and easy deliveries! They owe us after all those needles!!!


yep they do! :winkwink: are they going to induce you as well, do you have an idea when


----------



## Love4you

Yep, getting induced nov 9th. My OB doesn't like to go over 39 weeks with insulin controlled GD. 
I sooooo wish it was 38 weeks. I'm ready to be done! 
I'm sure everybody in here is feeling the same! 

This is my last baby and I really wanted to go into labor naturally but I'm always over due. So this will be pitocin baby #4. Plus he's posterior. I'm def getting the epidural! 

Any induction date for you?


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Yep, getting induced nov 9th. My OB doesn't like to go over 39 weeks with insulin controlled GD.
> I sooooo wish it was 38 weeks. I'm ready to be done!
> I'm sure everybody in here is feeling the same!
> 
> This is my last baby and I really wanted to go into labor naturally but I'm always over due. So this will be pitocin baby #4. Plus he's posterior. I'm def getting the epidural!
> 
> Any induction date for you?

check out spinning babies there is a move to turn baby round :winkwink: no date yet, I am back on the 10th for a scan and to book induction for the next available day but yea it will be that week for sure :flower:

same as you as well drip, waters broken probably epidural and baby soon after that :) so we will be with in a day or two of each other


----------



## SweetV

Congrats Kim!!

Yay for Rainbows....


----------



## Love4you

Less than a week to go! The wait is killing meeeee!!

Had false labor again last night. The midwives said it's more common when you've had a few babies. I was excited for an hour then they went away. And I was ready, everything was shaved and toes were painted. 
Darn contractions keep going away. (Sigh)


----------



## SweetV

Love - you are so close! False labour doesn't sound like fun but at least you know your body is getting ready!


----------



## kwynia

I've got to wait until the end of the month......I'm getting very impatient as well. Get my cervix checked tomorrow for the first time. I don't really think it's necessary, but I'm "geriatric" so I get extra special attentions :)


----------



## Love4you

I feel like a little kid waiting for Xmas. Though Santa is much nicer than pitocin!!

Ha, I'm geriatric too. I'm scheduled for a cervical check and sweep tomorrow morning. My OB's swear I'll be in labor every time. So far it's failed 4/4. But maybe 5th time is the charm?

Fun for us both in the morning &#128521;


----------



## sunshine2014

I have my c section booked for ONE week today. It feels surreal, but I'm still looking for every sign possible that she's coming early. Anyways, 7 days will fly by so that's okay! My body just wants to play tricks on me. 

Last night I had nausea, back pain and BH on and off. I tossed and turned a ton as well because she was doing major kung fu in there.... OUCH.


----------



## Embo78

I must be the only pregnant lady I know who doesn't want to give birth yet! This is my fifth baby and the first time I haven't been desperate to evict by this point!!

I'm struggling so much. Spd, sciatica, struggling to even breathe. Even talking makes me breathless. Insomnia and mental health issues! I'm such a joy :haha: Maybe it's because I don't feel ready to have a newborn in the house I don't know!!

I've been having lots of niggles recently. Many more Braxton hicks (some painful) baby gets lower by the day, nausea, diarreah, boobs leaking. All that fun stuff!


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

I'm getting anxious at this point and am sort of scared to be having a new born into life too ! Eek


----------



## Embo78

How's everyone doing? I'm eating my words now and I'm sooooooo fed up and miserable. It worries me so much that I could be like this for another three weeks potentially!!

My spd is as bad as it's ever been and my back absolutely kills. I'm struggling with insomnia too. I know that I could push for induction but after my terrible experience with max I really want to avoid it like the plague. 

Only five days til my due date. I'll see how I feel then :thumbup:


----------



## kwynia

Eep, I remember being more miserable my first time but it was a very, very hot summer and I was larger I think. This time I couldn't be happier, we've been having the most beautiful fall weather, that makes a huge difference for me. I'm sorry you're in pain, hope that baby gets here sooner rather than later. I kind of want to hold onto these last days as I'm pretty sure we are stopping at three, I'm gonna miss it (not all of it) but it is a special time. (Tomorrow I'll probably be eating these words lol)


----------



## Love4you

The end always lasts forever! 

I called labor and delivery and my induction is scheduled for 715am tomorrow. Less than a day to go. I guess I should get packing!


----------



## Embo78

Eeep! Good luck love. So excited for you :) :) :)


----------



## kwynia

Happy for you Love!! Excited to see some pics :)


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you good luck keep us posted if you can 

Kwayia I feel the same enjoying these last few days / week being pregnant wish I was at home though and not stuck in limbo in hospital


----------



## sunshine2014

Congrats love4you so exciting!!!!!!!!

I'm going for my c section on Tuesday morning! So happy to have a date. I can't say I'll miss being pregnant, I'm just tooo excited to see what she looks like! lol


----------



## Love4you

I'll def update with pics &#9786;&#65039;
Hope his cone head isn't too bad. Pushing out posterior babies always takes longer for me. Good thing it's cold enough for hats! 

Good luck sunshine on the c-section Tuesday. Little girls are so much fun to dress up!! 

Fingers crossed ladies that you'll all be in labor soon!


----------



## Embo78

Good luck to you too sunshine. Can't wait to see the new rainbows :) :)


----------



## SweetV

Good luck Love!


----------



## Megs555

My due date was nov 9, and as I was so sad I was also late so I tested and I got a positive. I'm in shock!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Megs555

Bw version
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## CelticNiamh

Megs555 said:


> My due date was nov 9, and as I was so sad I was also late so I tested and I got a positive. I'm in shock!

That is brilliant news congratulations :hugs: fabulous


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations megs. What a lovely gift from your angels :)


----------



## Love4you

Birth story: So I was scheduled for induction Monday at 715am. I've been induced 3 times before so I wasn't worried and knew what to expect.
I was 2cm dilated and they started the pitocin around 9am. Had my water broken a few hours later at 4cm. 
Contractions were painful around 1pm and by 2pm I asked for the epidural. I was 5cm and contractions were every 2min and I was crying non-stop. The anesthesiologist came by around 230pm but wouldn't start the epidural until he talked to my hematologist. I was kept waiting and in agony until almost 4pm. The contractions were non-stop plus it was back labor. My first was natural labor and this was THE worst pain I'd ever felt. 
Finally the epidural was in and working and I was happy. A few minutes later I was dizzy and nauseated and short of breath. My bp dropped to 60/40 and baby's hb was running 60-80.
My room was suddenly filled with doctors, midwives, nurses, and anesthesia. They tried repositioning me and giving me all kinds of cardiac mess plus tons of fluids but nothing worked.
Then they were running me down to the OR. Fortunately I had been given a spinal epidural so I was mostly ready. I had no idea what was happening because it was so fast and I was so sick.
The baby was out in a few minutes but he didn't cry right away and he was rushed over to the nurses. Then he screamed and I cried. Best sound ever!
I was still so sick during the section and it wasn't getting better. Turns out I was hemorrhaging from a placental abruption and both me and the baby nearly died.
I was given 2 bags of blood plus plasma as well as a ton of cardiac meds. 
Baby Lucas was delivered at 5:09pm and I wasn't stabilized until almost midnight. I couldn't even hold or nurse my baby. Hubby did skin to skin with him. It was devastating. 
My bp today is 80/50 and I feel much better. The incision is more painful than I expected but that could because the nurses are massaging my uterus every 30 minutes. And puking with a fresh incision is as awful as it sounds. 
The baby is fine. He didn't need any extra help and he's just now getting the hang of nursing. 
It was a scary day but we had a happy ending. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Love4you

Lucas William
7lbs 7oz
20 inches


----------



## kwynia

Wow Love! What an entrance, so thankful you had the medical team ready to take action, that sounds really scary. Lucas is absolutely precious, thanks for sharing :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Oh my goodness. My heart was in my mouth reading your birth story. I'm so sorry you had such a traumatic birth but I'm SO glad your rainbow is here safe. 
Congratulations hunny :) :)


----------



## Megs555

Thank you all.. Unfortunately I have started bleeding and the test is now negative. Must be a chemical pregnancy.. So angry..


----------



## kwynia

So sorry megs :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you omg such a shock maybe that is why it was so painful maybe being induced was a blessing so you were in the right place. I hope you are recovering well now and enjoying your babymoon congratulations and well done he is lovely 

Megs I am so sorry, that is so unfair massive hugs


----------



## Trying4BbyBoy

Omgoodness Love! Thank goodness you and baby are okay :hugs: God is so good :cloud9:


----------



## Love4you

Thanks girls. I'm still kind of in shock over the whole thing. You never think the last baby will be any problem. Kind of sad to end our baby days with such a traumatic delivery but we're both here so no real complaints. 
Can't wait to see more rainbows and I pray your deliveries go more smoothly!!


----------



## klsltsp

Love 4 you so happy that you and baby are here safe. Also soo happy that you were at the hospital and that they took action so quickly. I am a firm believer that how they enter the world is irrelevant.. as long as everyone is healthy :) your section recovery will likely be a little more but it's all worth it!! And I feel your pain puking with a new incision ... poor you!!

Oh and Lucas is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## kwynia

Checkin in with November ladies, looks like maybe we have a couple stubborn LOs out there. I'm due in 10 days, final countdown!!!


----------



## SweetV

Megs I'm so sorry for another loss. 

Love - that sounds terrifying but glad the medical team was able to make a quick decision and everything turned out ok.


----------



## CelticNiamh

I had my little rainbow on the 12th at 12.29 he weighed in at 8 pounds 3 onzs I had to have a section in the end and had some problems after he was born lost a lot of blood so still recovering slowly so sore but so in love :cloud9: feeding is going great so far and despite the soreness and barley able to walk I am enjoying every minute of him :cloud9:

looking forward to hearing about the rest of the little rainbows arriving :happydance:


----------



## kwynia

Congrats! That's wonderful, another beautiful rainbow in the world :)


----------



## Embo78

Congratulations Niamh :)


----------



## Love4you

C-sections are no joke when it comes to recovery. I felt like I got hit by a bus. Lucas is a week old and I'm finally moving around the house like a normal person. He's a very sweet baby but I'm having a rough time balancing his needs with his 2 year old sister. She is SO jealous and acting out. I forgot about that part.

Can't wait to hear about more rainbows!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kwynia

Oh Love, he's just perfect! <3


----------



## Love4you

Aw thank you &#128149;
I tell him all the time he's lucky he's so cute....esp when he's up nursing all night long.

Can't wait to see your baby girl!!


----------



## Dragon_Chaser

Announcing: Nathaniel Eryk Chase
Born: Sunday November 8th 2015 at 3:25pm
Weighing: 7 lbs 15 oz
Measuring: 20 1/2 inches

My water broke after my baby shower Saturday the 7th, at 6:05 pm- after a day of increasingly hard contractions- 37 weeks 6 days. Upon admittence to the hospital I was only 1 CM dialated. After 6 hours of walking around I was only at 2 cm, so at 1 am Sunday morning they put me on Pitocion and I got an epidural. I didn't reach 10 CM untill 2 pm, then we started the pushing game- my epidural had worn off by then.

During the pushing I ended up with a second degree tear from the cervix out, from the anus to vaginal opening the up the labia. I lost 1/2 liter of blood and passed out from the blood loss after my son made his way into the world- for a while there they thought they would lose me because they couldn't find the location of all the bleeders.

My Son latched immediatly after birth, once I was awake and able to hold him, and he hasn't really stopped since. He did have a retty bad case of jaundice though- because of the problems I experianced, his cord wasn't cut untill after it stopped pulsing and his father's family has a history of it. He ended up in the box with the blue lights with a bili level of 21.7, though he's fine now. As such I haven't really had the time to post.
 



Attached Files:







Nathan's measurements.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4









Snapshot_20151114.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 4









1117151034-00.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kwynia

Congrats! He's so lovely :) sorry about your tear, I hope you have an easy time healing.


----------



## Love4you

Congrats on the new babies ladies! We've had some rough times but we all have healthy babies so no complaints.

I'm having a super crappy week. I was finally feeling better after my c-section this week. Then tues morning I started to pass large blood clots.
Apparently I had retained placenta. Started hemorrhaging at home tues morning. Looked like somebody was killed. Blood just poured out of me non-stop. Went 911 to Backus, passed out from blood loss and they lost my heart beat for a minute, then had emergency surgery. I've been given every blood product and clotting factors and pills to stop bleeding. And 2 kinds of IV ABT. But this morning besides nausea, headache, dizziness, I feel much better. I'm so tired of being here and I just want to go home.


----------



## CelticNiamh

Love4you said:


> Congrats on the new babies ladies! We've had some rough times but we all have healthy babies so no complaints.
> 
> I'm having a super crappy week. I was finally feeling better after my c-section this week. Then tues morning I started to pass large blood clots.
> Apparently I had retained placenta. Started hemorrhaging at home tues morning. Looked like somebody was killed. Blood just poured out of me non-stop. Went 911 to Backus, passed out from blood loss and they lost my heart beat for a minute, then had emergency surgery. I've been given every blood product and clotting factors and pills to stop bleeding. And 2 kinds of IV ABT. But this morning besides nausea, headache, dizziness, I feel much better. I'm so tired of being here and I just want to go home.

omg you poor thing so glad your ok now though, I thought I was finding my recovery hard :dohh: take it supper easy and hope your home in no time so you can enjoy your little baby :hugs:


----------



## kwynia

Oh love, sorry for all you are going through :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

I'm still here! 41+5 in a few hours :(

Had three sweeps now. The third being this evening. I felt this was the best one so far so we'll see. 

If not I'm booked in for induction on Friday but I'm considering refusing induction for a few more days!! It's very tempting to just go for it though because I'm struggling so much with the pregnancy now :(


----------



## kwynia

Oh boy, you must be going crazy! I'm having a hard time being patient myself. I had false labor with 5 min contractions for 12 hours last thursday but made no progression beyond 1 cm. I lost my plug in earnest on Sun and still nothing but the random series of contractions. But, I'm not even due until Thursday, so I'm really really trying to just let things take their course. My doc did set an induction for next tuesday though as he said it's safe to go up to 2 weeks past but with my age and borderline GD he wants to have her out before 41. I'm hopeful she'll be here before that, but at least the end is in sight.

Good luck to you Em and all the other ladies still waiting!!


----------



## Love4you

Ugh. They finally let me home after a week in the hospital. 4 blood transfusions, 3 bags of plasma, and never ending bags of fluids. And it still took that long to get my Bp out of the 70's.
Plus all the medication I was on meant I had to pump and dump my breastmilk. That was prob the first time I really cried. 
My poor baby is only a week old and I can barely hold him since I'm so dizzy and nauseous and then I couldn't even feed him. 
And my 2 year old daughter kept calling me on the phone to tell me how she misses me. My heart. 
I'm grateful to be alive but this whole situation just sucks. 
Thanksgiving is this week and I'm home and mostly healthy and hoping that all the crazy is behind us. 
I almost want to try for another baby just because this whole experience was such a traumatic way to end things but I think hubby would freak out! 

I so pray that you ladies have safe and easy deliveries. And I hope you get to see your little ones before they turn into December bundles! 

Don't forget to update us!!


----------



## kwynia

Oh dear, lost my post, baby girl is here!
Ally Elizabeth 
12/2/2015 1:12 am
8 lbs 12 oz and 21.5 inches long
I was induced with cervidil 12/1 at 5 pm, I had been having pre-labor since the 19th but this got contractions rolling. By 11 pm they were very strong and 2 mins apart. I was supposed to dilate all night and start pitocin in the morning, but she was ready to go. I was at 4 cm got the epidural and progressed to 10 cm in 2 hours. She was born after one long hard push still with her complete sack intact! Unfortunately the strong fast labor broke her collar bone, but she isn't bothered by it too much and it should heal quickly. Home from the hospital today.


----------



## Love4you

Congratulations! So sorry that poor baby girl broke her collar bone. Glad she's not hurting. And that is a super fantastic birth story.
So happy for you!


----------

